# Fidanzati insopportabili



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile. 
Come sbarazzarsene?   

Consigli?


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Per tua fortuna è il suo fidanzato e non il tuo.


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Non devi starci tu
Fattene una ragione


ipazia ha detto:


> Per tua fortuna è il suo fidanzato e non il tuo.


appunto


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per tua fortuna è il suo fidanzato e non il tuo.


Mito


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Marzo 2022)

Tranquillo…la natura farà il suo corso e lo eliminera direttamente lei.


----------



## Divì (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Se è insopportabile anche per gli amici di tua figlia chiedi a loro di aiutarti......


----------



## abebis (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.


Si vede che c'ha il cazzo grosso...


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non devi starci tu
> Fattene una ragione
> 
> appunto


Nooooooo  ..... la mia bambina .... me la sta rovinando .....



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tranquillo…la natura farà il suo corso e lo eliminera direttamente lei.


Ehhhh ma quando? 
....questo la sta mettendo alle strette  



abebis ha detto:


> Si vede che c'ha il cazzo grosso...


Ma magari. È  pure un morto ....



Divì ha detto:


> Se è insopportabile anche per gli amici di tua figlia chiedi a loro di aiutarti......


Nessuno lo sopporta .... è un morto in piedi


----------



## Divì (15 Marzo 2022)

Con la fidanzata insopportabile di mio figlio ha funzionato.


----------



## ivanl (15 Marzo 2022)

Deve capire da sola, tanto è inutile intromettersi, si ottiene solo il risultato opposto


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nooooooo  ..... la mia bambina .... me la sta rovinando .....


Sei solo geloso 


Nono ha detto:


> Nessuno lo sopporta .... è un morto in piedi


avrà qualità nascoste che tu non sai


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Con la fidanzata insopportabile di mio figlio ha funzionato.


Si, devo trovare alleate ... ma come faccio a parlarne, non ho questa confidenza


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sei solo geloso
> 
> avrà qualità nascoste che tu non sai


Ma magari .... manco quello.


Non sono geloso ... è che quando sono insieme lei si spegne
Esce con le amiche e si illumina

Non ha un buon ascendente


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma magari .... manco quello.
> 
> 
> Non sono geloso ... è che quando sono insieme lei si spegne
> ...


Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## Divì (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, devo trovare alleate ... ma come faccio a parlarne, non ho questa confidenza


Questo è il problema. Io sono stata "abbordata" da un'amica del figlio che mi ha chiesto di *fare qualcosa, *al che ho risposto che non era compito mio ma suo e degli amici. L'hanno isolata e bicottata e bon.

Fortuna


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


23


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2022)

Io ti consiglio semplicemente di non accanirti sul fatto che non ti piace....
Perché lei ci uscirà cmq...
Deve capire da sola che non è la persona più adeguata per lei...
Magari puoi provare a fare una cena voi tre e vedere come ragiona come discorre con te...
Tua figlia ...potrebbe iniziare a trovarlo... insignificante....


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Non cagarlo. Non sta mica insieme a te.


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nessuno lo sopporta .... è un morto in piedi


Ma se a lei piace a te che te frega?


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio semplicemente di non accanirti sul fatto che non ti piace....
> Perché lei ci uscirà cmq...
> Deve capire da sola che non è la persona più adeguata per lei...
> Magari puoi provare a fare una cena voi tre e vedere come ragiona come discorre con te...
> Tua figlia ...potrebbe iniziare a trovarlo... insignificante....


No, io non posso parlarne male, lei allora lo difende.
Ogni tanto lancio qualche frecciata per farle capire che così non ci si comporta .... ma è dura


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma se a lei piace a te che te frega?


Vorrei vedere te se una persona rende triste tua figlia .... 
Che te ne frega?????


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nooooooo  ..... la mia bambina .... me la sta rovinando .....


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Vorrei vedere te se una persona rende triste tua figlia ....
> Che te ne frega?????


Non sta a te farlo fuori. Hanno 23 anni mica 13.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sta a te farlo fuori. Hanno 23 anni mica 13.


Posso essere preoccupato se ha una cattiva influenza?
Certo che non lo posso fare fuori, ma magari agevolarne l'uscita di scena si


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Posso essere preoccupato se ha una cattiva influenza?
> Certo che non lo posso fare fuori, ma magari agevolarne l'uscita di scena si


Lascia fare a lei fidati.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> View attachment 10056


Ma magari la ciulasse. Almeno sarebbe sorridente


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma magari la ciulasse. Almeno sarebbe sorridente


Ah non trombano?


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Sto anche escogitando uno stage all'estero 
Via lontana per un anno .....


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sto anche escogitando uno stage all'estero
> Via lontana per un anno .....


Magari a lei non interessa andarci.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah non trombano?


Macchè...ha sempre sonno ....


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Magari a lei non interessa andarci.


No no le interessa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sto anche escogitando uno stage all'estero
> Via lontana per un anno .....


Questo sarebbe perfetto!
A 23 anni...potrebbe essere convinta che lui sia il suo grande amore...
Ma se spedita in un altro paese...l interesse verso il tipo scemerebbe....


----------



## ivanl (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Macchè...ha sempre sonno ....


si fa le canne, evidentemente


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> 23


Credo che sia abbastanza grande


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe perfetto!
> A 23 anni...potrebbe essere convinta che lui sia il suo grande amore...
> Ma se spedita in un altro paese...l interesse verso il tipo scemerebbe....


Si, mi costerà un po' sto giochetto ... ma potrebbe essere una soluzione ...


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> si fa le canne, evidentemente


Ma no, è proprio un morto in piedi. Pensa solo al calcio, al suo telefonino e ai videogiochi ... e a scroccare


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Posso essere preoccupato se ha una cattiva influenza?
> Certo che non lo posso fare fuori, ma magari agevolarne l'uscita di scena si


Io mettevo in atto una serie di situazione, con molto disinvoltura, e gli facevo fare brutta figura agli occhi di mia figlia. 
Lei si irritava von lui è beh poi lo mollava


----------



## ivanl (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma no, è proprio un morto in piedi. Pensa solo al calcio, al suo telefonino e ai videogiochi ... e a scroccare


allora è un normalissimo maschio cazzone di questa epoca


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io mettevo in atto una serie di situazione, con molto disinvoltura, e gli facevo fare brutta figura agli occhi di mia figlia.
> Lei si irritava von lui è beh poi lo mollava


Lo faccio anch'io,  parlando di terzi che adottano gli stessi comportamenti


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Lo faccio anch'io,  parlando di terzi che adottano gli stessi comportamenti


Tua moglie non riesce a mettere in atto strategie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Non conosci qualche ragazzo dell'età di tua figlia, che lei non conosce.? 
Io le avevo presentato il mio istruttore della palestra


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tua moglie non riesce a mettere in atto strategie.


Si, anche lei non lo sopporta. Facciamo buon viso a cattivo gioco 
Però ogni tanto le fa notare le cose


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma no, è proprio un morto in piedi. Pensa solo al calcio, al suo telefonino e ai videogiochi ... e a scroccare


Questo è come lo vedi tu.
Perché le piace?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, anche lei non lo sopporta. Facciamo buon viso a cattivo gioco
> Però ogni tanto le fa notare le cose


Un viaggetto con le amiche?


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non conosci qualche ragazzo dell'età di tua figlia, che lei non conosce.?
> Io le avevo presentato il mio istruttore della palestra


No, però provo ad organizzarle situazioni dove può incontrare gente nuova .... ma lui la marca stretta. Dove la trova un'altra così?????


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un viaggetto con le amiche?


Anche


----------



## ivanl (15 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un viaggetto con le amiche?


farle conoscere il nero di whatsapp?


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questo è come lo vedi tu.
> Perché le piace?


Io???
Tutti non lo sopportano.


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Ai genitori di lui piace tua figlia?
Che domande 
Ovvio che si


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2022)

Ma che te frega a te  il fidanzato è suo mica tuo


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe perfetto!
> A 23 anni...potrebbe essere convinta che lui sia il suo grande amore...
> Ma se spedita in un altro paese...l interesse verso il tipo scemerebbe....


Secondo me nessuno dovrebbe intromettersi. Se non lo vorrà più dovrà essere lei a deciderlo. Non è spedendola all’estero che risolve la cosa.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ai genitori di lui piace tua figlia?
> Che domande
> Ovvio che si


Ovvio.
A parte gli scherzi e la sua maleducazione.
Ha veramente una cattiva influenza. Lei non se ne accorge ma quando sta con lui è nervosa  insofferente, sciatta, si fa mille paranoie... si fa condizionare dalle sue, si sente mortificata ...

Quando non c'è o esce con le amiche si illumina ... torna entusiasta


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, mi costerà un po' sto giochetto ... ma potrebbe essere una soluzione ...


Ma se gli altri genitori pensassero e facessero le stesse cose verso tua figlia?


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io???
> Tutti non lo sopportano.


Non hai risposto.
Perché le piace?


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma che te frega a te  il fidanzato è suo mica tuo


Ah ah che ridere ...


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Fallo sedurre da tua moglie. Stile filmati amatoriali: “Mamma seduce il fidanzato della figlia”.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non hai risposto.
> Perché le piace?


Perché lei si affeziona. È una confort zone anche se non è felice


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> A parte gli scherzi e la sua maleducazione.
> Ha veramente una cattiva influenza. Lei non se ne accorge ma quando sta con lui è nervosa  insofferente, sciatta, si fa mille paranoie... si fa condizionare dalle sue, si sente mortificata ...
> 
> Quando non c'è o esce con le amiche si illumina ... torna entusiasta


Mah


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché lei si affeziona. È una confort zone anche se non è felice


Da quanto stanno insieme?
Se è già in confort zone...spedirla all estero...subito!


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché lei si affeziona. È una confort zone anche se non è felice


Edo al femminile?


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Fallo sedurre da tua moglie. Stile filmati amatoriali: “Mamma seduce il fidanzato della figlia”.


Non gli piace per nulla
Pensavo ad una professionista


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Da quanto stanno insieme?
> Se è già in confort zone...spedirla all estero...subito!


3 anni


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non gli piace per nulla
> Pensavo ad una professionista


Vabbè ma così non c’è gusto.


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> 3 anni


Neanche poco.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma così non c’è gusto.


Per la povera professionista


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> farle conoscere il nero di whatsapp?


Se dovesse tornare utile perché no


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Per la povera professionista


No deve essere tua moglie a sedurlo. Con la professionista non c’è proprio gusto dai.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se dovesse tornare utile perché no


Chi è?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> 3 anni


Troppo, lui quanti anni ha


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> 3 anni


Azz è tantissimo...
Ma scusa sono 3 anni che non ti piace?da subito o è peggiorato col tempo?
Frequenta gli stessi ambienti di tua figlia?
Hanno tanto in comune o appartengono a 2 realtà distanti?
Del tipo lui lavora e lei studia?


----------



## ivanl (15 Marzo 2022)

googla, che con la vpn aziendale le cose sconce sono bloccate


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

Perché non ti piace così tanto?
Hai detto perché tua figlia con lui non è brillante e VOI interpretate questo come tristezza.
Non è che lei invece è sempre brillante e performante con tutti e invece lui la accetta  noiosa, pigra e senza iniziative? Con lui finalmente riposa?


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Consiglio da amica? 
Lascia perdere.
Tieni botta. Esperienza personale, vissuta, più i genitori si incaponiscono ad andare contro un figlio che sta con uno che a loro non piace, più il figlio farà l'esatto opposto. Anche se riconoscesse un po' di ragione in quello che dicono, darà torto. Raddoppierà le premure verso di lui. Farà fronte comune, una sorta di io e te contro il mondo, più o meno.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non ti piace così tanto?
> Hai detto perché tua figlia con lui non è brillante e VOI interpretate questo come tristezza.
> Non è che lei invece è sempre brillante e performante con tutti e invece lui la accetta  noiosa, pigra e senza iniziative? Con lui finalmente riposa?


Ti faccio solo un singolo esempio. 
Qualche sabato fa lei gli dice entusiasta: che facciamo stasera, usciamo? Con gli occhi che le brillavano.
Lui: ma no dai, stiamo a casa (mia   ), stasera c'è il grande fratello

Al compleanno lui non è  venuto alla sua festa perché giocava il Milan , lasciandola sola


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo un singolo esempio.
> Qualche sabato fa lei gli dice entusiasta: che facciamo stasera, usciamo? Con gli occhi che le brillavano.
> Lui: ma no dai, stiamo a casa (mia   ), stasera c'è il grande fratello
> 
> Al compleanno lui non è  venuto alla sua festa perché giocava il Milan , lasciandola sola


Dagli fuoco...subito...
Unica soluzione...
Se tende a fare così finirà che tua figlia si isolerà totalmente dagli amici....


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo un singolo esempio.
> Qualche sabato fa lei gli dice entusiasta: che facciamo stasera, usciamo? Con gli occhi che le brillavano.
> Lui: ma no dai, stiamo a casa (mia   ), stasera c'è il grande fratello
> 
> Al compleanno lui non è  venuto alla sua festa perché giocava il Milan , lasciandola sola


Grande Fratello?!


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dagli fuoco...subito...
> Unica soluzione...
> Se tende a fare così finirà che tua figlia si isolerà totalmente dagli amici....


Lui cerca d'isolarla .... ha paura che le sfugga.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo un singolo esempio.
> Qualche sabato fa lei gli dice entusiasta: che facciamo stasera, usciamo? Con gli occhi che le brillavano.
> Lui: ma no dai, stiamo a casa (mia   ), stasera c'è il grande fratello
> 
> Al compleanno lui non è  venuto alla sua festa perché giocava il Milan , lasciandola sola


Se giocava il Milan è giustificato


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Grande Fratello?!


Ehhhhh, hai capito il dramma?????


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Lui cerca d'isolarla .... ha paura che le sfugga.


E farebbe bene a fuggire da uno così...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo un singolo esempio.
> Qualche sabato fa lei gli dice entusiasta: che facciamo stasera, usciamo? Con gli occhi che le brillavano.
> Lui: ma no dai, stiamo a casa (mia   ), stasera c'è il grande fratello
> 
> Al compleanno lui non è  venuto alla sua festa perché giocava il Milan , lasciandola sola


Va bene il Milan , ma il GF è preoccupante. Molto più preoccupante di non avere voglia di uscire.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2022)

Domanda . il ragazzo che fa? Lavora? Studia?


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene il Milan , ma il GF è preoccupante. Molto più preoccupante di non avere voglia di uscire.


Il Milan un piffero, fosse stato l'inter capisco 
Ma poi potrei citarci una sfilza di episodi 
Vede tutte le ragazze grasse, a mia figlia la controlla che non mangi troppo .... e lo vedi che stai ingrassando 
Cioè, mia figlia è un chiodo di 46 kg ... e ora si fa le pare per il cibo.
È schizzinoso, germofobico....


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Domanda . il ragazzo che fa? Lavora? Studia?


Studia e fa dei lavoretti.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Studia e fa dei lavoretti.


Poteva essere stanco quel giorno che non voleva uscire  .
Meglio un tranquillo piuttosto  uno che passa il tempo a farsi le canne  fuori casa ..


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Cosa non ti piace di lui ?
Più ne parlerai male , più tua figlia si legherà a lui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo un singolo esempio.
> Qualche sabato fa lei gli dice entusiasta: che facciamo stasera, usciamo? Con gli occhi che le brillavano.
> Lui: ma no dai, stiamo a casa (mia   ), stasera c'è il grande fratello
> 
> Al compleanno lui non è  venuto alla sua festa perché giocava il Milan , lasciandola sola


Eppero , lei non reagisce? 
Io li avrei incalzato, lo avrei distrutto agli occhi di mia figlia. Il compleanno o il Milan,? Quanto ci tiene a te? 
Probabilmente, anzi sicuramente quando lo avrei visto gli avrei fatto il culo


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il Milan un piffero, fosse stato l'inter capisco
> Ma poi potrei citarci una sfilza di episodi
> Vede tutte le ragazze grasse, à *mia figlia la controlla che non mangi troppo* .... e lo vedi che stai ingrassando
> Cioè, mia figlia è un chiodo di 46 kg ... e ora si fa le pare per il cibo.
> È schizzinoso, germofobico....


Questo però è grave.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poteva essere stanco quel giorno che non voleva uscire  .
> Meglio un tranquillo piuttosto  uno che passa il tempo a farsi le canne  fuori casa ..


Bisogna vedere se è tranquillo o è una situazione di comodo


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma no, è proprio un morto in piedi. Pensa solo al calcio, al suo telefonino e ai videogiochi ... e a scroccare


Allora… regala a tua figlia una vacanza con … sorella, cugine… insomma, mandala in vacanza in un posto che lui non potrà… scroccare. Nelle vacanze si conosce gente.
Puoi ripetere la “ somministrazione “ per 4 volte all’anno.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se è tranquillo o è una situazione di comodo


Quando si mettono di mezzo i genitori è triste . 
Nel mio caso mi dispiaceva per lei che ne soffriva .... 23 anni non è una ragazzina  e dopo tre anni avrà capito chi ha accanto .


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il Milan un piffero, fosse stato l'inter capisco
> Ma poi potrei citarci una sfilza di episodi
> Vede tutte le ragazze grasse, a mia figlia la controlla che non mangi troppo .... e lo vedi che stai ingrassando
> Cioè, mia figlia è un chiodo di 46 kg ... e ora si fa le pare per il cibo.
> È schizzinoso, germofobico....


Mi sembra proprio scemo (a parte il Milan ).
Ma perché a lei piace uno scemo?
Perché le piace uno pure controllante?


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora… regala a tua figlia una vacanza con … sorella, cugine… insomma, mandala in vacanza in un posto che lui non potrà… scroccare. Nelle vacanze si conosce gente.
> Puoi ripetere la “ somministrazione “ per 4 volte all’anno.


Spero non viva segregata a casa . Pensa te o con i genitori o con il ragazzo


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Ma lasciateli vivere sti figlioli.


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma lasciateli vivere sti figlioli.


Le sue preoccupazioni sono logiche. Tra l'altro non ha dato ragioni campate in aria, è preoccupato per il benessere della figlia più che di aspetti di facciata, come spesso tendono a fare alcuni genitori, fermandosi a motivazioni superficiali, tipo "veste male" "ha dei brutti capelli" "ha l'orecchino". Il risvolto negativo, semmai, è il fatto che sta figlia potrebbe trovare in lui motivazioni ancora più forti nello stare con questo ragazzo proprio per partito preso.


----------



## Ulisse (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> stasera c'è il grande fratello


allora hai ragione a non sopportarlo
pensavo fosse da parte tua il solito comportamento del padre iperprotettivo a cui non sta mai bene nessun fidanzato della sua per sempre bambina.
Ma al solo leggere del grande fratello, ho cambiato opinione su di te.
E su di lui.
Caccialo a pedate. 

Riguardo al grande fratello, per ragioni di business, ho fatto la conoscenza di un ragazzo 35enne.
Da un anno o poco più che lo conosco, mi ha sorpreso positivamente per intraprendenza, attaccamento al lavoro, competenza nel suo campo.
Entrando un pelo in confidenza, mi ha poi presentato la compagna con cui a breve convolerà.
Una un poco insipida. 
Dopo 10 minuti, questa, ha inziato a parlare del grande fratello e di come non vuole uscire o prendere impegni per non perderselo.

Mi è crollata un poco anche l'immagine del ragazzo.
Mi sono fatto influenzare.
Immaginarlo ora sul divano a sorbirsi il programma ha lasciato il segno


----------



## Ulisse (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> a mia figlia la controlla che non mangi troppo .... e lo vedi che stai ingrassando


questo mi era sfuggito.
Eh no.
non va proprio bene.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra proprio scemo (a parte il Milan ).
> Ma perché a lei piace uno scemo?
> Perché le piace uno pure controllante?


Ripeto. Per me perché lei si affeziona alle persone.
È purè avaro .... io non  sopporto le persone avare.
Avaro anche nei sentimenti, nei complimenti, ombroso, permaloso, mai entusiasta.
Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ripeto. Per me perché lei si affeziona alle persone.
> È purè avaro .... io non  sopporto le persone avare.
> Avaro anche nei sentimenti, nei complimenti, ombroso, permaloso, mai entusiasta.
> Grrrrrrrr


A questo punto le parlerei chiaramente.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> questo mi era sfuggito.
> Eh no.
> non va proprio bene.


È  grave ....


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A questo punto le parlerei chiaramente.


Rischio l'effetto opposto.
Ogni tanto ce lo dice: ma voi non gli volete bene ...

Pensa, l'anno scorso gli ho fatto fare uno stage nella mia azienda,  ovviamente non nel mio reparto.
Stipendiato
Questo ha chiesto di poter lavorare da casa 3 giorni su 5 e gliel'hanno concesso
Si che nei 3 giorni a casa praticamente a casa non ci stava. Andava sciare, girare in moto, allenamenti, shopping ....
Quando lo feci notare che non era modo ed irrispettoso nei miei confronti che sapevo... Lei lo difendeva ... con imbarazzo, ma lo difendeva 

Ovviamente non l'hanno richiamato


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quando si mettono di mezzo i genitori è triste .
> Nel mio caso mi dispiaceva per lei che ne soffriva .... 23 anni non è una ragazzina  e dopo tre anni avrà capito chi ha accanto .


Guarda a 23 anni se non ha un carattere un pochino forte, c'è il rischio che venga schiacciata. Soprattutto se è innamorata e lui ha un forte ascendente.


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Le sue preoccupazioni sono logiche. Tra l'altro non ha dato ragioni campate in aria, è preoccupato per il benessere della figlia più che di aspetti di facciata, come spesso tendono a fare alcuni genitori, fermandosi a motivazioni superficiali, tipo "veste male" "ha dei brutti capelli" "ha l'orecchino". Il risvolto negativo, semmai, è il fatto che sta figlia potrebbe trovare in lui motivazioni ancora più forti nello stare con questo ragazzo proprio per partito preso.


Ok ma ha 23 anni, è la sua vita, i genitori non devono intromettersi. Fosse un drogato, un alcoolizzato o disadattato, allora potrei capire. Ma è semplicemente pigro da quello che ho capito.


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ripeto. Per me perché lei si affeziona alle persone.
> È purè avaro .... io non  sopporto le persone avare.
> Avaro anche nei sentimenti, nei complimenti, ombroso, permaloso, mai entusiasta.
> Grrrrrrrr


Sembra il mio ex da questa descrizione.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Rischio l'effetto opposto.
> Ogni tanto ce lo dice: ma voi non gli volete bene ...
> 
> Pensa, l'anno scorso gli ho fatto fare uno stage nella mia azienda,  ovviamente non nel mio reparto.
> ...


Io credo che l'ostilità sia controproducente, così come frecciatine buttate lì.
La questione principale deve essere che lei sta con un ragazzo che la considera poco.
Un dialogo serio da parte di chi le vuol bene davvero.


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Rischio l'effetto opposto.
> Ogni tanto ce lo dice: ma voi non gli volete bene ...
> 
> Pensa, l'anno scorso gli ho fatto fare uno stage nella mia azienda,  ovviamente non nel mio reparto.
> ...


Che culo. A me non hanno mai difeso quei pezzenti dei miei ex.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che culo. A me non hanno mai difeso quei pezzenti dei miei ex.


E facevano bene


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Rischio l'effetto opposto.
> Ogni tanto ce lo dice: ma voi non gli volete bene ...
> 
> Pensa, l'anno scorso gli ho fatto fare uno stage nella mia azienda,  ovviamente non nel mio reparto.
> ...


Comunque io l’ho fatto


----------



## Koala (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Fidati di me, più ti metti di traverso più lei non lo molla… anzi se lo sposa pure


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Fidati di me, più ti metti di traverso più lei non lo molla… anzi se lo sposa pure


Ehhhh ma anche se mi resto dritto


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Tua figlia e tuo genero sono la versione moderna di Romeo e Giulietta praticamente.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Tua figlia e tuo genero sono la versione moderna di Romeo e Giulietta praticamente.


Certo, Romeo era disposto a morire per Giulietta.
Lui manco al compleanno per il Milan. 
E poi i suoi genitori, insopportabili pure loro, ci adorano


----------



## Etta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Certo, Romeo era disposto a morire per Giulietta.
> Lui manco al compleanno per il Milan.
> E poi i suoi genitori, insopportabili pure loro, ci adorano


Nel senso che sono ostacolati.


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Mia cognata uno così lo ha lasciato a 5 mesi dal matrimonio quando ha conosciuto un altro (che poi ha sposato)


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda a 23 anni se non ha un carattere un pochino forte, c'è il rischio che venga schiacciata. Soprattutto se è innamorata e lui ha un forte ascendente.


Ma poi sta ragazza si guarderà intorno . 
Gli amici che ci stanno a fare?  
I genitori devono esprimersi una volta  poi è lei che ci deve sbattere la Testa  come la vedo io.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2022)

Tua figlia 23 anni e lui??


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia cognata uno così lo ha lasciato a 5 mesi dal matrimonio quando ha conosciuto un altro (che poi ha sposato)


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tua figlia 23 anni e lui??


24


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


>


Però c’è stata insieme 7 anni e convivevano pure


----------



## oriente70 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> 24


IX  lascia correre l'acqua sotto i ponti  i genitori come fanno sbagliano .


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però c’è stata insieme 7 anni e convivevano pure


----------



## Koala (15 Marzo 2022)

Io ci ho impiegato 15 anni a capire che mio padre aveva ragione… non voglio demoralizzarti ma per me era una sfida contro i miei… difenderlo ad ogni costo… quella sfida la vinsi allora… oggi anche no


----------



## Venice30 (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo un singolo esempio.
> Qualche sabato fa lei gli dice entusiasta: che facciamo stasera, usciamo? Con gli occhi che le brillavano.
> Lui: ma no dai, stiamo a casa (mia   ), stasera c'è il grande fratello
> 
> Al compleanno lui non è  venuto alla sua festa perché giocava il Milan , lasciandola sola


E tua figlia ancora gli sta dietro!!!!! 
Tranquillo, primo o poi si stanca lei.


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


>


Non solo
Se non avesse conosciuto l’altro, lo avrebbe sposato


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ci ho impiegato 15 anni a capire che mio padre aveva ragione… non voglio demoralizzarti ma per me era una sfida contro i miei… difenderlo ad ogni costo… quella sfida la vinsi allora… oggi anche no


Io non voglio entrare in una sfida, sarei perdente.

Cerco con delicatezza di farle notare le cose che non vanno.
E di creare occasioni di conoscere persone diverse.
Mannaggia io speravo nell'università.... sono statia in dad 2 anni



Venice30 ha detto:


> E tua figlia ancora gli sta dietro!!!!!
> Tranquillo, primo o poi si stanca lei.


Sperem



omicron ha detto:


> Non solo
> Se non avesse conosciuto l’altro, lo avrebbe sposato


Te sei proprio foriera di belle notizie


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma poi sta ragazza si guarderà intorno .
> Gli amici che ci stanno a fare?
> I genitori devono esprimersi una volta  poi è lei che ci deve sbattere la Testa  come la vedo io.


Si spera.


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ok ma ha 23 anni, è la sua vita, i genitori non devono intromettersi. Fosse un drogato, un alcoolizzato o disadattato, allora potrei capire. Ma è semplicemente pigro da quello che ho capito.


Tu contestualizzare mai, eh?


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ci ho impiegato 15 anni a capire che mio padre aveva ragione… non voglio demoralizzarti ma per me era una sfida contro i miei… difenderlo ad ogni costo… quella sfida la vinsi allora… oggi anche no


Appunto. Io e te contro il mondo. 
Io col mio ex ci sono stata 16 anni.


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Tu contestualizzare mai, eh?


Ma perché scusa? Finché non fa nulla di male avrà pure il diritto di frequentarlo senza essere ostacolato.


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> IX  lascia correre l'acqua sotto i ponti  *i genitori come fanno sbagliano .*


Esattamente.


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma perché scusa? Finché non fa nulla di male avrà pure il diritto di frequentarlo senza essere ostacolato.


Ma se Nono ha spiegato bene quali sono gli aspetti che mi preoccupano. È chiaro che, se fosse stato uno con i problemi che citi tu, non avrebbe neanche scritto il thread, ti pare?


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma se Nono ha spiegato bene quali sono gli aspetti che mi preoccupano. È chiaro che, se fosse stato uno con i problemi che citi tu, non avrebbe neanche scritto il thread, ti pare?


Semplicemente vuole il “meglio” per la figlia, ci mancherebbe, ma questo “meglio” chi lo stabilisce?  Ognuno ha canoni diversi. Se la figlia, 23 enne e vaccinata, vuole ora stare con questo ragazzo, lui non ha diritto di ostacolare la loro relazione, sarà lei semmai a lasciarlo se si stuferà.


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Semplicemente vuole il “meglio” per la figlia, ci mancherebbe, ma questo “meglio” chi lo stabilisce?  Ognuno ha canoni diversi. Se la figlia, 23 enne e vaccinata, vuole ora stare con questo ragazzo, lui non ha diritto di ostacolare la loro relazione, sarà lei semmai a lasciarlo se si stuferà.


Soprattutto evitiamo le frasi banali. 23enne e vaccinata. Vogliamo anche dire che gli animali sono meglio degli esseri umani?
Nono non sta "ostacolando" la relazione. Se leggessi, avresti capito che non lo tratta male nè proibisce qualcosa a lei. Ha sollevato dei dubbi su dei punti obiettivamente preoccupanti. Ti pare poco che una ragazza brillante si spenga, si censuri, con un partner che invece dovrebbe farle tirare fuori il meglio di sé? Ti pare normale che lui controlli quello che mangia e come lo mangia? Che non voglia uscire o viaggiare, che non ami più di tanto impegnarsi al lavoro? Questi non sono "canoni diversi". Come ti ho detto anche più sopra, non sono aspetti superficiali come un orecchino o un pantalone con cavallo al ginocchio.


----------



## Koala (16 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Appunto. Io e te contro il mondo.
> Io col mio ex ci sono stata 16 anni.


A te è diventato ex… a me no…


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Soprattutto evitiamo le frasi banali. 23enne e vaccinata. Vogliamo anche dire che gli animali sono meglio degli esseri umani?
> Nono non sta "ostacolando" la relazione. Se leggessi, avresti capito che non lo tratta male nè proibisce qualcosa a lei. Ha sollevato dei dubbi su dei punti obiettivamente preoccupanti. Ti pare poco che una ragazza brillante si spenga, si censuri, con un partner che invece dovrebbe farle tirare fuori il meglio di sé? Ti pare normale che lui controlli quello che mangia e come lo mangia? Che non voglia uscire o viaggiare, che non ami più di tanto impegnarsi al lavoro? Questi non sono "canoni diversi". Come ti ho detto anche più sopra, non sono aspetti superficiali come un orecchino o un pantalone con cavallo al ginocchio.


“23 e vaccinata” per dire che non è più una ragazzina. 
Non sta ostacolando ma è quello che vorrebbe fare ( es.spedirla all’estero a studiare in modo che lo molli ). 
Il fatto del controllo del cibo è vero, non è normale, ma sul resto non ci può fare nulla. È lei a dover decidere e valutare con chi stare.


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> “23 e vaccinata” per dire che non è più una ragazzina.
> Non sta ostacolando ma è quello che vorrebbe fare ( es.spedirla all’estero a studiare in modo che lo molli ).
> Il fatto del controllo del cibo è vero, non è normale, ma sul resto non ci può fare nulla. È lei a dover decidere e valutare con chi stare.


Mandare una figlia a studiare all'estero non è certo una punizione o un ricatto. E' un investimento per il futuro, vada come vada. Vorrei che i miei lo avessero fatto 23 anni fa con me. 
Non lo farebbe per farli lasciare, ma per fare in modo che lei conosca altre realtà, altri punti di vista, che comunque aprono la mente SEMPRE, ragazzo o non ragazzo. Le farà bene in ogni caso. Poi deciderà lei. Ma così come sta con lui adesso, si sta praticamente chiudendo la strada da sola.


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> A te è diventato ex… a me no…


Non è stato facile neanche quel passaggio...


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo un singolo esempio.
> Qualche sabato fa lei gli dice entusiasta: che facciamo stasera, usciamo? Con gli occhi che le brillavano.
> Lui: ma no dai, stiamo a casa (mia   ), stasera c'è il grande fratello
> 
> Al compleanno lui non è  venuto alla sua festa perché giocava il Milan , lasciandola sola


Allora, sulla situazione in generale on credo che tu possa molto. Credo anch'io, come ti hanno già detto, che prendere una posizione marcata di ostilità verso quello che è il suo fidanzato comporti il rischio di ottenere l'effetto opposto, che diventi una sorta di "noi contro tutti", una spinta motivazionale a restarci insieme, insomma. Quello che puoi fare, secondo me, è lavorare (_id est_: farla lavorare) sotto due aspetti, in modo da risultare vagamente propositivo, senza tuttavia assumere il ruolo di quello che accusa il suo fidanzato.

Un primo aspetto, secondo me, è l'età di entrambi. 23/24 anni, 3 anni che stanno insieme, significa che da 20 anni hanno smesso di avere esperienze (e di farsi esperienza) relazionali maschio/femmina. Giovanissimi, cavoli  L'ho fatto anch'io, e a parte come è andata mi sono resa conto (a posteriori) che è una immensa cazzata. Non so se mi spiego: un conto è avere la maturità e la prontezza, a vent'anni, di far famiglia, di convivere (per il che, conosco persone che anche ad oggi a 20 anni si sono trovati a costruire una vita). Altro conto è fare i fidanzati "in casa", che significa essere comunque sempre "figli" e precludersi la possibilità di conoscere, uscire, sperimentare, divertirsi anche, e confrontare. Come sarebbe sicuramente meglio per ragazzi giovani.

L'altro livello su cui lavorerei è quello del rispetto e della considerazione: non si può leggere che un ragazzo zumpi il compleanno della fidanzata per una partita (presumo guardata in televisione, quindi manco c'è da dire che avesse i biglietti per lo stadio).

Per il resto ti chiedo: va bene fare il genitore ospitale. Ma ad un certo punto non potresti dire un bel "foera di ball ", anziché di fatto avallare la richiesta di lui di starsene spaparanzato a vedere il G.F.? Ok non mettere i bastoni tra le ruote, ma nemmeno incoraggiare la "chiusura" di lui verso il mondo esterno, che porta (come dici) alla mancanza di stimoli e di confronti al di fuori del io&te, te&io  Non parlare male del fidanzato è un conto. Sentirsi obbligato ogni 3x2 ad avercelo in casa, un altro. Questo lo puoi anche dire a tua figlia, sbagliato per me influenzare le sue scelte sparlandole del fidanzato (e rischiando l'effetto opposto), ma se ti sta sui coglioni che stiano spalmati sul divano a guardare il G.F. a casa tua, puoi anche farle presente di evitare di portartelo in casa la maggior parte delle volte in cui si vedono (e questo scommetto che non dispiacerebbe nemmeno a tua figlia). Così, intanto, mandi anche un messaggio "trasversale" a lui  , del tipo "hai volito la bicicletta, e allora pedala".....


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Te sei proprio foriera di belle notizie


Era solo per dirti che deve partire da lei 
Capisco le tue preoccupazioni ma tu puoi fare proprio poco


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> A parte gli scherzi e la sua maleducazione.
> Ha veramente una cattiva influenza. Lei non se ne accorge ma quando sta con lui è nervosa  insofferente, sciatta, si fa mille paranoie... si fa condizionare dalle sue, si sente mortificata ...
> 
> Quando non c'è o esce con le amiche si illumina ... torna entusiasta


Alcune relazioni sono tossiche. 
Ma sono anche le più indissolubili.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo un singolo esempio.
> Qualche sabato fa lei gli dice entusiasta: che facciamo stasera, usciamo? Con gli occhi che le brillavano.
> Lui: ma no dai, stiamo a casa (mia   ), stasera c'è il grande fratello
> 
> Al compleanno lui non è  venuto alla sua festa perché giocava il Milan , lasciandola sola


Da mollare in un nanosecondo.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il Milan un piffero, fosse stato l'inter capisco
> Ma poi potrei citarci una sfilza di episodi
> Vede tutte le ragazze grasse, a mia figlia la controlla che non mangi troppo .... e lo vedi che stai ingrassando
> Cioè, mia figlia è un chiodo di 46 kg ... e ora si fa le pare per il cibo.
> È schizzinoso, germofobico....


Ossessivo con mania del controllo. 
Uscito da un film di Verdone, in pratica.


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2022)

La relazione tra mia figlia e il suo è anche peggiore e concorre ad alimentare i problemi di mia figlia. Quando in una storia si inseriscono 'bisogni' dovuti a disturbi la relazione diventa disfunzionale. Il fatto che tu osservi un mutamento dell'umore in tua figlia è un indizio.
Io comincerei come ha detto Foglia a sbatterlo fuori casa o a rendere più stressante lo stare tra le vostre 4 mura.
Inoltre,  dategli fastidio. Rendete la casa sporca, inadeguata a un germofobo, e così via.
A 23 anni non si può sentire uno che passa le serate davanti alla tv con la fidanzata.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora, sulla situazione in generale on credo che tu possa molto. Credo anch'io, come ti hanno già detto, che prendere una posizione marcata di ostilità verso quello che è il suo fidanzato comporti il rischio di ottenere l'effetto opposto, che diventi una sorta di "noi contro tutti", una spinta motivazionale a restarci insieme, insomma. Quello che puoi fare, secondo me, è lavorare (_id est_: farla lavorare) sotto due aspetti, in modo da risultare vagamente propositivo, senza tuttavia assumere il ruolo di quello che accusa il suo fidanzato.
> 
> Un primo aspetto, secondo me, è l'età di entrambi. 23/24 anni, 3 anni che stanno insieme, significa che da 20 anni hanno smesso di avere esperienze (e di farsi esperienza) relazionali maschio/femmina. Giovanissimi, cavoli  L'ho fatto anch'io, e a parte come è andata mi sono resa conto (a posteriori) che è una immensa cazzata. Non so se mi spiego: un conto è avere la maturità e la prontezza, a vent'anni, di far famiglia, di convivere (per il che, conosco persone che anche ad oggi a 20 anni si sono trovati a costruire una vita). Altro conto è fare i fidanzati "in casa", che significa essere comunque sempre "figli" e precludersi la possibilità di conoscere, uscire, sperimentare, divertirsi anche, e confrontare. Come sarebbe sicuramente meglio per ragazzi giovani.
> 
> ...


Una piccola riflessione sul compleanno. È sì una data importante, ma volte volte io e i miei figli l’abbiamo concretamente festeggiato in data diversa. Suppongo che non sia stata una assenza inaspettata. Avranno deciso insieme di festeggiare un altro giorno.
Io sono contro la triangolazione o qualsiasi cosa che esprima ostilità indiretta.
Esprimerei chiaramente a lei le motivazioni per cui quella relazione la vediamo negativamente.
Poi *le offrirei la possibilità di fare “colloqui“ con un psicoterapeuta*.
Perché la questione principale è perché lei, non solo ha iniziato una relazione da ragazzina con un ragazzino con un coetaneo, ma ci vuole rimanere, nonostante sia limitante e lui la “denigri“ e controlli.
Può essere che lei nel controllo di lui veda una sicurezza, una sorta di “volontà esterna” che l’aiuta a essere come vuole, ad esempio magra.
Oppure un ragazzo che non è interessato a una vita sociale, può essere rassicurante, se lei ha percepito un distacco tra i genitori. Voglio dire che uno che al massimo guarda le partite o il GF, può apparire un casalingo che non la abbandonerà. Il fatto che lei appaia entusiasta quando gli propone di uscire, può essere una apparenza.
Oppure può essere che abbia bisogno di una stabilità affettiva per potersi staccare da una famiglia molto importante.
Insomma non credo proprio che sia una deficiente che vuole stare con un deficiente. Ma che abbia delle ragioni non consapevoli.


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una piccola riflessione sul compleanno. È sì una data importante, ma volte volte io e i miei figli l’abbiamo concretamente festeggiato in data diversa. Suppongo che non sia stata una assenza inaspettata. Avranno deciso insieme di festeggiare un altro giorno.
> Io sono contro la triangolazione o qualsiasi cosa che esprima ostilità indiretta.
> Esprimerei chiaramente a lei le motivazioni per cui quella relazione la vediamo negativamente.
> Poi *le offrirei la possibilità di fare “colloqui“ con un psicoterapeuta*.
> ...


È tutto ragionevole quello che dici. 
Giusto per contestualizzare,  non c'è un distacco nei genitori


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora, sulla situazione in generale on credo che tu possa molto. Credo anch'io, come ti hanno già detto, che prendere una posizione marcata di ostilità verso quello che è il suo fidanzato comporti il rischio di ottenere l'effetto opposto, che diventi una sorta di "noi contro tutti", una spinta motivazionale a restarci insieme, insomma. Quello che puoi fare, secondo me, è lavorare (_id est_: farla lavorare) sotto due aspetti, in modo da risultare vagamente propositivo, senza tuttavia assumere il ruolo di quello che accusa il suo fidanzato.
> 
> Un primo aspetto, secondo me, è l'età di entrambi. 23/24 anni, 3 anni che stanno insieme, significa che da 20 anni hanno smesso di avere esperienze (e di farsi esperienza) relazionali maschio/femmina. Giovanissimi, cavoli  L'ho fatto anch'io, e a parte come è andata mi sono resa conto (a posteriori) che è una immensa cazzata. Non so se mi spiego: un conto è avere la maturità e la prontezza, a vent'anni, di far famiglia, di convivere (per il che, conosco persone che anche ad oggi a 20 anni si sono trovati a costruire una vita). Altro conto è fare i fidanzati "in casa", che significa essere comunque sempre "figli" e precludersi la possibilità di conoscere, uscire, sperimentare, divertirsi anche, e confrontare. Come sarebbe sicuramente meglio per ragazzi giovani.
> 
> L'altro livello su cui lavorerei è quello del rispetto e della considerazione: non si può leggere che un ragazzo zumpi il compleanno della fidanzata per una partita (presumo guardata in televisione, quindi manco c'è da dire che avesse i biglietti per lo stadio).


Ciao Foglia.
Ti riporto un altro episodio. 
Qualche sabato fa decide di passare la notte da lui (casa dei suoi).
Già 23 anni, sabato sera in casa .... ok, almeno se la scopi.
Peccato che giocava il milan
Intanto lei presa macchinina e raggiunta casa sua di sera fuori Milano.... lui non la viene mai a prendere....  ma papà non si usa più.... sarà..   
Poi lui prende ed esce e va a vedere la partita da amici.
Ci chiama chiusa nella di lui stanzetta .... mi fate compagnia al telefono finché non torna???
23 anni, sabato sera, tornato alle 11,30


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> È tutto ragionevole quello che dici.
> Giusto per contestualizzare,  non c'è un distacco nei genitori


Scusa. Io ti leggo qui fare battute su amanti varie.
Si può credere che i figli non percepiscano nulla, ma a volte percepiscono più di quello che capiscono e più del coniuge.


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa. Io ti leggo qui fare battute su amanti varie.
> Si può credere che i figli non percepiscano nulla, ma a volte percepiscono più di quello che capiscono e più del coniuge.


Ok. Questo è un altro discorso. 
In casa tutto bene. Non faccio mancare nulla . E  quando esco che il pirla sono io


----------



## danny (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ciao Foglia.
> Ti riporto un altro episodio.
> Qualche sabato fa decide di passare la notte da lui (casa dei suoi).
> Già 23 anni, sabato sera in casa .... ok, almeno se la scopi.
> ...


Ma che c... 
Un coglione, cafone per giunta.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ciao Foglia.
> Ti riporto un altro episodio.
> Qualche sabato fa decide di passare la notte da lui (casa dei suoi).
> Già 23 anni, sabato sera in casa .... ok, almeno se la scopi.
> ...


 Il problema è lei, non lui.
Ma perché non è andata anche lei a vedere la partita?
Poi io sarei morta piuttosto che dire ai genitori che mi sento sola senza di lui. Vedete che questa relazione è un modo per essere apparentemente fidanzata, ma ugualmente figlia? Intendo figlia legata in modo infantile. Sempre in una casa di famiglia (la vostra o la sua) e con lui che va altrove e lei può restare a contatto con voi?
Ma voi genitori da ragazzi scopavate in casa, con i genitori presenti?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ok. Questo è un altro discorso.
> In casa tutto bene. Non faccio mancare nulla . E  quando esco che il pirla sono io


Buonanotte! 
Guarda i figli “sentono” tutto e si impegnano per incollare i genitori.


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è lei, non lui.
> Ma perché non è andata anche lei a vedere la partita?
> Poi io sarei morta piuttosto che dire ai genitori che mi sento sola senza di lui. Vedete che questa relazione è un modo per essere apparentemente fidanzata, ma ugualmente figlia? Intendo figlia legata in modo infantile. Sempre in una casa di famiglia (la vostra o la sua) e con lui che va altrove e lei può restare a contatto con voi?
> Ma voi genitori da ragazzi scopavate in casa, con i genitori presenti?


No, stavano in un'altra stanza


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, stavano in un'altra stanza


La battuta è carina.
Ma ponevo un’altra questione.


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che c...
> Un coglione, cafone per giunta.


È  un coglione


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La battuta è carina.
> Ma ponevo un’altra questione.


Non rispondo se no mi spostano il thread in amore e sesso


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una piccola riflessione sul compleanno. È sì una data importante, ma volte volte io e i miei figli l’abbiamo concretamente festeggiato in data diversa. Suppongo che non sia stata una assenza inaspettata. Avranno deciso insieme di festeggiare un altro giorno.
> Io sono contro la triangolazione o qualsiasi cosa che esprima ostilità indiretta.
> Esprimerei chiaramente a lei le motivazioni per cui quella relazione la vediamo negativamente.
> Poi *le offrirei la possibilità di fare “colloqui“ con un psicoterapeuta*.
> ...


Bruni, per carità, uno ha un impegno improrogabile e non può venire al mio compleanno, buona la tua: lo festeggeremo in un altro momento. Uno che non lo festeggia perché c'è la partita del milan in televisione da guardare, beh, è un emerito idiota, abbi pazienza.
Non deve esprimere ostilità indiretta, secondo me: tuttavia credo che porsi davanti alla figlia dicendole "guarda questo, manco viene al tuo compleanno" non sia producente. Piuttosto, le proporrei (questo sì, in maniera un pò "indiretta") un lavoro su se stessa (che poi, se vorrà approfondire, ben venga la psicoterapia: ma dire a una ragazza che forse è il caso di avviare un percorso perché il suo fidanzato la tratta da schifo.... beh, secondo me non sortirebbe effetti, se PRIMA lei non è convinta, del fatto che ci sia qualcosa che non va nel "come" si lascia trattare). Concordo con te che il problema sia della ragazza, per questo anche chissene , se ad una certa si possa anche provocare certe reazioni in lui che la facciano riflettere. Un padre a cui sta sulle balle vedere due ragazzi che si chiudono in casa di sera a guardare il GF può anche dire "non mi va di ospitarlo più", e la figlia ad una certa si adegua a una regola: che se vuole, esce con il fidanzato. Idem per il dormire in casa: ma quando mai coi genitori presenti?

Però il problema è portarla a riflettere sul perché le stia bene un simile trattamento: gioca il milan? Niente compleanno. Ingrassa due chili? Attenta, eh (per il che dovrebbe scattarle la domanda, e se non lo fa è in questo che si deve concentrare l'invito a lavorarci sopra: se ingrasso due chili, che succede?), e via dicendo. La notizia secondo me buona è che ne parla: non sono casuali, certe confidenze. E' un segnale che due domande comunque la ragazza se le fa. E forse - prima che una psicoterapia - avere genitori che la invitino a svilupparle, certe riflessioni, le sarebbe utile. Non è necessario dire "lui è stronzo", ma rivolgere la questione verso di lei. Ti ha lasciata sola al compleanno: ti sta bene? Oppure: controlla quello che mangi: cosa pensi che accada se pigli un paio di chili? Ti sta bene che ti dica quello che puoi mangiare e quello che no? Non vuole uscire: cosa ne pensi sul fatto di trovarti a 23 anni a fare la morta in casa?


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ciao Foglia.
> Ti riporto un altro episodio.
> Qualche sabato fa decide di passare la notte da lui (casa dei suoi).
> Già 23 anni, sabato sera in casa .... ok, almeno se la scopi.
> ...


Ma non esiste al mondo. però, visto che vi coinvolge (cosa secondo me positiva) forse queste sarebbero le occasioni giuste per farla riflettere. Senza imporle nulla. Ma un "ti sta bene passare il sabato sera in attesa dei suoi comodi?" ci stava tutto, eh. Senza toccare lui (meno che meno con giudizi del tipo pirla, coglione, eccetera). Facendo leva su ciò che sente LEI. Avrei un universo da aprire sul tema , essendoci passata. E se anziché avere genitori denigranti a prescindere avessi avuto genitori con cui avere dialogo, probabilmente certe riflessioni le avrei fatte meglio, certi segnali li avrei saputi interpretare, e certe scelte magari le avrei evitate. O semplicemente avrei posto altre condizioni nel rapporto (per le quali forse il rapporto non sarebbe più stato bene a lui). Perché a 23 anni sono queste cose, a 30 da sposati....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bruni, per carità, uno ha un impegno improrogabile e non può venire al mio compleanno, buona la tua: lo festeggeremo in un altro momento. Uno che non lo festeggia perché c'è la partita del milan in televisione da guardare, beh, è un emerito idiota, abbi pazienza.
> Non deve esprimere ostilità indiretta, secondo me: tuttavia credo che porsi davanti alla figlia dicendole "guarda questo, manco viene al tuo compleanno" non sia producente. Piuttosto, le proporrei (questo sì, in maniera un pò "indiretta") un lavoro su se stessa (che poi, se vorrà approfondire, ben venga la psicoterapia: ma dire a una ragazza che forse è il caso di avviare un percorso perché il suo fidanzato la tratta da schifo.... beh, secondo me non sortirebbe effetti, se PRIMA lei non è convinta, del fatto che ci sia qualcosa che non va nel "come" si lascia trattare). Concordo con te che il problema sia della ragazza, per questo anche chissene , se ad una certa si possa anche provocare certe reazioni in lui che la facciano riflettere. Un padre a cui sta sulle balle vedere due ragazzi che si chiudono in casa di sera a guardare il GF può anche dire "non mi va di ospitarlo più", e la figlia ad una certa si adegua a una regola: che se vuole, esce con il fidanzato. Idem per il dormire in casa: ma quando mai coi genitori presenti?
> 
> Però il problema è portarla a riflettere sul perché le stia bene un simile trattamento: gioca il milan? Niente compleanno. Ingrassa due chili? Attenta, eh (per il che dovrebbe scattarle la domanda, e se non lo fa è in questo che si deve concentrare l'invito a lavorarci sopra: se ingrasso due chili, che succede?), e via dicendo. La notizia secondo me buona è che ne parla: non sono casuali, certe confidenze. E' un segnale che due domande comunque la ragazza se le fa. E forse - prima che una psicoterapia - avere genitori che la invitino a svilupparle, certe riflessioni, le sarebbe utile. Non è necessario dire "lui è stronzo", ma rivolgere la questione verso di lei. Ti ha lasciata sola al compleanno: ti sta bene? Oppure: controlla quello che mangi: cosa pensi che accada se pigli un paio di chili? Ti sta bene che ti dica quello che puoi mangiare e quello che no? Non vuole uscire: cosa ne pensi sul fatto di trovarti a 23 anni a fare la morta in casa?


Cambiando l’ordine degli addendi...
Certamente è indispensabile parlare con lei.
Non si può prendere una ragazza di ventitré anni e portarla di peso in terapia. Ma va offerta la possibilità di parlare con una persona competente delle cose su cui concorderà anche lei che siano incongrue.
Ribadisco che non vedo lo scandalo nel rimandare i festeggiamenti del compleanno ad altra data.
Ma altri episodi sono più significativi.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non rispondo se no mi spostano il thread in amore e sesso


Aprine un altro.


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambiando l’ordine degli addendi...
> Certamente è indispensabile parlare con lei.
> *Non si può prendere una ragazza di ventitré anni e portarla di peso in terapia*. Ma va offerta la possibilità di parlare con una persona competente delle cose su cui concorderà anche lei che siano incongrue.
> Ribadisco che non vedo lo scandalo nel rimandare i festeggiamenti del compleanno ad altra data.
> Ma altri episodi sono più significativi.


Anche perché non le servirebbe (il grassetto, intendo  ). Certamente, però appunto deve arrivare a scegliere quella che può essere un'opportunità con le motivazioni per farlo. La ragazza (aspetto per me positivo) parla in casa. Indicativo anche il fatto che, anziché sfogarsi con l'amica, mollata in casa di lui a girarsi i pollici per ore di sabato sera, abbia chiamato loro per tenerle compagnia. Secondo me è una richiesta di avere un punto di vista più "adulto" di quello che lei, a 23 anni, riesce ad avere. Si possono aprire novantamila riflessioni sul perché una, a 23 anni, abbia questi problemi di relazione. Sul perché, a brutto muso, non riesca a replicare al fidanzato che le tiene d'occhio le calorie che mangia, cosa cambierebbe PER LUI   . Che entro certi limiti, esprimere un parere, può essere anche utile. Ma se lei pesa 46 chili, direi anche che è un tantino assurdo. Su quel tipo di controllo io sono passata da sposata, soprattutto. Non sul peso, ma sulla massa muscolare, ritenuta eccessiva  E se prima era solo una via di mezzo tra apprezzamento e un dire "staresti bene anche un pò meno muscolosa", a matrimonio compiuto era un "fai schifo". Per dire solo una cosa. Ma ne ho ignorate tante! Sin da fidanzati, pigliava impegni anche per me. Ogni tanto mi ponevo il dubbio, sbuffavo per il dover andare al pranzo di battesimo del cugino di novantesimo grado, ma poi mi adeguavo. In cosa si è tramutato tutto questo dopo il matrimonio? E' stata una escalation in negativo , con tanto di pretesa che i fine settimana si facesse quel che voleva a lui, e tanta pace se avrei preferito fare altro. *Ma non era mai dato e concesso il viceversa*.

Ne ho avuti tanti, di segnali di incompatibilità. Peccato solo di non avere avuto gli strumenti per capire in tempo certe cose, e cambiare rotta.


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Marzo 2022)

Io mi trovo d'accordo con Brunetta sul fatto che sembra un voler attirare l'attenzione dei genitori...se fosse convinta della sua scelta, sapendo che il padre non approva la relazione, non lo sarebbe andato a cercare per lamentarsi del fatto che era stata lasciata da sola, è come avallare il pensiero di Nono.
Oppure sta capendo che i genitori hanno ragione sul suo ragazzo ma fa fatica ad ammetterlo.
In entrambi i casi l'unica cosa che puoi fare è continuare a starle vicino, cercare di affrontare l'argomento ma per fare parlare principalmente lei per meglio capire cosa le passa per la testa, non esprimere troppo la tua opinione, intavola il discorso su domande a cui fare rispondere lei.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche perché non le servirebbe (il grassetto, intendo  ). Certamente, però appunto deve arrivare a scegliere quella che può essere un'opportunità con le motivazioni per farlo. La ragazza (aspetto per me positivo) parla in casa. Indicativo anche il fatto che, anziché sfogarsi con l'amica, mollata in casa di lui a girarsi i pollici per ore di sabato sera, abbia chiamato loro per tenerle compagnia. Secondo me è una richiesta di avere un punto di vista più "adulto" di quello che lei, a 23 anni, riesce ad avere. Si possono aprire novantamila riflessioni sul perché una, a 23 anni, abbia questi problemi di relazione. Sul perché, a brutto muso, non riesca a replicare al fidanzato che le tiene d'occhio le calorie che mangia, cosa cambierebbe PER LUI   . Che entro certi limiti, esprimere un parere, può essere anche utile. Ma se lei pesa 46 chili, direi anche che è un tantino assurdo. Su quel tipo di controllo io sono passata da sposata, soprattutto. Non sul peso, ma sulla massa muscolare, ritenuta eccessiva  E se prima era solo una via di mezzo tra apprezzamento e un dire "staresti bene anche un pò meno muscolosa", a matrimonio compiuto era un "fai schifo". Per dire solo una cosa. Ma ne ho ignorate tante! Sin da fidanzati, pigliava impegni anche per me. Ogni tanto mi ponevo il dubbio, sbuffavo per il dover andare al pranzo di battesimo del cugino di novantesimo grado, ma poi mi adeguavo. In cosa si è tramutato tutto questo dopo il matrimonio? E' stata una escalation in negativo , con tanto di pretesa che i fine settimana si facesse quel che voleva a lui, e tanta pace se avrei preferito fare altro. *Ma non era mai dato e concesso il viceversa*.
> 
> Ne ho avuti tanti, di segnali di incompatibilità. Peccato solo di non avere avuto gli strumenti per capire in tempo certe cose, e cambiare rotta.


Certamente è meglio avere genitori validi a cui si può ricorre, che avere genitori solo giudicanti che mettono muri.
Ma io vedo una regressione nel fatto che una ventitreenne automunita, si senta sola e chieda compagnia ai propri genitori, anziché, ad esempio, prendere la macchina e tornare a casa e non lasciare a lui, al ritorno dalla partita e dalle birre con gli amici, il letto freddo.
A mia figlia avrei detto “torna a casa”. Ad esempio. Non so se sarebbe stata la cosa migliore. Ma sarebbe stata la mia reazione spontanea. 
Poi anche mia figlia è stata anni con un deficiente che non era degno di allacciarle le scarpe. Evidentemente serviva a lei. Però glielo avevo detto.


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente è meglio avere genitori validi a cui si può ricorre, che avere genitori solo giudicanti che mettono muri.
> Ma io vedo una regressione nel fatto che una ventitreenne automunita, si senta sola e chieda compagnia ai propri genitori, anziché, ad esempio, prendere la macchina e tornare a casa e non lasciare a lui, al ritorno dalla partita e dalle birre con gli amici, il letto freddo.
> A mia figlia avrei detto “torna a casa”. Ad esempio. Non so se sarebbe stata la cosa migliore. Ma sarebbe stata la mia reazione spontanea.
> Poi anche mia figlia è stata anni con un deficiente che non era degno di allacciarle le scarpe. Evidentemente serviva a lei. *Però glielo avevo detto*.


Il grassetto è una roba che serve A TE   . Non lo ha mollato perché "a mamma non piace", ma perché, visti un pò di riscontri, HA SAPUTO FARE DUE PIU' DUE. Ora si tratta di capire se una, dopo tre anni di questa solfa, abbia realmente trovato, come dice @Nono, una sorta di "comfort zone" in un rapporto che non mi sembra soddisfacente. Io, per dire, ora come ora (ma appunto ora  ) reagirei sorbendomi una volta un sabato sera in attesa dei porci comodi, ma gli parlerei dicendo "ascolta, ciccio, per questa volta è andata così. La prossima volta che di sabato sera hai la partita con gli amici, avvisami, che faccio altro pure io  ". Sic et simpliciter. Lui? Lui si trova quella che va a domicilio, sta a girarsi i pollici nella sua camera per tutto il tempo necessario, torna, c'è, fanno, dormono insieme. Cosa vuoi di più?  Sta a lei fargli capire quali sono i CONFINI, altrimenti va da sè che lui tirerà la corda. Solo che poi non necessariamente la corda si spezzerà valicati altri confini. E non solo: si instaura tutto un meccanismo "in discesa", per lei.


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il grassetto è una roba che serve A TE   . Non lo ha mollato perché "a mamma non piace", ma perché, visti un pò di riscontri, HA SAPUTO FARE DUE PIU' DUE. Ora si tratta di capire se una, dopo tre anni di questa solfa, abbia realmente trovato, come dice @Nono, una sorta di "comfort zone" in un rapporto che non mi sembra soddisfacente. Io, per dire, ora come ora (ma appunto ora  ) reagirei sorbendomi una volta un sabato sera in attesa dei porci comodi, ma gli parlerei dicendo "ascolta, ciccio, per questa volta è andata così. La prossima volta che di sabato sera hai la partita con gli amici, avvisami, che faccio altro pure io  ". Sic et simpliciter. Lui? Lui si trova quella che va a domicilio, sta a girarsi i pollici nella sua camera per tutto il tempo necessario, torna, c'è, fanno, dormono insieme. Cosa vuoi di più?  Sta a lei fargli capire quali sono i CONFINI, altrimenti va da sè che lui tirerà la corda. Solo che poi non necessariamente la corda si spezzerà valicati altri confini. E non solo: si instaura tutto un meccanismo "in discesa", per lei.


sicuramente lei cerca una qualche tranquillità, magari anche dovuta a questa situazione che tra covid e guerra rende tutto incerto. però io punterei più sul lavorare su di lei, parlare male di lui mi ricorda tanto donna Prassede... non serve a niente anzi, magari fa anche l'effetto opposto, più che dirle "vedi ti ha lasciata a casa da sola" sarebbe meglio "esci con le tue amiche e vedetevi quando tornate a casa" ma che poi a questo punto mi chiedo, ma i genitori di lui? lasciano una ragazza sola in camera del figlio e non le dicono niente? neanche due parole ci fanno che lei chiama a casa?


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sicuramente lei cerca una qualche tranquillità, magari anche dovuta a questa situazione che tra covid e guerra rende tutto incerto. però io punterei più sul lavorare su di lei, parlare male di lui mi ricorda tanto donna Prassede... non serve a niente anzi, magari fa anche l'effetto opposto, più che dirle "vedi ti ha lasciata a casa da sola" sarebbe meglio "esci con le tue amiche e vedetevi quando tornate a casa" ma che poi a questo punto mi chiedo, ma i genitori di lui? lasciano una ragazza sola in camera del figlio e non le dicono niente? neanche due parole ci fanno che lei chiama a casa?


Ma infatti non bisogna parlar male di lui. Bisogna portare lei ad ascoltare come si sente. E a comunicarlo al bellimbusto   
Poi, lui se ci tiene e se gli è possibile, correggerà il tiro, altrimenti sarà loro evidente che oltre non si può andare. Ma se lei per prima non riconosce un proprio malessere, o lo minimizza, non ne uscirà mai. Direi che a 23 anni chiudersi in una stanzetta parlando al telefono coi genitori visti un'ora prima, non sia effettivamente il massimo, per cui il problema non è certo "tenerle compagnia" in quel tempo, ma farle capire che a 23 anni ha ben altre opportunità che stare in un posto, ospite, dove non ti caga nessuno. Non è dimostrare ostilità a lui: a me ha colpita ad esempio anche il fatto che @Nono , pur con tutte le riserve del caso, abbia fatto fare uno stage a lui. Ma dove sta scritto che un genitore che certe cose le riconosce, e le vede, debba offrire opportunità lavorative a uno che.... poi, non si è smentito  Si è per caso preoccupato di far fare bella figura, per lo meno, al "suocero" che lo ha introdotto?  No! Fosse stato all'opposto (la figlia di Nono in azienda dal padre o madre di lui) al "ragazzetto" (si fa per dire) sarebbe stato bene sapere che la fidanzata si comportava scorrettamente? Sono tutte indicazioni chiare e forti di quanto lui si preoccupi dello stare con lei, di quanti riguardi abbia.... 
E allora non si tratta di dichiarazioni di ostilità: ma col cazzo che ti chiamo ancora a lavorare nella mia azienda, col cazzo che ti aiuto anche altrove, col cazzo che (se sei scroccone) ti scarrozzo in giro in vacanza, col cazzo che ti tengo a vegetare sul divano mentre mia figlia si sta tacitamente sparando nei coglioni che non ha . Questa NON è ostilità: questo è pigliare atto di con chi si ha a che fare, e prendere le giuste misure. Mica gli spara a vista, mica lo insulta, lo denigra, o che altro: semplicemente, per quanto può lui, gli si rapporta per come gli si può rapportare adesso. Se sua figlia gli domanda perché abbia preso distanze, glielo spiega (parlando DI LUI). Se sua figlia ancora dovesse riportare altri episodi "strani", la invita a capire quanto ne sia contenta, tenuto conto che ha 23 anni, mille altre opportunità, lui di sicuro non sta pagando il mutuo della loro casa, non ci sono ancora "progetti" importanti, e ciò malgrado lei si trova già in questa fase a inghiottire bocconi amari.... Ora son cose da poco, domani, da sposati, te figurati cosa possono diventare....


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Per contestualizzare nuovamente,  mia figlia è alta 160, 46 kg, fa sport , non ha un filo di grasso .... e c'è stato un periodo che aveva smesso di mangiare.
Dopo diverse incazzature e di "non dire cretinate" ha ripreso a mangiare con appetito.
E sentire lui fare male-apprezzamenti sulla forma mi fa molto incazzare


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il grassetto è una roba che serve A TE   . Non lo ha mollato perché "a mamma non piace", ma perché, visti un pò di riscontri, HA SAPUTO FARE DUE PIU' DUE. Ora si tratta di capire se una, dopo tre anni di questa solfa, abbia realmente trovato, come dice @Nono, una sorta di "comfort zone" in un rapporto che non mi sembra soddisfacente. Io, per dire, ora come ora (ma appunto ora  ) reagirei sorbendomi una volta un sabato sera in attesa dei porci comodi, ma gli parlerei dicendo "ascolta, ciccio, per questa volta è andata così. La prossima volta che di sabato sera hai la partita con gli amici, avvisami, che faccio altro pure io  ". Sic et simpliciter. Lui? Lui si trova quella che va a domicilio, sta a girarsi i pollici nella sua camera per tutto il tempo necessario, torna, c'è, fanno, dormono insieme. Cosa vuoi di più?  Sta a lei fargli capire quali sono i CONFINI, altrimenti va da sè che lui tirerà la corda. Solo che poi non necessariamente la corda si spezzerà valicati altri confini. E non solo: si instaura tutto un meccanismo "in discesa", per lei.


Certamente si cerca di non essere conniventi.


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Per contestualizzare nuovamente,  mia figlia è alta 160, 46 kg, fa sport , non ha un filo di grasso .... e c'è stato un periodo che aveva smesso di mangiare.
> Dopo diverse incazzature e di "non dire cretinate" ha ripreso a mangiare con appetito.
> E sentire lui fare male-apprezzamenti sulla forma mi fa molto incazzare


Se ha anche massa muscolare (che pesa più del grasso) è anche un filo sottopeso


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti non bisogna parlar male di lui. Bisogna portare lei ad ascoltare come si sente. E a comunicarlo al bellimbusto
> Poi, lui se ci tiene e se gli è possibile, correggerà il tiro, altrimenti sarà loro evidente che oltre non si può andare. Ma se lei per prima non riconosce un proprio malessere, o lo minimizza, non ne uscirà mai. Direi che a 23 anni chiudersi in una stanzetta parlando al telefono coi genitori visti un'ora prima, non sia effettivamente il massimo, per cui il problema non è certo "tenerle compagnia" in quel tempo, ma farle capire che a 23 anni ha ben altre opportunità che stare in un posto, ospite, dove non ti caga nessuno. Non è dimostrare ostilità a lui: a me ha colpita ad esempio anche il fatto che @Nono , pur con tutte le riserve del caso, abbia fatto fare uno stage a lui. Ma dove sta scritto che un genitore che certe cose le riconosce, e le vede, debba offrire opportunità lavorative a uno che.... poi, non si è smentito  Si è per caso preoccupato di far fare bella figura, per lo meno, al "suocero" che lo ha introdotto?  No! Fosse stato all'opposto (la figlia di Nono in azienda dal padre o madre di lui) al "ragazzetto" (si fa per dire) sarebbe stato bene sapere che la fidanzata si comportava scorrettamente? Sono tutte indicazioni chiare e forti di quanto lui si preoccupi dello stare con lei, di quanti riguardi abbia....
> E allora non si tratta di dichiarazioni di ostilità: ma col cazzo che ti chiamo ancora a lavorare nella mia azienda, col cazzo che ti aiuto anche altrove, col cazzo che (se sei scroccone) ti scarrozzo in giro in vacanza, col cazzo che ti tengo a vegetare sul divano mentre mia figlia si sta tacitamente sparando nei coglioni che non ha . Questa NON è ostilità: questo è pigliare atto di con chi si ha a che fare, e prendere le giuste misure. Mica gli spara a vista, mica lo insulta, lo denigra, o che altro: semplicemente, per quanto può lui, gli si rapporta per come gli si può rapportare adesso. Se sua figlia gli domanda perché abbia preso distanze, glielo spiega (parlando DI LUI). Se sua figlia ancora dovesse riportare altri episodi "strani", la invita a capire quanto ne sia contenta, tenuto conto che ha 23 anni, mille altre opportunità, lui di sicuro non sta pagando il mutuo della loro casa, non ci sono ancora "progetti" importanti, e ciò malgrado lei si trova già in questa fase a inghiottire bocconi amari.... Ora son cose da poco, domani, da sposati, te figurati cosa possono diventare....


tu li vedi già sposati    aiuto
magari fa come mia cognata, trova un altro e tanti cari saluti
io cmq sentirei le amiche cosa ne pensano e chiederei manforte a loro


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Marzo 2022)

Dobbiamo indurlo a farle le corna…e fare in modo poi che lei lo venga a sapere da altri. 

Il Pirata fece così, te lo ricordi?


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente si cerca di non essere conniventi.


Ma infatti. Non si tratta di denigrare nessuno (anche da parte di sua figlia: questo con cui sarà rimasta tre anni non sarà un mostro!) ma appunto di segnalare le cose che non vanno, e stabilire i confini pigliando le misure. Per lei, tanto quanto per i genitori. Sarà la figlia a valutare, guardando anche gli esempi: uno che aiuta il fidanzato della figlia, o che lo tiene in casa a guardare il GF, non mi sembra uno "ostile" al ragazzo. Se uno così cambia registro, non è per ostilità, per fare il bastian contrario, o quello che critica a ogni costo giusto per dare contro alla figlia.

Ma la prossima volta che Nono non avrà lo stesso atteggiamento, magari la figlia qualcosa gli chiederà.
Papà, perché non proponi più Gigetto per lo stage in azienda? Tesoro, tra giorni su cinque a casa, un ragazzo giovane: in azienda ne stanno ancora ridendo!
Papà, perché non vuoi più che Gigetto salga in casa? Amore, sono un pò stanco di vedervi spalmati sul divano, e ho l'impressione che tu ti rompa i coglioni, sicché da padre non sono felice a vedervi così  .

Sarà "costretta" a fare un lavoro su di sè.


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tu li vedi già sposati    aiuto
> magari fa come mia cognata, trova un altro e tanti cari saluti
> io cmq sentirei le amiche cosa ne pensano e chiederei manforte a loro


Sicuramente un confronto ESTERNO, anche con le amiche, sarebbe utile 
Da quanto ho capito la tendenza di lui a chiudersi e a chiuderla già si è un pò manifestata: altro segnale non bello.

Sul resto (matrimonio) beh.... forse ho proiettato un pochino , però insomma, tre anni a questa età non sono manco pochi


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Per contestualizzare nuovamente,  mia figlia è alta 160, 46 kg, fa sport , non ha un filo di grasso .... e c'è stato un periodo che aveva smesso di mangiare.
> Dopo diverse incazzature e di "non dire cretinate" ha ripreso a mangiare con appetito.
> E sentire lui fare male-apprezzamenti sulla forma mi fa molto incazzare


Pensa alla possibilità della “volontà esterna”. Essere magra, sportiva ( ginnastica artistica?) e aver smesso di mangiare, non era già un sintomo?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Non si tratta di denigrare nessuno (anche da parte di sua figlia: questo con cui sarà rimasta tre anni non sarà un mostro!) ma appunto di segnalare le cose che non vanno, e stabilire i confini pigliando le misure. Per lei, tanto quanto per i genitori. Sarà la figlia a valutare, guardando anche gli esempi: uno che aiuta il fidanzato della figlia, o che lo tiene in casa a guardare il GF, non mi sembra uno "ostile" al ragazzo. Se uno così cambia registro, non è per ostilità, per fare il bastian contrario, o quello che critica a ogni costo giusto per dare contro alla figlia.
> 
> Ma la prossima volta che Nono non avrà lo stesso atteggiamento, magari la figlia qualcosa gli chiederà.
> Papà, perché non proponi più Gigetto per lo stage in azienda? Tesoro, tra giorni su cinque a casa, un ragazzo giovane: in azienda ne stanno ancora ridendo!
> ...


A me sembrano atteggiamenti indiretti.
Io sono più diretta.


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente un confronto ESTERNO, anche con le amiche, sarebbe utile
> Da quanto ho capito la tendenza di lui a chiudersi e a chiuderla già si è un pò manifestata: altro segnale non bello.
> 
> Sul resto (matrimonio) beh.... forse ho proiettato un pochino , però insomma, tre anni a questa età non sono manco pochi


io ho davanti l'esempio di mia cognata, fidanzata a 21 anni, lui 32, stavano un po' dai miei un po' dai suoi, entrambi studiavano (lui aveva ripreso gli studi a 28 anni), sono stati insieme 7 anni, nel frattempo laureati entrambi, lui aveva trovato lavoro, solo che... "usciamo?" "no sono stanco" lei alla fine si era scocciata, usciva con le amiche, tornava a casa e lo trovava a giocare ai videogiochi, ma non eri stanco?  però intanto programmavano il matrimonio
poi è andata ad un addio al nubilato, lì ha conosciuto questo ragazzo che era ad un addio al celibato, e ha mollato l'ex


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembrano atteggiamenti indiretti.
> Io sono più diretta.


Ma indiretti perché?

Cacchio, più che dire che al lavoro non lo voglio più, in vacanza assieme anche no che scrocca, spaparanzato a casa mia le sere di default non mi è gradito, che debbo fare, per essere diretta?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma indiretti perché?
> 
> Cacchio, più che dire che al lavoro non lo voglio più, in vacanza assieme anche no che scrocca, spaparanzato a casa mia le sere di default non mi è gradito, che debbo fare, per essere diretta?


Sono indiretti perché rivolti contro di lui. Mirano a farlo vedere non desiderabile.
Mentre il problema è che lei lo vede desiderabile. Lei lo ha scelto, lei ci sta d tre anni, lei lo aspetta mentre lui va a vedere la partita e lei non va, lei chiama i genitori per farsi fare compagnia (ma non può chiamare una amica, guardare un film, leggere un libro?) perché si vuole sentire figlia. 
Il problema è lei, non lui.


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se ha anche massa muscolare (che pesa più del grasso) è anche un filo sottopeso


pensa che mia mamma quando si è sposata era 49kg per 1.70


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono indiretti perché rivolti contro di lui. Mirano a farlo vedere non desiderabile.
> Mentre il problema è che lei lo vede desiderabile. Lei lo ha scelto, lei ci sta d tre anni, lei lo aspetta mentre lui va a vedere la partita e lei non va, lei chiama i genitori per farsi fare compagnia (ma non può chiamare una amica, guardare un film, leggere un libro?) perché si vuole sentire figlia.
> Il problema è lei, non lui.


ma infatti è quello che dico io, deve partire da lei. i metodi indiretti dovrebbero servire a farle scattare la molla, credo (spero)


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono indiretti perché rivolti contro di lui. Mirano a farlo vedere non desiderabile.
> Mentre il problema è che lei lo vede desiderabile. Lei lo ha scelto, lei ci sta d tre anni, lei lo aspetta mentre lui va a vedere la partita e lei non va, lei chiama i genitori per farsi fare compagnia (ma non può chiamare una amica, guardare un film, leggere un libro?) perché si vuole sentire figlia.
> Il problema è lei, non lui.


E torniamo al punto di prima, però. D'accordissimo anch'io che il problema è lei che accetta un certo tipo di trattamento. Nessuno toglie lo stimolarla ad un certo tipo di riflessioni. Ma se al contempo tu - genitore - anziché far vedere che hai preso le giuste misure al tizio (motivatamente, eh, mica perché lo vuoi stigmatizzare "tanto per", e di sicuro senza impedire a tua figlia di frequentarlo) accogli il fidanzato in casa come un figlio, alla fine che messaggio dai? E che stimolo (ad altre riflessioni, da parte della figlia) offri?

Certo che sono decisioni che competono a lei: ma come dicevi anche tu, non è che una 23enne la porti in psicoterapia di peso 
Da quel che sappiamo, l'avere chiamato i genitori, non esclude a priori che abbia anche chiamato un'amica: ma a me è evidente che non si trattava di riempire il tempo (per il che ben venga un libro o un film), ma di fare uno sfogo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti è quello che dico io, deve partire da lei. i metodi indiretti dovrebbero servire a farle scattare la molla, credo (spero)


Ma non possono funzionare.
Lei vuole stare con lui proprio per quelli che agli occhi dei genitori sembrano difetti.
Ad esempio la sua accidia la rassicura che non troverà lavoro e reddito e non le chiederà di uscire di casa.
Se questa fosse l’ipotesi, mandarla (poi sempre come se fosse una bimba da mandare in collegio) all’estero potrebbe essere vissuto come non essere voluta presente e, di conseguenza, accentuare il suo bisogno di richiedere attenzioni dai genitori.
A me non sembra una semplice questione di un fidanzato un po’ fesso.


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pensa che mia mamma quando si è sposata era 49kg per 1.70


Porca miseriaccia , beh, ho pure un pò di invidia!


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non possono funzionare.
> Lei vuole stare con lui proprio per quelli che agli occhi dei genitori sembrano difetti.
> Ad esempio la sua accidia la rassicura che non troverà lavoro e reddito e non le chiederà di uscire di casa.
> Se questa fosse l’ipotesi, mandarla (poi sempre come se fosse una bimba da mandare in collegio) all’estero potrebbe essere vissuto come non essere voluta presente e, di conseguenza, accentuare il suo bisogno di richiedere attenzioni dai genitori.
> A me non sembra una semplice questione di un fidanzato un po’ fesso.


però l'accidia ce l'ha anche lei, se lui dice di no, lei non va neanche all'estero


Foglia ha detto:


> Porca miseriaccia , beh, ho pure un pò di invidia!


dillo a me      io ovviamente ho ripreso dal babbo


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E torniamo al punto di prima, però. D'accordissimo anch'io che il problema è lei che accetta un certo tipo di trattamento. Nessuno toglie lo stimolarla ad un certo tipo di riflessioni. Ma *se al contempo tu - genitore* - anziché far vedere che hai preso le giuste misure al tizio (motivatamente, eh, mica perché lo vuoi stigmatizzare "tanto per", e di sicuro senza impedire a tua figlia di frequentarlo) *accogli il fidanzato in casa come un figlio, alla fine che messaggio dai?* E che stimolo (ad altre riflessioni, da parte della figlia) offri?
> 
> Certo che sono decisioni che competono a lei: ma come dicevi anche tu, non è che una 23enne la porti in psicoterapia di peso
> Da quel che sappiamo, l'avere chiamato i genitori, non esclude a priori che abbia anche chiamato un'amica: ma a me è evidente che non si trattava di riempire il tempo (per il che ben venga un libro o un film), ma di fare uno sfogo.


Ecco. Questo però è ciò che è stato fatto. 
Altrove si era parlato della sessualità dei figli e della possibilità di offrire loro un letto, un luogo protetto dove fare sesso.
Può essere una bella cosa non reprimere la sessualità. Ma è sempre davvero questo?
Non può essere una richiesta di una sessualità precoce o di un controllo del figlio, una strategia (ovviamente inconsapevole) per non farlo crescere e allontanare o all’opposto per volerlo vedere già adulto e fuori dalla propria responsabilità educativa?
Non è sempre così semplice capire perché si agisce in un modo o in un altro.
Coscientemente si cerca di non ripetere gli errori dei propri genitori, in pratica se ne  fanno altri. E non è detto che essere genitori più attenti,  più amichevoli, più tolleranti sia ciò di cui i figli hanno bisogno.
Sarebbe come cucinare manicaretti (o non cucinare) per compensare i sofficini di cui siamo stati nutriti o viceversa. Si cresce male sia nutriti di schifezze, sia rimpinzati sia seguendo regole troppo rigide.
Chi non fa non sbaglia.
La pressione per essere genitori perfetti è talmente forte che scoraggia a essere genitori. E così abbiamo generazioni (i casi singoli hanno le loro personali motivazioni) che rifiutano una genitorialità che sembra così giudicata da sembrare proibitiva. È così che vogliono non crescere.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però l'accidia ce l'ha anche lei, se lui dice di no, lei non va neanche all'estero
> 
> dillo a me      io ovviamente ho ripreso dal babbo


Infatti! Lui è perfetto perché la fa stare a casa. Non è che la reprime, lei vuole stare a casa. Altrimenti avrebbe potuto uscire con le amiche, mentre lui guardava la partita.


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti! Lui è perfetto perché la fa stare a casa. Non è che la reprime, lei vuole stare a casa. Altrimenti avrebbe potuto uscire con le amiche, mentre lui guardava la partita.


per questo dico che deve partire da lei


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco. Questo però è ciò che è stato fatto.
> Altrove si era parlato della sessualità dei figli e della possibilità di offrire loro un letto, un luogo protetto dove fare sesso.
> Può essere una bella cosa non reprimere la sessualità. Ma è sempre davvero questo?
> Non può essere una richiesta di una sessualità precoce o di un controllo del figlio, una strategia (ovviamente inconsapevole) per non farlo crescere e allontanare o all’opposto per volerlo vedere già adulto e fuori dalla propria responsabilità educativa?
> ...


Però la mia accoglienza non è scontata (come non dovrebbe essere data per scontata l'accoglienza e l'accondiscendenza della figlia  ). E' questo che intendevo dire. Io sono stata educata che le mie relazioni, le mie emozioni, erano emerite STRONZATE. Roba di cui non avere cura. E questo già a sei anni, con il primo fidanzatino (il famoso "son tutte stronzate", ops, pardon, cavolate: perché ste robe immonde si potevano dire (mio padre a me), l'importante era non farlo con certe parolacce ). Parallelamente Nè i miei genitori avevano a caro che portassi amici o altro in casa, né io avevo voglia di farlo (sai che bello, avere davanti "i giudici", ne ero anche spesso terribilmente imbarazzata, o meglio: ero imbarazzata io per loro).

Io ho avuto questo modello: le mie relazioni erano stronzate, le mie scelte sbagliate, e il tutto per partito preso . Capisci anche tu che non era facile, per me, distinguere il bene dal male in un contesto in cui come la facevo la sbagliavo IO, da figlia, ai loro occhi. E se proprio si trattava di una cosa bella, a loro ne erano capitate di migliori. Avevano da ridire su tutto: un'uscita con un ragazzo (magari sabato pomeriggio al cinema)? Occhi al cielo da parte di mia mamma, sono emerite stronzate se per caso la notizia giungeva a mio padre. Ero ragazzina, adolescente, al liceo: mai nessuno che mi abbia detto "ma dai, che bello, divertiti!".

Però da qui ad essere i genitori che tutto accolgono, ne passa. Se vedo che un domani una ragazza che tratta da schifo mio figlio, oltre a farmi due domande su cosa gli ho trasmesso per lasciarsi trattare così, va da sé che quella ragazza non sarà (troppo) la benvenuta a casa. Non impedirò a mio figlio di frequentarla. Ma per intanto, da madre, non accoglierò sempre e comunque, non sarò accondiscendente verso un rapporto che vedo problematico. E poi francamente, a 23 anni, va bene qualche volta stare in casa, ma che andassero anche un pò fuori dai coglioni, dai


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per questo dico che deve partire da lei


Ma se lei vuole stare con lui è perché lui corrisponde a delle proprie esigenze.
Bisogna ragionare con lei.
Ma anche riflettere sulle relazioni famigliari e coniugali.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però la mia accoglienza non è scontata (come non dovrebbe essere data per scontata l'accoglienza e l'accondiscendenza della figlia  ). E' questo che intendevo dire. Io sono stata educata che le mie relazioni, le mie emozioni, erano emerite STRONZATE. Roba di cui non avere cura. E questo già a sei anni, con il primo fidanzatino (il famoso "son tutte stronzate", ops, pardon, cavolate: perché ste robe immonde si potevano dire (mio padre a me), l'importante era non farlo con certe parolacce ). Parallelamente Nè i miei genitori avevano a caro che portassi amici o altro in casa, né io avevo voglia di farlo (sai che bello, avere davanti "i giudici", ne ero anche spesso terribilmente imbarazzata, o meglio: ero imbarazzata io per loro).
> 
> Io ho avuto questo modello: le mie relazioni erano stronzate, le mie scelte sbagliate, e il tutto per partito preso . Capisci anche tu che non era facile, per me, distinguere il bene dal male in un contesto in cui come la facevo la sbagliavo IO, da figlia, ai loro occhi. E se proprio si trattava di una cosa bella, a loro ne erano capitate di migliori. Avevano da ridire su tutto: un'uscita con un ragazzo (magari sabato pomeriggio al cinema)? Occhi al cielo da parte di mia mamma, sono emerite stronzate se per caso la notizia giungeva a mio padre. Ero ragazzina, adolescente, al liceo: mai nessuno che mi abbia detto "ma dai, che bello, divertiti!".
> 
> Però da qui ad essere i genitori che tutto accolgono, ne passa. Se vedo che un domani una ragazza che tratta da schifo mio figlio, oltre a farmi due domande su cosa gli ho trasmesso per lasciarsi trattare così, va da sé che quella ragazza non sarà (troppo) la benvenuta a casa. Non impedirò a mio figlio di frequentarla. Ma per intanto, da madre, non accoglierò sempre e comunque, non sarò accondiscendente verso un rapporto che vedo problematico. E poi francamente, a 23 anni, va bene qualche volta stare in casa, ma che andassero anche un pò fuori dai coglioni, dai


Infatti il problema è trovare un equilibrio che non sia semplicemente “non faccio come i miei genitori“.


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dobbiamo indurlo a farle le corna…e fare in modo poi che lei lo venga a sapere da altri.
> 
> Il Pirata fece così, te lo ricordi?


Chi si scorda il pirata 

Credo sia più facile indurre lei a fargli le corna ed aprire gli occhi


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il problema è trovare un equilibrio che non sia semplicemente “non faccio come i miei genitori“.


Eh, lo so. Mio figlio, come me, fatica ad esempio a buttar fuori le sue emozioni.
Ma io parlavo (mi ricevevo ste smusate in faccia) e pensavo di essere sbagliata io.
Lui è un filone   : io sono sempre stata "ospite" in punta di piedi, in quella che avrebbe dovuto essere anche la mia casa. Genitori "ingombranti", dovevo farmi piccola. E se parlavo e dicevo qualcosa e mi si rispondeva che era una stronzata, muta dovevo stare.
Lui fa le cose di soppiatto (regalo di San Valentino alla bimba che gli piace), me lo dice a posteriori (con un certo imbarazzo), gli dico "ma dai, che bello!" e a quel punto lui si chiude. A casa la fa da padrone, ha già detto che una parte della casa la vorrebbe per sé, per portarci i suoi amici quando garba a lui.... , e ovviamente mamma fuori dalle balle (se non quando potrei servire) . Già invita gli amichetti di sua sponte , io non avrei mai potuto senza passare dalla "burocrazia" di casa. Ed erano sbuffi, biasimi, un rimarcare che la cosa era di disturbo. A volte proprio in maniera maleducata (forse l'ho già raccontato di quando la mia migliore amica, da cui ero sempre ospite gradita, mi chiese se per una volta avrebbe potuto pranzare da me.... con tanto di esclamazioni di ben poco entusiasmo fatte in sottofondo nel mentre in cui stavo al telefono con lei. Ecco, dice già tutto).


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Chi si scorda il pirata
> 
> Credo sia più facile indurre lei a fargli le corna ed aprire gli occhi


Del resto è la soluzione “così fan tutti “.


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2022)

@Foglia Mi pare che si allarghi un pò troppo; andrebbe rimesso in riga


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> @Foglia Mi pare che si allarghi un pò troppo; andrebbe rimesso in riga


E'.... il mio problema, sì


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Aggiungo
Lei si sta laureando, di giorno fa uno stage presso uno studio e 2 sere a settimana fa la cameriera per guadagnare qualcosa .... lui le ha già detto che quando vivranno insieme lei smetterà di lavorare .... si è sentito sbottare da me: non dire minkiate, lei si realizza indipendentemente da te.


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Aggiungo
> Lei si sta laureando, di giorno fa uno stage presso uno studio e 2 sere a settimana fa la cameriera per guadagnare qualcosa .... lui le ha già detto che quando vivranno insieme lei smetterà di lavorare .... si è sentito sbottare da me: non dire minkiate, lei si realizza indipendentemente da te.


lei smetterà di lavorare e di cosa campano? d'aria?


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Aggiungo
> Lei si sta laureando, di giorno fa uno stage presso uno studio e 2 sere a settimana fa la cameriera per guadagnare qualcosa .... lui le ha già detto che quando vivranno insieme lei smetterà di lavorare .... si è sentito sbottare da me: non dire minkiate, lei si realizza indipendentemente da te.


Molto, molto svalorizzante, l'atteggiamento di lui.


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei smetterà di lavorare e di cosa campano? d'aria?


Del suo stipendio. 
Quale poi ....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Aggiungo
> Lei si sta laureando, di giorno fa uno stage presso uno studio e 2 sere a settimana fa la cameriera per guadagnare qualcosa .... lui le ha già detto che quando vivranno insieme lei smetterà di lavorare .... si è sentito sbottare da me: non dire minkiate, lei si realizza indipendentemente da te.


Ma davvero vivete a Milano?


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Del suo stipendio.
> Quale poi ....


appunto, se lui non lavora come farebbe lei a stare a casa? cmq sul serio, io sono allibita, mai trovato uno che mi dicesse di stare a casa


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> appunto, se lui non lavora come farebbe lei a stare a casa? cmq sul serio, io sono allibita, mai trovato uno che mi dicesse di stare a casa


Allucinante .... nel 2022


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero vivete a Milano?


Si, perché?


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Allucinante .... nel 2022


è più allucinante che lei veda certe parole come segno di amore e protezione e non come costrizione
a me la mia indipendenza e la mia libertà sono sempre state tanto a cuore ed è quello che cerco di trasmettere a mia figlia


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è più allucinante che lei veda certe parole come segno di amore e protezione e non come costrizione
> a me la mia indipendenza e la mia libertà sono sempre state tanto a cuore ed è quello che cerco di trasmettere a mia figlia


No, lei per fortuna gli risponde... col cazzo


----------



## ivanl (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, lei per fortuna gli risponde... col cazzo


Non partono benissimo, in vista futura, eh


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, lei per fortuna gli risponde... col cazzo


e  meno male


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Aggiungo
> Lei si sta laureando, di giorno fa uno stage presso uno studio e 2 sere a settimana fa la cameriera per guadagnare qualcosa .... lui le ha già detto che quando vivranno insieme lei smetterà di lavorare .... si è sentito sbottare da me: non dire minkiate, lei si realizza indipendentemente da te.





Foglia ha detto:


> Molto, molto svalorizzante, l'atteggiamento di lui.


Ma lei si sente svalorizzata e vede una prospettiva diversa in cui viene accettata pantofolaia?
Penso alla discussione di Edo in cui la moglie casalinga è stata definita come parassita. Ma le nostre nonne, sé casalinghe, erano parassite? E le mamme che hanno lavorato, se hanno lavorato, erano sempre serene? Hanno lottato per la liberazione della donna, affinché si fosse sempre di corsa?
Questa vita sempre di corsa è affascinante per tutte?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, perché?


Magari sulle montagne dell’Atlante è più usuale immaginare una moglie a casa a crescere i bambini.
Stante che la vita delle giovani generazioni e in particolare delle donne sia stressante.


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei si sente svalorizzata e vede una prospettiva diversa in cui viene accettata pantofolaia?
> Penso alla discussione di Edo in cui la moglie casalinga è stata definita come parassita. Ma le nostre nonne, sé casalinghe, erano parassite? E le mamme che hanno lavorato, se hanno lavorato, erano sempre serene? Hanno lottato per la liberazione della donna, affinché si fosse sempre di corsa?
> Questa vita sempre di corsa è affascinante per tutte?


mia mamma quando si è sposata e trasferita ha sempre fatto la casalinga, non aveva a chi lasciare me e mia sorella e non ha potuto lavorare, le sarebbe piaciuto ma non c'erano le condizioni
mia suocera ha sempre lavorato, i figli li ha cresciuti sua suocera che era giovane ed era in casa con loro, qualche anno fa mi disse "io i miei figli non me li sono potuti godere sono sempre dovuta andare a lavorare, almeno il tuo babbo ha permesso a tua mamma di stare a casa"


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia mamma quando si è sposata e trasferita ha sempre fatto la casalinga, non aveva a chi lasciare me e mia sorella e non ha potuto lavorare, le sarebbe piaciuto ma non c'erano le condizioni
> mia suocera ha sempre lavorato, i figli li ha cresciuti sua suocera che era giovane ed era in casa con loro, qualche anno fa mi disse "io i miei figli non me li sono potuti godere sono sempre dovuta andare a lavorare, almeno il tuo babbo ha permesso a tua mamma di stare a casa"


Io ho sentito tanti commenti sulle mamme che accompagnano i figli a scuola e poi vanno a chiacchierare al bar, che puzzavano di invidia.


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sentito tanti commenti sulle mamme che accompagnano i figli a scuola e poi vanno a chiacchierare al bar, che puzzavano di invidia.


a me non piacerebbe farmi mantenere, sono stata due anni a casa quando è nata la bambina e  ci stavo stretta, certo, avere una rendita mia personale senza dover chiedere niente a nessuno mi piacerebbe, invidiare no, come ho scritto sopra, quello che a noi sta stretto qualcuno lo vorrebbe


----------



## Foglia (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei si sente svalorizzata e vede una prospettiva diversa in cui viene accettata pantofolaia?
> Penso alla discussione di Edo in cui la moglie casalinga è stata definita come parassita. Ma le nostre nonne, sé casalinghe, erano parassite? E le mamme che hanno lavorato, se hanno lavorato, erano sempre serene? Hanno lottato per la liberazione della donna, affinché si fosse sempre di corsa?
> Questa vita sempre di corsa è affascinante per tutte?


Non è questione di parassitismo: poi la vita, i figli, varie ed eventuali, potranno portare lei a una scelta di vita. Ma pensa che bello avere una figlia che si laurea, è sentirsi dire che, toh, non lavorerà più nell'arco di un 5/8 anni. Va bene tutto, anche ovviamente accettare una scelta della figlia che la fa felice, ma come la metteresti se a dire sta roba fosse il suo fidanzato? Peraltro non mi pare una che non abbia voglia di lavorare.  Studia, è nel frattempo lavora. Saresti felice per tua figlia vederla in prospettiva di sposare un coglione (a lei non lo si dirà ma tra noi mi pare il termine esatto) che la vuole (LUI, la vuole) tenere a casa? A studi terminati da poco, fresca di laurea?


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non partono benissimo, in vista futura, eh


Io mi preoccuperei di più se subisse in silenzio.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sentito tanti commenti sulle mamme che accompagnano i figli a scuola e poi vanno a chiacchierare al bar, che puzzavano di invidia.


No no niente invidia a me mettono tristezza


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

Secondo me non dovremmo avere prospettive noi per i nostri figli. Loro decideranno da se. Vorranno fare l’università? Che la facciano. Non vorranno farla? Non succede nulla. Faranno carriera? Bene. Faranno le mantenute? Va bene uguale. Scelte loro. Nessuno può scegliere/decidere quale sia il “meglio” per loro. Io mi preoccuperei solo nel caso in cui avvertissi dei disagi. Es: droga, alcool, e robe simili. Per il resto vivi e lascia vivere.


----------



## Lostris (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Secondo me non dovremmo avere prospettive noi per i nostri figli. Loro decideranno da se. Vorranno fare l’università? Che la facciano. Non vorranno farla? Non succede nulla. Faranno carriera? Bene. Faranno le mantenute? Va bene uguale. Scelte loro. Nessuno può scegliere/decidere quale sia il “meglio” per loro. Io mi preoccuperei solo nel caso in cui avvertissi dei disagi. Es: droga, alcool, e robe simili. Per il resto vivi e lascia vivere.


Salviamo questa bambina


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Secondo me non dovremmo avere prospettive noi per i nostri figli. Loro decideranno da se. Vorranno fare l’università? Che la facciano. Non vorranno farla? Non succede nulla. Faranno carriera? Bene. Faranno le mantenute? Va bene uguale. Scelte loro. Nessuno può scegliere/decidere quale sia il “meglio” per loro. Io mi preoccuperei solo nel caso in cui avvertissi dei disagi. Es: droga, alcool, e robe simili. Per il resto vivi e lascia vivere.


Peace and love!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Secondo me non dovremmo avere prospettive noi per i nostri figli. Loro decideranno da se. Vorranno fare l’università? Che la facciano. Non vorranno farla? Non succede nulla. Faranno carriera? Bene. Faranno le mantenute? Va bene uguale. Scelte loro. Nessuno può scegliere/decidere quale sia il “meglio” per loro. Io mi preoccuperei solo nel caso in cui avvertissi dei disagi. Es: droga, alcool, e robe simili. Per il resto vivi e lascia vivere.


Etta non è che così magicamente i figli crescano in maniera " sana"....
Il vivi e lascia vivere in questo contesto non è ammesso...
Siamo persone...non gatti


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta non è che così magicamente i figli crescano in maniera " sana"....
> Il vivi e lascia vivere in questo contesto non è ammesso...
> Siamo persone...non gatti


Massi .... facciamo sti figli e lasciamo che crescano da soli .... basta che non si droghino


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Poi quando volete apriamo anche il capitolo fidanzata di mio figlio


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Poi quando volete apriamo anche il capitolo fidanzata di mio figlio


Aspetta, non ti prendere tutta la scena... poi Edo non trova più spazio!


----------



## JON (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Secondo me non dovremmo avere prospettive noi per i nostri figli. Loro decideranno da se. Vorranno fare l’università? Che la facciano. Non vorranno farla? Non succede nulla. Faranno carriera? Bene. Faranno le mantenute? Va bene uguale. Scelte loro. Nessuno può scegliere/decidere quale sia il “meglio” per loro. Io mi preoccuperei solo nel caso in cui avvertissi dei disagi. Es: droga, alcool, e robe simili. Per il resto vivi e lascia vivere.


Il male viene da se.
E’ il bene che bisogna farlo venire.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Aspetta, non ti prendere tutta la scena... poi Edo non trova più spazio!


Ma nooo... probabilmente la sua amante partorirà 2 gemelli...e nessun medico li avrà visti durante l eco...

Essendo uguali....pensavano di vederci doppio


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma nooo... probabilmente la sua amante partorirà 2 gemelli...e nessun medico li avrà visti durante l eco...
> 
> Essendo uguali....pensavano di vederci doppio


Saranno sicuramente gemelli da padri diversi


----------



## omicron (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Poi quando volete apriamo anche il capitolo fidanzata di mio figlio


ah ma allora ho ragione io, sei tu che sei geloso


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Salviamo questa bambina


Guarda che sono scelte loro eh. Soprattutto se una ha 23 anni.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta non è che così magicamente i figli crescano in maniera " sana"....
> Il vivi e lascia vivere in questo contesto non è ammesso...
> Siamo persone...non gatti


Dipende dall’età. La mia è ancora lontana ma quando avrà 23 anni di certo non la obbligherò a fare una vita che non vorrà.



Nono ha detto:


> Massi .... facciamo sti figli e lasciamo che crescano da soli .... basta che non si droghino


Non intromettersi nelle loro scelte significa farli crescere da soli?



Nono ha detto:


> Poi quando volete apriamo anche il capitolo fidanzata di mio figlio


Dicci dicci.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il male viene da se.
> E’ il bene che bisogna farlo venire.


L’importante è venire. Cit.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> L’importante è venire. Cit.


E il QI cresce sempre più.


----------



## Lostris (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende dall’età. La mia è ancora lontana ma quando avrà 23 anni di certo non la obbligherò a fare una vita che non vorrà.


E' importante che abbiate un buon rapporto, perchè se ti somiglia starete insieme a lungo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dipende dall’età. La mia è ancora lontana ma quando avrà 23 anni di certo non la obbligherò a fare una vita che non vorrà.


Ma qua nessuno sta obbligando qualcuno a fare la vita che non vuole ...vedo un padre preoccupato perché la figlia sta con un apparente coglione inetto che la spinge verso comportamenti alimentari e sociali sbagliati...
Non è imporre ... è preoccuparsi sai?
È diverso....
Io a 24 anni sono andata a convivere con un gran bastardo...i miei non volevano...ma l ho fatto...
Ma ho pagato cara la mia scelta!
Tornassi indietro eviterei di rifare lo stesso errore anche se poi è stata la sliding door che mi ha fatto scegliere la vita che ho ..
Probabilmente non avrei i miei figli se non avessi fatto quell' errore madornale...
Ma per riprendermi ho dovuto lavorare duramente su me stessa...
Ho capito di avere un carattere forte...
Di essere un grado di porre fine ad un rapporto malato....

Ma un genitore vuole sempre e solo (generalmente) il bene dei suoi figli...
Se vede che sta sbagliando... è giusto che intervenga ..
Soprattutto se si vive ancora insieme...sai..la casa famigliare non è un ostello...non puoi fare solo e semplicemente il cazz che vuoi...


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma qua nessuno sta obbligando qualcuno a fare la vita che non vuole ...vedo un padre preoccupato perché la figlia sta con un apparente coglione inetto che la spinge verso comportamenti alimentari e sociali sbagliati...
> Non è imporre ... è preoccuparsi sai?
> È diverso....
> Io a 24 anni sono andata a convivere con un gran bastardo...i miei non volevano...ma l ho fatto...
> ...


Parole al vento (per la destinataria).


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> E' importante che abbiate un buon rapporto, perchè se ti somiglia starete insieme a lungo.


Farà quello che si sentirà di fare comunque. Nei limiti ovviamente.


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma qua nessuno sta obbligando qualcuno a fare la vita che non vuole ...vedo un padre preoccupato perché la figlia sta con un apparente coglione inetto che la spinge verso comportamenti alimentari e sociali sbagliati...
> Non è imporre ... è preoccuparsi sai?
> È diverso....
> Io a 24 anni sono andata a convivere con un gran bastardo...i miei non volevano...ma l ho fatto...
> ...


Un conto è preoccuparsi, parlarne con lei e consigliarla, un altro conto è intervenire alle spalle. Tipo mandandola all’estero eccc… 
Anche i miei non erano per quale quando andai a convivere con il mio ex compagno, perché nemmeno lui piaceva quasi a nessuno. Ho provato ed infatti ho sbagliato. 
Bisogna sbagliare e sbattere la testa. Sempre nei limiti eh.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è questione di parassitismo: poi la vita, i figli, varie ed eventuali, potranno portare lei a una scelta di vita. Ma pensa che bello avere una figlia che si laurea, è sentirsi dire che, toh, non lavorerà più nell'arco di un 5/8 anni. Va bene tutto, anche ovviamente accettare una scelta della figlia che la fa felice, ma come la metteresti se a dire sta roba fosse il suo fidanzato? Peraltro non mi pare una che non abbia voglia di lavorare.  Studia, è nel frattempo lavora. Saresti felice per tua figlia vederla in prospettiva di sposare un coglione (a lei non lo si dirà ma tra noi mi pare il termine esatto) che la vuole (LUI, la vuole) tenere a casa? A studi terminati da poco, fresca di laurea?


Io ho detto un’altra cosa però.
So bene che è deludente una figlia che non applica le competenze che ha in base a un percorso di studi. Ma scegliere di non farsi fagocitare da una vita di impegni non è da parassiti. Proporlo non è svalutare le sue competenze.


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho detto un’altra cosa però.
> *So bene che è deludente una figlia che non applica le competenze che ha in base a un percorso di studi. *Ma scegliere di non farsi fagocitare da una vita di impegni non è da parassiti. Proporlo non è svalutare l’euro competenze.


Perché deludente? Magari si accorge che non è più la sua strada.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché deludente? Magari si accorge che non è più la sua strada.


Leggi tutto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un conto è preoccuparsi, parlarne con lei e consigliarla, un altro conto è intervenire alle spalle. Tipo mandandola all’estero eccc…
> Anche i miei non erano per quale quando andai a convivere con il mio ex compagno, perché nemmeno lui piaceva quasi a nessuno. Ho provato ed infatti ho sbagliato.
> Bisogna sbagliare e sbattere la testa. Sempre nei limiti eh.


Si ma finché gli errori li pagano i diretti interessati è un conto...
Se poi il peso del tuo errore ricade su altri non è più solo un tuo errore!


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma finché gli errori li pagano i diretti interessati è un conto...
> Se poi il peso del tuo errore ricade su altri non è più solo un tuo errore!


E su chi ricade nel suo caso?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E su chi ricade nel suo caso?


Sul suo non lo so...
Perché mi auguro che la figlia di @Nono sia più intelligente di te...
Sul tuo .. è ricaduto sui tuoi.... ovviamente...


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sul suo non lo so...
> Perché mi auguro che la figlia di @Nono sia più intelligente di te...
> Sul tuo .. è ricaduto sui tuoi.... ovviamente...


Ad ogni modo la sua domanda era: “Come sbarazzarsene?” Quindi proprio un “intromettersi”.


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sul suo non lo so...
> Perché mi auguro che la figlia di @Nono sia più intelligente di te...
> Sul tuo .. è ricaduto sui tuoi.... ovviamente...


Il papà lo è di sicuro. Si fa domande sul benessere della ragazza, non sulla bella figura in società o su aspetti marginali. Ma tanto secondo Etta tutti quelli che non assecondano lo fanno apposta per dispetto. 


Etta ha detto:


> Un conto è preoccuparsi, parlarne con lei e consigliarla, un altro conto è intervenire alle spalle. Tipo mandandola all’estero eccc…
> Anche i miei non erano per quale quando andai a convivere con il mio ex compagno, perché nemmeno lui piaceva quasi a nessuno. Ho provato ed infatti ho sbagliato.
> Bisogna sbagliare e sbattere la testa. Sempre nei limiti eh.


A sentire te sembra che la voglia mandare a spaccare sassi in Nuova Zelanda in mezzo ai galeotti.
Proprio non ti entra in testa che voglia farle fare esperienze in grado di aprirle nuove prospettive, vero?


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Il papà lo è di sicuro. Si fa domande sul benessere della ragazza, non sulla bella figura in società o su aspetti marginali. Ma tanto secondo Etta tutti quelli che non assecondano lo fanno apposta per dispetto.


Leggi bene la domanda iniziale che ha fatto.


----------



## perplesso (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Poi quando volete apriamo anche il capitolo fidanzata di mio figlio


ed aprilo.   tutti a te capitano?


----------



## Etta (16 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A sentire te sembra che la voglia mandare a spaccare sassi in Nuova Zelanda in mezzo ai galeotti.
> Proprio non ti entra in testa che voglia farle fare esperienze in grado di aprirle nuove prospettive, vero?


E se a lei invece non importasse nulla di tutto ciò?


----------



## Tachipirina (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Poi quando volete apriamo anche il capitolo fidanzata di mio figlio


io lo aspetto curiosa ....
ho un maschio con fidanzate/a


----------



## Nono (16 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io lo aspetto curiosa ....
> ho un maschio con fidanzate/a


Lascio un po' di suspense


----------



## Tachipirina (16 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Lascio un po' di suspense


va bene, aspetto con ansia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Lascio un po' di suspense


Anch'io lo aspetto...
Al momento mio figlio è ancora relativamente piccolo ...ma prima o poi arriverà la morosina...
Per ora posso solo dire che il fidanzatino di mia figlia mi piace parecchio!!!


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anch'io lo aspetto...
> Al momento mio figlio è ancora relativamente piccolo ...ma prima o poi arriverà la morosina...
> Per ora posso solo dire che il fidanzatino di mia figlia mi piace parecchio!!!


mia figlia ha 4 anni e mezzo, ha il fidanzatino all'asilo, ha detto che lo ha anche baciato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia figlia ha 4 anni e mezzo, ha il fidanzatino all'asilo, ha detto che lo ha anche baciato


Ma è femmina ..sono un pezzo più avanti....
Anche mia figlia aveva sempre uno che le piaceva...
Il primo con cui si è messa...conosciuto in vacanza....bellino bellino...
Lei si vedeva già sposata a 15 anni...
Per fortuna...li divideva solo la distanza ..tipo 1000 km...
Storia chiusa dopo 15 gg finite le ferie


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> va bene, aspetto con ansia


La figlia dei fiori


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma è femmina ..sono un pezzo più avanti....
> Anche mia figlia aveva sempre uno che le piaceva...
> Il primo con cui si è messa...conosciuto in vacanza....bellino bellino...
> Lei si vedeva già sposata a 15 anni...
> ...


ma poi fantastica "ma perchè stai con lui?" "Perchè è piccolino"       effettivamente lui ha un anno meno di lei ma è la metà di lei


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma poi fantastica "ma perchè stai con lui?" "Perchè è piccolino"       effettivamente lui ha un anno meno di lei ma è la metà di lei


Ha già capito tutto ..
Vuole fare da nave scuola


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ha già capito tutto ..
> Vuole fare da nave scuola


precoce


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Ho sempre trovato insopportabile chiedere ai bambini dell’asilo o elementari dei fidanzati.
Il termine fidanzato si applica a colui con cui si arreda casa.
Usarlo per i bambini mi sembra un ridicolizzare i loro sentimenti assimilandoli a quelli adulti.


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> La figlia dei fiori


ussignur, non dirai sul serio ..in che senso? 

Stavo  messa  male pure io,  quella che ha lasciato da qualche mese, quando una volta nn l'ha raggiunto  al telefono mi ha chiamata (errore mio averle dato il mio nr di telefono, ovviamente per caso)  e mi ha detto :  " quel bastardo di tuo figlio non mi risponde al telefono, mettono storie su instagram , è in giro con gli amici a fare il coglione con la  moto"
Ho capito che era giunto il momento di comportarmi da vera suocera.......  lui l'ha mollata poco dopo 
Ora frequenta una brava ragazza (sembra) E NON HA IL MIO NR ,  pare educata e non soffocante.
Sperem che duri.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> La figlia dei fiori


Una ultra settantenne?


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una ultra settantenne?


Si, di 20anni, con 70anni dentro .... alla forest gump


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ussignur, non dirai sul serio ..in che senso?
> 
> Stavo  messa  male pure io,  quella che ha lasciato da qualche mese, quando una volta nn l'ha raggiunto  al telefono mi ha chiamata (errore mio averle dato il mio nr di telefono, ovviamente per caso)  e mi ha detto :  " quel bastardo di tuo figlio non mi risponde al telefono, mettono storie su instagram , è in giro con gli amici a fare il coglione con la  moto"
> Ho capito che era giunto il momento di comportarmi da vera suocera.......  lui l'ha mollata poco dopo
> ...


Quel bastardo di tuo figlio???? Ma è fuori????


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, di 20anni, con 70anni dentro .... alla forest gump


Seriamente, cosa intendi?


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quel bastardo di tuo figlio???? Ma è fuori????


esatto...l'ho fatta fuori (prima io) poi mio figlio.....


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seriamente, cosa intendi?


Sempre trasandata ...  la libertà,  la natura, i tramonti, le canne .... intanto non fa un cazzo e vive a sbaffo......


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, di 20anni, con 70anni dentro .... alla forest gump


se lui ha i suoi 20anni dentro e fuori , la lascerà, voi fateglielo notare ridendoci su . altro non potete fare........
a me no che lei  non commetta qualche strampalata talmente evidente sulla quale ci potrete rimarcare e infierire


----------



## ivanl (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sempre trasandata ...  la libertà,  la natura, i tramonti, le canne .... intanto non fa un cazzo e vive a sbaffo......


scoperà bene, evidentemente


----------



## ivanl (17 Marzo 2022)

p.s. si dice sbafo


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> se lui ha i suoi 20anni dentro e fuori , la lascerà, voi fateglielo notare ridendoci su . altro non potete fare........
> a me no che lei  non commetta qualche strampalata talmente evidente sulla quale ci potrete rimarcare e infierire


Per me non dura, anche perché lui non è così.... anzi. Anche se sono 2 anni.
Però comunque ad un ragazzo che studia ed ha delle ambizioni... questa influenza un po lo frena


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Come sta andando la love story?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sempre trasandata ...  la libertà,  la natura, i tramonti, le canne .... intanto non fa un cazzo e vive a sbaffo......


Trasandata è una opinione rispetto a un modello.
Ma io sono rigida rispetto all’uso di sostanze.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Per me non dura, anche perché lui non è così.... anzi. Anche se sono 2 anni.
> Però comunque ad un ragazzo che studia ed ha delle ambizioni... questa influenza un po lo frena


Non è che ha bisogno di una scialla per allentare la pressione?


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sempre trasandata ...  *la libertà,  la natura, i tramonti, le canne campi motocross e birrette a go-go*.... intanto non fa un cazzo e vive a sbaffo......


mio figlio era cosi , come nel neretto con delle aggiunte che ho fatto, era in quella fase, ma non trasandato e ha sempre lavorato dal giorno dopo del 18esimo compleanno
lei era : poca voglia di studiare, di lavorare, tutta firmata, viziata maleducata e gelosa come una scimmia, adesso è sempre in giro per paese a sparlare e mostrare firme (comperate da genitori) , mi dispiace un po' per lei, ma così è andata, mio figlio adesso mi pare più sereno. 

oggi lui , tranquillo moto/macchina  (ogni tanto sicuramente cannetta con amici) non verificabile da me )
lavora tranquillo e fa le cose di un ventenne con la ragazza che studia e lavora e lei non con il fiato sul collo di lui.


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Per me non dura, anche perché lui non è così.... anzi. Anche se sono 2 anni.
> Però comunque ad un ragazzo che studia ed ha delle ambizioni... questa influenza un po lo frena


Non durerà, ma se ne accorgerà da solo ...poco ci potete fare, se qualcosa che lei fa o dice vi disturba fateglielo notare senza infierire, prima o poi se ne accorge lui.


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che ha bisogno di una scialla per allentare la pressione?


Quale pressione?

Per me avrebbe bisogno di una persona più stimolante che lo sproni ... non al cazzeggio e la ricerca di sé stesso nell'universo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quale pressione?
> 
> Per me avrebbe bisogno di una persona più stimolante che lo sproni ... non al cazzeggio e la ricerca di sé stesso nell'universo


Scusa eh.
Tu hai messo in discussione le relazioni dei tuoi figli e quindi dico cosa vedo.
Vedo due figli che hanno trovato fidanzati “pigri e nullafacenti“ ai tuoi occhi, mentre i figli non sono nullafacenti, ma anzi “impegnati negli studi“ forse non abbastanza per te. Non vedi il metro che usi?


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh.
> Tu hai messo in discussione le relazioni dei tuoi figli e quindi dico cosa vedo.
> Vedo due figli che hanno trovato fidanzati “pigri e nullafacenti“ ai tuoi occhi, mentre i figli non sono nullafacenti, ma anzi “impegnati negli studi“ forse non abbastanza per te. Non vedi il metro che usi?


Quindi?
Dove vedi la pressione?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Dove vedi la pressione?


Chi non è *stimolante* non ti piace. Vorresti che un’altra persona, il/la fidanzato/a stimolasse i tuoi figli. 
Esattamente come @Divì ha detto di aver incoraggiato gli amici del figlio a fare notare che la fidanzata era problematica.
Tu non vuoi assumere (giustamente a mio parere) un ruolo di genitore severo che impone ai figli il percorso che consideri (con tutti i diritti di genitore) il migliore per una vita soddisfacente. Però vorresti che i fidanzati stimolassero in tal senso.
Io credo che i figli sentono benissimo anche ciò che non si dice (ad esempio l’aspettativa dei genitori di diventare nonni o no) e possano scegliere un partner che assecondi o no quelle aspettative.
Spero di essermi spiegata.


----------



## Carola (17 Marzo 2022)

Io adoro il fidanzato di mia figlia e forse dovevano trovarsi più avanti ma tanto nn si decidono qeusto cose 
È dolce attento senza essere asfissiante premuroso in gamba studia fa anche lui il  maestro e poi cucina 
Ha vissuto da solo x un po' essendo un agonista e si vede e 'sveglio senza vizi pur arrivando da famiglia che avrebbe potuto viziarli invece nada !
Ora studiano nella stessa città poi chissà dopo ..

però davvero meraviglioso come primo amore


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io adoro il fidanzato di mia figlia e forse dovevano trovarsi più avanti ma tanto nn si decidono qeusto cose
> È dolce attento senza essere asfissiante premuroso in gamba studia fa anche lui il  maestro e poi cucina
> Ha vissuto da solo x un po' essendo un agonista e si vede e 'sveglio senza vizi pur arrivando da famiglia che avrebbe potuto viziarli invece nada !
> Ora studiano nella stessa città poi chissà dopo ..
> ...


Non è che ha un fratello??????


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non è che ha un fratello??????


È simile anche il fidanzato di mia figlia. Ma è figlio unico.


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È simile anche il fidanzato di mia figlia. Ma è figlio unico.


Cugini?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Cugini?


Non mi risulta.  chiederò.
Lui cucina e lava le pentole. Mia figlia trova pronto e pulito.


----------



## Divì (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non è che ha un fratello??????


Le presentiamo mio figlio .....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Le presentiamo mio figlio .....


Cucina pure lui!


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Se poi c'è in giro anche una sorella .....


----------



## Divì (17 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cucina pure lui!


E anche bene.


----------



## Divì (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se poi c'è in giro anche una sorella .....


Una cugina, va bene? la chiamiamo la Ferragni de noantri


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Una cugina, va bene? la chiamiamo la Ferragni de noantri


Presa.
Sempre meglio della roncia


----------



## Carola (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non è che ha un fratello??????


 Due !!


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Due !!


Ok. Li prendo entrambi


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Io vedo troppi luoghi comuni. Tutti che aspirano alla persona “stimolante” e “interessante”. Magari chi è stimolante per il genitore non lo è per il/la figlio/a o viceversa.


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)

Io credo che i fidanzati debbano completarci, darci qualcosa in più, spronarci a migliorarci e a fare di meglio, avere un obiettivo comune, una coppia senza obiettivi non va avanti a lungo
Il discrimine non deve essere quante cose fa, come le fa, quanto è stimolante o altro, perché alcune cose sono soggettive
Io per esempio considero il compagno di una mia amica un emerito imbecille ma lei ci sta da una vita e hanno anche una figlia, evidentemente ha qualcosa che a lei piace
Così come mio cognato, io non me lo sarei preso neanche fritto, mia sorella ha fatto carte false, ha litigato con tutti, stanno insieme da 24 anni, sposati e un figlio 
Lo stesso mia cognata, io non la vorrei come compagna se fossi un uomo, ha anche litigato con  i parenti del suo ex prima e del marito poi, ha litigato con le sue amiche e anche coi colleghi, eppure il marito ha fatto di tutto per “strapparla” all’altro
Non possiamo stabilire noi con i nostri standard quello che va bene per gli altri


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io vedo troppi luoghi comuni. Tutti che aspirano alla persona “stimolante” e “interessante”. Magari chi è stimolante per il genitore non lo è per il/la figlio/a o viceversa.


ne riparliamo quando la tua è cresciuta....... da genitore vorresti.........ma poi ovvio che la scelta è sua.
Devi provare , ce lo dirai poi .....


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io credo che i fidanzati debbano completarci, darci qualcosa in più, spronarci a migliorarci e a fare di meglio, avere un obiettivo comune, una coppia senza obiettivi non va avanti a lungo
> Il discrimine non deve essere quante cose fa, come le fa, quanto è stimolante o altro, perché alcune cose sono soggettive
> Io per esempio considero il compagno di una mia amica un emerito imbecille ma lei ci sta da una vita e hanno anche una figlia, evidentemente ha qualcosa che a lei piace
> Così come mio cognato, io non me lo sarei preso neanche fritto, mia sorella ha fatto carte false, ha litigato con tutti, stanno insieme da 24 anni, sposati e un figlio
> ...


Sì, quello che intendevo più o meno io. 
Io pure vedo coppie dove mi chiedo: “Ma come fa lei/lui a starci insieme?” Se ci stanno significa che qualcosa ci hanno trovato. ( salvo coppie di apparenza ). 
Solo noi stessi possiamo stabilire cosa sia meglio per noi.


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ne riparliamo quando la tua è cresciuta....... da genitore vorresti.........ma poi ovvio che la scelta è sua.
> Devi provare , ce lo dirai poi .....


Quello che sarà sarà. Che sposerà un medico, che sposerà un operaio, che sposerà una donna, o che non sposerà mai nessuno. Solo lei lo deciderà. Poi vabbè, io ho una mentalità forse troppo aperta, e non voglio per forza le famiglie “tradizionali”.


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quello che sarà sarà. Che sposerà un medico, che sposerà un operaio, che sposerà una donna, o che non sposerà mai nessuno. Solo lei lo deciderà. Poi vabbè, io ho una mentalità forse troppo aperta, e non voglio per forza le famiglie “tradizionali”.


Io non parlo di  medici , operai, pallavolisti, architetti.... parlo di qualcuno che a te a pelle non và, che senti che non è per lei....
la famiglia tradizionale che cosa c'entra
va beh dai sei anarchica


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io non parlo di  medici , operai, pallavolisti, architetti.... parlo di qualcuno che a te a pelle non và, che senti che non è per lei....
> la famiglia tradizionale che cosa c'entra
> va beh dai sei anarchica


Erano solo degli esempi, sicchè spesso c’è questo luogo comune, di gente che si vanta che le figlie hanno spostato uomini con grandi cariche.

Ho citato la famiglia tradizionale perché io su questo lascio totale libertà. Anche lì ci sono troppi luoghi comuni. Come ad esempio donne che fanno figli con uomini diversi. Aiuto scandalo. Io invece lascerò piena scelta.


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io non parlo di  medici , operai, pallavolisti, architetti.... parlo di qualcuno che a te a pelle non và, che senti che non è per lei....
> la famiglia tradizionale che cosa c'entra
> va beh dai sei anarchica


I miei non hanno mai sopportato mio cognato, sempre stati ostili, adesso dopo 24 anni ti dicono che su certe cose è peggio mia sorella


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Erano solo degli esempi, sicchè spesso c’è questo luogo comune, di gente che si vanta che le figlie hanno spostato uomini con grandi cariche.
> 
> Ho citato la famiglia tradizionale perché io su questo lascio totale libertà. Anche lì ci sono troppi luoghi comuni. Come ad esempio donne che fanno figli con uomini diversi. Aiuto scandalo. Io invece lascerò piena scelta.


Ripeto, quando passeranno gli anni per te e per lei, sicuramente farà come meglio crede, ma qualche speranza di "tranquillità" e "sicurezza"  l'avvertirai anche tu nei sui confronti, in fondo in fondo.........


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I miei non hanno mai sopportato mio cognato, sempre stati ostili, adesso dopo 24 anni ti dicono che su certe cose è peggio mia sorella


beh ma infatti poi accetti tutto con il tempo, non puoi mica stare addosso per l'eternità....
Tua sorella, ti somiglia o è l'opposto?


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> beh ma infatti poi accetti tutto con il tempo, non puoi mica stare addosso per l'eternità....
> Tua sorella, ti somiglia o è l'opposto?


Mia sorella si è messa con lui a 19 anni, lui ne aveva 32, era qualcosa che i miei non tolleravano, anche perché per star dietro a lui mia sorella ha lasciato l’università, ha lasciato un gruppo folkloristico della zona che le aveva permesso di girare il mondo, secondo loro lui la limitava
E invece è lei che alla fine ha sempre preso le decisioni 
Non ci somigliamo tantissimo io e mia sorella, io sono sempre stata più pragmatica di lei anche da piccole, ho ottenuto più cose di lei perché, ad esempio, sapevo quando fosse il momento di tacere


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Nessuno mette in dubbio che i figli devono essere liberi di fare le proprie scelte, ma i genitori sono altrettanto liberi di dissentire se lo ritengono. E in questo caso dissento. E guarda caso non siamo i soli ....


----------



## omicron (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio che i figli devono essere liberi di fare le proprie scelte, ma i genitori sono altrettanto liberi di dissentire se lo ritengono. E in questo caso dissento. E guarda caso non siamo i soli ....


Si ma come ti ho detto, dipende da loro non da te


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma come ti ho detto, dipende da loro non da te


Infatti .... dipendesse da me era già sparito


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Infatti .... dipendesse da me era già sparito


Nessuna riflessione sul perché non ti piacciono?


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuna riflessione sul perché non ti piacciono?


Uno precedente per esempio era un mio giocatore e mi piaceva tantissimo 
E quella prima di mio figlio era adorabile


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ripeto, quando passeranno gli anni per te e per lei, sicuramente farà come meglio crede, ma qualche speranza di "tranquillità" e "sicurezza"  l'avvertirai anche tu nei sui confronti, in fondo in fondo.........


Sì ma la tranquillità non e’ la stessa per tutti. Ognuno ha i propri canoni.


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio che i figli devono essere liberi di fare le proprie scelte, ma i genitori sono altrettanto liberi di dissentire se lo ritengono. E in questo caso dissento. E guarda caso non siamo i soli ....


Dissentire ma senza agire alle spalle.


----------



## Koala (17 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Un conto è preoccuparsi, parlarne con lei e consigliarla, un altro conto è intervenire alle spalle. Tipo mandandola all’estero eccc…
> Anche i miei non erano per quale quando andai a convivere con il mio ex compagno, perché nemmeno lui piaceva quasi a nessuno. Ho provato ed infatti ho sbagliato.
> Bisogna sbagliare e sbattere la testa. *Sempre nei limiti eh.*





Etta ha detto:


> Farà quello che si sentirà di fare comunque. *Nei limiti ovviamente.*


Di che limiti parli? chi li stabilisce? È un conto che il ragazzo in questione è un nullafacente innocuo e un altro, come nel caso di nono, è una specie di manipolatore… quindi se spedire la figlia all’estero, per nono, è un modo per allontanarla subdolamente da lui fa benissimo!


----------



## Koala (17 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia figlia ha 4 anni e mezzo, ha il fidanzatino all'asilo, ha detto che lo ha anche baciato


Mamma mia al sol pensiero che tra poco possa capitare a me… anche se una di queste sere di punto in bianco mi fa “Mà, io con i maschi da sola non voglio uscirci, non so ne che fare ne che dire”… la mia mente ballava sulle note di maracaibo…


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Di che limiti parli? chi li stabilisce? È un conto che il ragazzo in questione è un nullafacente innocuo e un altro, come nel caso di nono, è una specie di manipolatore… quindi se spedire la figlia all’estero, per nono, è un modo per allontanarla subdolamente da lui fa benissimo!


Sai Koala, oltre l'occasione di una esperienza all'estero,  vorrei solo darle l'opportunità di frequentare persone diverse, ambienti diversi. Di poter fare una scelta con consapevolezza. 
Poi, decidesse che le piace quel genere, e vabbe, basta sia felice. Non mi sembra un tremare alle spalle.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Uno precedente per esempio era un mio giocatore e mi piaceva tantissimo
> E quella prima di mio figlio era adorabile


Appunto. 
Significa che rappresentano una parte potenzialmente sgradita dei figli. Io visto la mancanza di impegno.


----------



## Koala (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sai Koala, oltre l'occasione di una esperienza all'estero,  vorrei solo darle l'opportunità di frequentare persone diverse, ambienti diversi. Di poter fare una scelta con consapevolezza.
> Poi, decidesse che le piace quel genere, e vabbe, basta sia felice. Non mi sembra un tremare alle spalle.


Ma anche se volessi prendere tu le redini in mano della sua vita non ci troverei nulla di male… la tua esperienza deve essere da monito per la vita dei tuoi figli… col senno di poi, posso dirti che mi sarei evitata una marea di sofferenze se avessi ascoltato i miei genitori… i miei non sono mai stati persone di polso, ci hanno sempre lasciato tutta la libertà del mondo, tutta la libertà di sbagliare e pentircene… ad oggi posso dire che forse qualche no in più non ci avrebbe fatto male… (no su alcune situazioni non su cose materiali di cui parlavamo nell’altro 3d)


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Significa che rappresentano una parte potenzialmente sgradita dei figli. Io visto la mancanza di impegno.


Seree vabbè


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mamma mia al sol pensiero che tra poco possa capitare a me… anche se una di queste sere di punto in bianco mi fa “Mà, io con i maschi da sola non voglio uscirci, non so ne che fare ne che dire”… la mia mente ballava sulle note di maracaibo…


Fino a una certa età anch’io dicevo che mio figlio pensava che le femmine erano inutili perché non giocavano a calcio. 
Poi ha cambiato idea.


----------



## Koala (17 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fino a una certa età anch’io dicevo che mio figlio pensava che le femmine erano inutili perché non giocavano a calcio.
> Poi ha cambiato idea.


Quanto tempo ho ancora? Devo affrontare il discorso serio con lei


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma anche se volessi prendere tu le redini in mano della sua vita non ci troverei nulla di male… la tua esperienza deve essere da monito per la vita dei tuoi figli… col senno di poi, posso dirti che mi sarei evitata una marea di sofferenze se avessi ascoltato i miei genitori… i miei non sono mai stati persone di polso, ci hanno sempre lasciato tutta la libertà del mondo, tutta la libertà di sbagliare e pentircene… ad oggi posso dire che forse qualche no in più non ci avrebbe fatto male… (no su alcune situazioni non su cose materiali di cui parlavamo nell’altro 3d)


Ma anche gli oggetti, le spese, il modo di trascorrere il tempo libero fanno parte di un quadro di scelte educative.
Dico sempre che, quando è scoppiata la pandemia, mi sono resa conto di usare in automatico la maggior parte delle precauzioni consigliate. Me le aveva insegnate mia madre che aveva avuto un fratello con la tubercolosi.
Voglio dire che ci sono buone abitudini che funzionano per situazioni diverse. Le acquisizioni si trasferiscono.
Se da bambino imparo che posso andare in un negozio di giocattoli, apprezzarli e aspettare una festa per averne solo uno, sarò diverso anche in altre scelte da chi ha ottenuto un giocattolino ogni giorno, stufandosene poche ore. Certamente chi non ne avrà mai avuto nessuno, avrà un atteggiamento ancora diverso.
Ancora più importante è la stabilità dell’accudimento da parte dei genitori nei primi mesi e anni di vita.
E sì, hai ragione, i no servono tantissimo per dare una direzione a chi, per mancanza di esperienza, non ha idea né di dove andare, né che strada fare.


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Di che limiti parli? chi li stabilisce? È un conto che il ragazzo in questione è un nullafacente innocuo e un altro, come nel caso di nono, è una specie di manipolatore… quindi se spedire la figlia all’estero, per nono, è un modo per allontanarla subdolamente da lui fa benissimo!


Non può spedirla perché lo decide lui. 
È maggiorenne. Deciderà lei cosa sia meglio fare. Comunque i limiti che intendo il sono situazioni ben più gravi. Tipo se il ragazzo in questione è un tipo poco raccomandabile: se si droga, se è alcoolizzato, se spaccia o va a rubare. Allora in quel caso forse è giusto intervenire. Non mi pare però sia il caso del “genero” di Nono.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Quanto tempo ho ancora? Devo affrontare il discorso serio con lei


Temo sia pochissimo , se ho memorizzato correttamente la sua età.


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Mamma mia al sol pensiero che tra poco possa capitare a me… anche se una di queste sere di punto in bianco mi fa “Mà, io con i maschi da sola non voglio uscirci, non so ne che fare ne che dire”… la mia mente ballava sulle note di maracaibo…


Ma perché siete preoccupate? Prima o poi tutte dovranno fare certe esperienze.


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sai Koala, oltre l'occasione di una esperienza all'estero,  *vorrei solo darle l'opportunità di frequentare persone diverse, ambienti diversi. Di poter fare una scelta con consapevolezza.*
> Poi, decidesse che le piace quel genere, e vabbe, basta sia felice. Non mi sembra un tremare alle spalle.


Potresti proporglielo ma non imporglielo. Già il fatto che dici “spedisco mia figlia all’estero” sembra che tu abbia già deciso. Tu proponiglielo e poi vedrà lei cosa fare.


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non può spedirla perché lo decide lui.
> È maggiorenne. Deciderà lei cosa sia meglio fare. Comunque i limiti che intendo il sono situazioni ben più gravi. Tipo se il ragazzo in questione è un tipo poco raccomandabile: se si droga, se è alcoolizzato, se spaccia o va a rubare. Allora in quel caso forse è giusto intervenire. Non mi pare però sia il caso del “genero” di Nono.


Ma chi è che la spedisce? Io le ho fatto solo la proposta .... libera di coglierla 
Non mettermi parole in bocca


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> *Ma anche se volessi prendere tu le redini in mano della sua vita non ci troverei nulla di male…* la tua esperienza deve essere da monito per la vita dei tuoi figli… col senno di poi, posso dirti che mi sarei evitata una marea di sofferenze se avessi ascoltato i miei genitori… i miei non sono mai stati persone di polso, ci hanno sempre lasciato tutta la libertà del mondo, tutta la libertà di sbagliare e pentircene… ad oggi posso dire che forse qualche no in più non ci avrebbe fatto male… (no su alcune situazioni non su cose materiali di cui parlavamo nell’altro 3d)


Sul grassetto non sono per niente d’accordo. Ha 23 anni santa polenta. Mica 15. A 23 anni sa benissimo prendere in mano da sola le redini della sua vita. Non può decidere lui.


----------



## Nono (17 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Potresti proporglielo ma non imporglielo. Già il fatto che dici “spedisco mia figlia all’estero” sembra che tu abbia già deciso. Tu proponiglielo e poi vedrà lei cosa fare.


Ancora????


----------



## Koala (17 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sul grassetto non sono per niente d’accordo. Ha 23 anni santa polenta. Mica 15. A 23 anni sa benissimo prendere in mano da sola le redini della sua vita. Non può decidere lui.


Ne sei proprio sicura? 23 anni?


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma chi è che la spedisce? Io le ho fatto solo la proposta .... libera di coglierla
> Non mettermi parole in bocca


Io avevo capito che volessi mandarcela tu.


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ne sei proprio sicura? 23 anni?


Perché scusa a 23 anni una è interdetta? Ci sono ragazze che a 23 anni già sono sposate o hanno figli.


----------



## Koala (17 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché scusa a 23 anni una è interdetta? Ci sono ragazze che a 23 anni già sono sposate o hanno figli.


E questa cosa è necessariamente segno di maturità?


----------



## Etta (17 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> E questa cosa è necessariamente segno di maturità?


Nemmeno andare all’estero lo è. Però se una si sposa a 23 anni, significa che sa quello che vuole, ma che ha preso in mano le redini della propria vita. Non sappiamo la figlia di Nono che cosa voglia fare ora. Magari non le frega una beata mazza di andare all’estero perché ha altri piani.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sul grassetto non sono per niente d’accordo. Ha 23 anni santa polenta. Mica 15. A 23 anni sa benissimo prendere in mano da sola le redini della sua vita. Non può decidere lui.


Tu non lo fai a 35 …


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu non lo fai a 35 …


Io mi ero trattenuta.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi ero trattenuta.


Io non sono buona come te


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ne sei proprio sicura? 23 anni?


diciamo che se a 23 anni non sei un po' matura è anche colpa di come sei stata educata


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> diciamo che se a 23 anni non sei un po' matura è anche colpa di come sei stata educata


Però qui la ipotetica immaturità è per la scelta di un fidanzato sgradito ai genitori.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però qui la ipotetica immaturità è per la scelta di un fidanzato sgradito ai genitori.


sì io facevo un discorso in generale, perchè se questi figli sono sempre immaturi qualche colpa da qualche parte c'è
nel caso specifico non sappiamo se effettivamente le cose stiano davvero come dice nono o se sia la sua percezione da babbo


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però qui la ipotetica immaturità è per la scelta di un fidanzato sgradito ai genitori.


La scelta di un fidanzato presunto sbagliato non è questione d'immaturità. A qualsiasi età si fanno scelte sbagliate.

Poi a me non piace, ma non me lo devo sposare io. Che faccia le sue scelte, io cerco solo di farle notare cosa per noi non va.


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì io facevo un discorso in generale, perchè se questi figli sono sempre immaturi qualche colpa da qualche parte c'è
> nel caso specifico non sappiamo se effettivamente le cose stiano davvero come dice nono o se sia la sua percezione da babbo


Insomma, la ragazza si sta laureando, lavora di giorno in stage in uno studio aggratis, lavora qualche sera in un locale, trova il tempo per studiare ... non è proprio una disadattata  viziata figlia di papà .....


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Insomma, la ragazza si sta laureando, lavora di giorno in stage in uno studio aggratis, lavora qualche sera in un locale, trova il tempo per studiare ... non è proprio una disadattata  viziata figlia di papà .....


però potrebbe aver paura di restare sola, quindi accettata in toto questo fidanzato perchè in qualche modo le avete insegnato così. Cosa dici?


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Insomma, la ragazza si sta laureando, lavora di giorno in stage in uno studio aggratis, lavora qualche sera in un locale, trova il tempo per studiare ... non è proprio una disadattata  viziata figlia di papà .....


qui si stava parlando di immaturità data dall'età, stavo appunto dicendo che a 23 anni non si è immaturi per forza e se lo si è la colpa è da ricercarsi anche nell'educazione ricevuta


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però potrebbe aver paura di restare sola, quindi accettata in toto questo fidanzato perchè in qualche modo le avete insegnato così. Cosa dici?


aver paura di restare soli a 23 anni non si può sentire però


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> La scelta di un fidanzato presunto sbagliato non è questione d'immaturità. A qualsiasi età si fanno scelte sbagliate.
> 
> Poi a me non piace, ma non me lo devo sposare io. Che faccia le sue scelte, io cerco solo di farle notare cosa per noi non va.


Altri hanno parlato di maturità/immaturità relativamente alla possibilità, di cui tu hai parlato, di *mandarla* all’estero.
Personalmente io ritengo che un lungo soggiorno all’estero possa portare a una relazione in quel Paese e, di conseguenza, a una scelta fuori dal controllo dei genitori. Per cui non mi sembra la scelta adeguata allo scopo  .
A qualsiasi età un viaggio pagato è gradito. Non è spedire come un pacco. 
Io credo che a qualsiasi età l’opinione dei genitori sia importante. Anche impuntarsi per contrastarla e darle importanza.
Ma non vedo come potrebbe essere diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Insomma, la ragazza si sta laureando, lavora di giorno in stage in uno studio aggratis, lavora qualche sera in un locale, trova il tempo per studiare ... non è proprio una disadattata  viziata figlia di papà .....


Quindi un fidanzato che la fa “riposare” può essere più gradito, in questa fase, di uno attivissimo che la potrebbe trascinare a fare serate, sport e gite.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però potrebbe aver paura di restare sola, quindi accettata in toto questo fidanzato perchè in qualche modo le avete insegnato così. Cosa dici?





omicron ha detto:


> qui si stava parlando di immaturità data dall'età, stavo appunto dicendo che a 23 anni non si è immaturi per forza e se lo si è la colpa è da ricercarsi anche nell'educazione ricevuta
> 
> aver paura di restare soli a 23 anni non si può sentire però


Ci sono ragazze che non sono mai state sole dai 14 anni in poi.
Probabilmente hanno un problema.


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però potrebbe aver paura di restare sola, quindi accettata in toto questo fidanzato perchè in qualche modo le avete insegnato così. Cosa dici?


Non mi sembra di averle insegnato tali valori ... può essere, per carità. Sicuramente lei è una persona che si affeziona e il distacco non è per lei. I precedenti fidanzati li ha lasciati perché l'avevano delusa


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì io facevo un discorso in generale, perchè se questi figli sono sempre immaturi *qualche colpa da qualche parte c'è*


Perché?
Un individuo adulto non può avere autodeterminazione (e fare cazzate)?
Deve per forza deresponsabilizzarsi distribuendo colpe qua e là?


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono ragazze che non sono mai state sole dai 14 anni in poi.
> Probabilmente hanno un problema.


concordo, saper stare da soli è importante


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altri hanno parlato di maturità/immaturità relativamente alla possibilità, di cui tu hai parlato, di *mandarla* all’estero.
> Personalmente io ritengo che un lungo soggiorno all’estero possa portare a una relazione in quel Paese e, di conseguenza, a una scelta fuori dal controllo dei genitori. Per cui non mi sembra la scelta adeguata allo scopo  .
> A qualsiasi età un viaggio pagato è gradito. Non è spedire come un pacco.
> Io credo che a qualsiasi età l’opinione dei genitori sia importante. Anche impuntarsi per contrastarla e darle importanza.
> Ma non vedo come potrebbe essere diversamente.


Un momento... non è mica un viaggio pagato. Ci va per lavorare ....


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?


perché quando i genitori rendono la vita facile ai figli non gli fanno un favore, gli insegnano solo a non saper fare mai niente e ad essere figli a vita, le difficoltà, le musate, le delusioni, fanno bene e aiutano a crescere


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perché quando i genitori rendono la vita facile ai figli non gli fanno un favore, gli insegnano solo a non saper fare mai niente e ad essere figli a vita, le difficoltà, le musate, le delusioni, fanno bene e aiutano a crescere


Dipende.
Cosa vuol dire rendere difficile la vita ai figli?
Si passa anche da non farli uscire fino ai 18 anni al prenderli a sberle se escono con dei ragazzi (nel caso delle ragazze).
Casi che conosco.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Un momento... non è mica un viaggio pagato. Ci va per lavorare ....


Allora ancora meno sarebbe “spedita”.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Cosa vuol dire rendere difficile la vita ai figli?
> Si passa anche da non farli uscire fino ai 18 anni al prenderli a sberle se escono con dei ragazzi (nel caso delle ragazze).
> Casi che conosco.


io ho scritto rendere la vita facile ai figli, non difficile, significa non insegnare loro nulla, non fargli prendere mai la responsabilità di quello che fanno, coprirli e spalleggiarli ad esempio a scuola prendendo sempre le difese dei ragazzi contro gli insegnanti, ti faccio un esempio: mio marito ha un collega di 38 anni, vive coi suoi, lo stipendio lo gestiscono i suoi, gli danno un tot al mese e lui fa sempre l'adolescente, quando i suoi non ci saranno più o non potranno più seguirlo, questo qui non saprà neanche comprarsi un paio di mutande o da mangiare, quando ha avuto problemi al lavoro sono stati i genitori ad andare in azienda a difenderlo, e il ragazzo è normale eh... ma ti sembra che questi genitori facciano il bene del figlio?


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho scritto rendere la vita facile ai figli, non difficile, significa non insegnare loro nulla, non fargli prendere mai la responsabilità di quello che fanno, coprirli e spalleggiarli ad esempio a scuola prendendo sempre le difese dei ragazzi contro gli insegnanti, ti faccio un esempio: mio marito ha un collega di 38 anni, vive coi suoi, lo stipendio lo gestiscono i suoi, gli danno un tot al mese e lui fa sempre l'adolescente, quando i suoi non ci saranno più o non potranno più seguirlo, questo qui non saprà neanche comprarsi un paio di mutande o da mangiare, quando ha avuto problemi al lavoro sono stati i genitori ad andare in azienda a difenderlo, e il ragazzo è normale eh... ma ti sembra che questi genitori facciano il bene del figlio?


No, ma a te sembra normale che un ragazzo di 38 anni si comporti così?
Direi che il problema ce l'ha il ragazzo, in primis.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma a te sembra normale che un ragazzo di 38 anni si comporti così?
> Direi che il problema ce l'ha il ragazzo, in primis.


il ragazzo è come ce ne sono tanti, ogni volta che aveva una ragazza i suoi si mettevano di traverso e li facevano lasciare, lui di suo è un gran vagabondo e un eterno bambino ma i suoi non hanno mai fatto niente per responsabilizzarlo. e lui si adagia


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il ragazzo è come ce ne sono tanti, ogni volta che aveva una ragazza i suoi si mettevano di traverso e li facevano lasciare, lui di suo è un gran vagabondo e un eterno bambino ma i suoi non hanno mai fatto niente per responsabilizzarlo. e lui si adagia


Ripeto: il problema è dovuto al fatto che lui si adagi e che accetti che i genitori interferiscano nelle sue relazioni amorose.
Cosa faresti tu con un figlio così?


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ripeto: il problema è dovuto al fatto che lui si adagi e che accetti che i genitori interferiscano nelle sue relazioni amorose.
> Cosa faresti tu con un figlio così?


io non ci sarei arrivata ad avere un'ameba del genere di 38 anni, mia figlia ha 4 anni e mezzo e già sto lavorando per farla, prima di tutto, pensare con la sua testa, poi per farle capire che se fa qualcosa di sbagliato ci sono delle conseguenze, poi ovviamente sarà tutto in divenire, lui è sempre stato coccolato, spalleggiato, giustificato


----------



## Lostris (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma a te sembra normale che un ragazzo di 38 anni si comporti così?
> Direi che il problema ce l'ha il ragazzo, in primis.


38 anni. Chiamalo ragazzo...


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non ci sarei arrivata ad avere un'ameba del genere di 38 anni, mia figlia ha 4 anni e mezzo e già sto lavorando per farla, prima di tutto, pensare con la sua testa, poi per farle capire che se fa qualcosa di sbagliato ci sono delle conseguenze, poi ovviamente sarà tutto in divenire, lui è sempre stato coccolato, spalleggiato, giustificato


Quindi non hai esperienza diretta di figli adulti?
Presumibilmente tu cosa faresti al posto di quei genitori?


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> 38 anni. Chiamalo ragazzo...


Eh, lo so, oltre i 40 ormai... bisogna anche tagliarsi i capelli (cit.).
Comunque di "omini" così ce ne sono parecchi.
Il mio vicino di casa, per dire.
Non lavora neppure.
Però ha un disturbo, sicuramente, perché non ha amici, non parla, non esce di casa.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi non hai esperienza diretta di figli adulti?
> Presumibilmente tu cosa faresti al posto di quei genitori?


no ho 40 anni io, non ho esperienza diretta, anche i figli di amici e parenti al massimo hanno 17 anni
ripeto che adesso a 38 anni è difficile recuperare, ovviamente non impossibile, ma sarebbe meglio non arrivarci proprio a certi punti, non credi?


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no ho 40 anni io, non ho esperienza diretta, anche i figli di amici e parenti al massimo hanno 17 anni
> ripeto che adesso a 38 anni è difficile recuperare, ovviamente non impossibile, ma sarebbe meglio non arrivarci proprio a certi punti, non credi?


Sì, ma come?


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, lo so, oltre i 40 ormai... bisogna anche tagliarsi i capelli (cit.).
> Comunque di "omini" così ce ne sono parecchi.
> Il mio vicino di casa, per dire.
> Non lavora neppure.
> Però ha un disturbo, sicuramente, perché non ha amici, non parla, non esce di casa.


 no no lui lavora, ha amici, esce spesso, ma come un ragazzino non come un uomo adulto


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma come?


facendogli prendere la responsabilità delle sue azioni, ad esempio, i soldi. ti tieni il tuo stipendio, lo finisci subito? cazzi tuoi, vai a piedi se non puoi mettere benzina


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no lui lavora, ha amici, esce spesso, ma come un ragazzino non come un uomo adulto


Io credo che un individuo "normale" senta il bisogno di avere i propri spazi a un certo punto della vita.
Ben prima dei 38 anni, di solito.


----------



## Lostris (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, lo so, oltre i 40 ormai... bisogna anche tagliarsi i capelli.


Pirlotto


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che un individuo "normale" senta il bisogno di avere i propri spazi a un certo punto della vita.
> Ben prima dei 38 anni, di solito.


quindi tu sei convinto che questo qui non sia normale? neanche lo conosci?


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu non lo fai a 35 …


Io sono sempre stata insieme a chi voglio. Basti vedere l’ultimo anno soprattutto.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> La scelta di un fidanzato presunto sbagliato non è questione d'immaturità. A qualsiasi età si fanno scelte sbagliate.
> 
> *Poi a me non piace, ma non me lo devo sposare io. Che faccia le sue scelte, io cerco solo di farle notare cosa per noi non va.*


Ok, così sì, ma dalla domanda iniziale del 3d sembravano tutt’altre intenzioni.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi tu sei convinto che questo qui non sia normale? neanche lo conosci?


Normale è qualcosa che è usuale, abituale (vocabolario).
Di solito i ragazzi hanno voglia di avere i propri spazi già da adolescenti.
A 38 anni cosa fai? Porti le donne in casa con i tuoi?
E' sicuramente non usuale come comportamento.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> aver paura di restare soli a 23 anni non si può sentire però


Concordo.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Normale è qualcosa che è usuale, abituale (vocabolario).
> Di solito i ragazzi hanno voglia di avere i propri spazi già da adolescenti.
> A 38 anni cosa fai? Porti le donne in casa con i tuoi?


cosa fa con le donne questo non lo so, mica è amico mio, lavora con mio marito. so che per un periodo era anche andato a convivere, poi lei l'ha spedito perchè è un idiota, ma da qui ad avere problemi cognitivi (come suggerisci tu), ce ne corre


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di averle insegnato tali valori ... può essere, per carità. Sicuramente lei è una persona che si affeziona e il distacco non è per lei. *I precedenti fidanzati li ha lasciati perché l'avevano delusa*


Probabilmente l’attuale no.


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Probabilmente l’attuale no.


È  furbo ...


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cosa fa con le donne questo non lo so, mica è amico mio, lavora con mio marito. so che per un periodo era anche andato a convivere, poi lei l'ha spedito perchè è un idiota, ma da qui ad avere problemi cognitivi (come suggerisci tu), ce ne corre


Ripeto: non ho detto che ha problemi cognitivi, ma che non è usuale desiderare di restare in casa oltre una certa età, perché mediamente la stragrande maggioranza dei ragazzi sogna di avere propri spazi ( a 18 anni almeno la macchina...).
Molto probabilmente è come hai detto tu: un idiota.
Ma questo lo è indipendentemente dai genitori.


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ok, così sì, ma dalla domanda iniziale del 3d sembravano tutt’altre intenzioni.


Si vabbè..... se scrivevo come farlo fuori mi avresti accusato di omicidio?


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ripeto: non ho detto che ha problemi cognitivi, ma che non è usuale desiderare di restare in casa oltre una certa età, perché mediamente la stragrande maggioranza dei ragazzi sogna di avere propri spazi ( a 18 anni almeno la macchina...).
> Molto probabilmente è come hai detto tu: un idiota.
> Ma questo lo è indipendentemente dai genitori.


i genitori non lo aiutano di certo


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Normale è qualcosa che è usuale, abituale (vocabolario).
> Di solito i ragazzi hanno voglia di avere i propri spazi già da adolescenti.
> A 38 anni cosa fai? Porti le donne in casa con i tuoi?
> E' sicuramente non usuale come comportamento.


Quando avevo 21 anni, e stavo con quel mio collega di Matematica che ne aveva 37, lui viveva ancora a casa con sua mamma e i due fratelli. Le sorelle invece erano già fuori casa da un po’.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> È  furbo ...


Beh ma lo valuterà lei stessa.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quando avevo 21 anni, e stavo con quel mio collega di Matematica che ne aveva 37, lui viveva ancora a casa con sua mamma e i due fratelli. Le sorelle invece erano già fuori casa da un po’.


io conosco una prof lombarda di 51 anni che vive coi suoi, il fratello e la sorella sono fuori di casa da un po', lei no


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si vabbè..... se scrivevo come farlo fuori mi avresti accusato di omicidio?


No, certo, però da come avevi impostato la domanda sembrava volessi “tramare” alle loro spalle per farli lasciare apposta. Come in quei film di Boldi e De Sica.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No, certo, però da come avevi impostato la domanda sembrava volessi “tramare” alle loro spalle per farli lasciare apposta. Come in quei film di Boldi e De Sica.


tipo beautiful


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io conosco una prof lombarda di 51 anni che vive coi suoi, il fratello e la sorella sono fuori di casa da un po', lei no


Anche una mia amica di 51 anni ( 52 quest’anno ) vive con i suoi. Eppure ha un lavoro fisso da oltre 20 anni. Boh.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tipo beautiful


Ecco esatto. Quinn della situazione praticamente.


----------



## Lostris (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stata insieme a chi voglio. Basti vedere l’ultimo anno soprattutto.


Praticamente per te il "prendere in mano le redini della propria vita" è stare insieme a chi vuoi.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Ok, ma come le giustificate tutte queste persone che a un certa età vivono con i genitori?
Problemi economici?
Salute dei genitori?
Altro?


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma come le giustificate tutte queste persone che a un certa età vivono con i genitori?
> Problemi economici?
> Salute dei genitori?
> Altro?


vagabondi


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qui si stava parlando di immaturità data dall'età, stavo appunto dicendo che a 23 anni non si è immaturi per forza e se lo si è la colpa è da ricercarsi anche nell'educazione ricevuta
> 
> aver paura di restare soli a 23 anni non si può sentire però


lo devi sentire, ci sono ragazze che non sanno stare senza fidanzato,proprio per paura di non trovarne un altro


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono ragazze che non sono mai state sole dai 14 anni in poi.
> Probabilmente hanno un problema.


esatto un'amica di mia figlia è così


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di averle insegnato tali valori ... può essere, per carità. Sicuramente lei è una persona che si affeziona e il distacco non è per lei. I precedenti fidanzati li ha lasciati perché l'avevano delusa


e questo non la sta deludendo?


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo devi sentire, ci sono ragazze che non sanno stare senza fidanzato,proprio per paura di non trovarne un altro


ma si sta così bene da soli...


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma si sta così bene da soli...


non è per tutti così


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Praticamente per te il "prendere in mano le redini della propria vita" è stare insieme a chi vuoi.


Si parlava di fidanzati no? Poi il discorso si era spostato sul resto ma il fulcro era quello.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma come le giustificate tutte queste persone che a un certa età vivono con i genitori?
> Problemi economici?
> Salute dei genitori?
> Altro?


Pigrizia.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che un individuo "normale" senta il bisogno di avere i propri spazi a un certo punto della vita.
> Ben prima dei 38 anni, di solito.


Concordo.
Uno normale si scoccia.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma come le giustificate tutte queste persone che a un certa età vivono con i genitori?
> Problemi economici?
> Salute dei genitori?
> Altro?


_Senzacojoni_.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e questo non la sta deludendo?


Se ci sta da tre anni evidentemente no.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Uno normale si scoccia.


e i genitori normali non si scocciano?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stata insieme a chi voglio. Basti vedere l’ultimo anno soprattutto.


Appunto sei l’esempio che i genitori qualcosa dovrebbero fare e dire 
Nel tuo caso qualche calcio nel culo in più avrebbe aiutato


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se ci sta da tre anni evidentemente no.


non è detto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma come le giustificate tutte queste persone che a un certa età vivono con i genitori?
> Problemi economici?
> Salute dei genitori?
> Altro?


Io ne ho conosciuto un paio.
Problemi di salute dei genitori.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto sei l’esempio che i genitori qualcosa dovrebbero fare e dire
> Nel tuo caso qualche calcio nel culo in più avrebbe aiutato


Calcio o non calcio una/o frequenta chi vuole. Nessuno ha il diritto di intromettersi in relazioni altrui. Posso capire se una fosse minorenne allora sì.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è detto


Dal suo racconto non emergono problemi di coppia. Poi magari l’ha omesso lui non so.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché lei si affeziona. È una confort zone anche se non è felice


Invitala sul forum. Qua è pieno di gente infelice che invece di cambiare la propria vita passa anni a coccolarsi una comfort zone demmerda


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo devi sentire, ci sono ragazze che non sanno stare senza fidanzato,proprio per paura di non trovarne un altro


Posto che stare con uno vuol dire avere uno con cui fare cose, uscire, con cui anche scopare fisso, perché no, ma soprattutto poter finalmente stare tranquille, come magari sono, senza dover essere costrette a vedere persone nuove, e posto anche che spesso possono esserci anche dei sentimenti e che stare insieme a qualcuno è assolutamente una delle cose più piacevoli della vita, dove starebbe il problema?
Io sono dell'idea che l'esperienza con le amiche (e gli amici) arricchisca, ma non sempre si ha a disposizione materiale umano atto allo scopo.
Anzi, spesso di amiche vere ce ne sono poche, se non pochissime, gli amici maschi ti vogliono in gran parte trombare, e non a tutte interessa fare la principessa con la platea di maschi devoti e sfruttabili con la vaga promessa di una trombata che non arriverà mai.
E poi, ricordo sempre che siamo su un forum dove normalmente le persone non solo hanno un partner fisso, ma ne aggiungono un altro.
O altri.
Qui nessuna resta mai sola, a dire il vero. Ma forse il concetto che si pretende è un altro.
Si può però essere indipendenti anche non restando mai sole. O no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Dal suo racconto non emergono problemi di coppia. Poi magari l’ha omesso lui non so.


magari lei non lo dice


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Posto che stare con uno vuol dire avere uno con cui fare cose, uscire, con cui anche scopare fisso, perché no, ma soprattutto poter finalmente stare tranquille come magari sono senza dover essere costrette a vedere persone nuove, e posto anche che spesso possono esserci anche dei sentimenti e che stare insieme a qualcuno è assolutamente una delle cose più piacevoli della vita, dove starebbe il problema?
> Io sono dell'idea che l'esperienza con le amiche (e gli amici) arricchisca, ma non sempre si ha a disposizione materiale umano atto allo scopo.
> Anzi, spesso di amiche vere ce ne sono poche, se non pochissime, gli amici maschi ti vogliono in gran parte trombare, e non a tutte interessa fare la principessa con la platea di maschi devoti e sfruttabili con la vaga promessa di una trombata che non arriverà mai.
> E poi, ricordo sempre che siamo su un forum dove normalmente le persone non solo hanno un partner fisso, ma ne aggiungono un altro.
> ...


io ci sono stata parecchio da sola e stavo benissimo
ho un'amica che è così, ha sempre lasciato un ragazzo per mettersi con un altro, adesso convive da 15 anni e ha mille amanti
non mi è mai sembrato un comportamento sano, tra l'altro lei non la vive neanche serenamente


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> magari lei non lo dice


Può essere. Ma infatti io parlo per le informazioni che ci ha fornito lui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Posto che stare con uno vuol dire avere uno con cui fare cose, uscire, con cui anche scopare fisso, perché no, ma soprattutto poter finalmente stare tranquille come magari sono senza dover essere costrette a vedere persone nuove, e posto anche che spesso possono esserci anche dei sentimenti e che stare insieme a qualcuno è assolutamente una delle cose più piacevoli della vita, dove starebbe il problema?
> Io sono dell'idea che l'esperienza con le amiche (e gli amici) arricchisca, ma non sempre si ha a disposizione materiale umano atto allo scopo.
> Anzi, spesso di amiche vere ce ne sono poche, se non pochissime, gli amici maschi ti vogliono in gran parte trombare, e non a tutte interessa fare la principessa con la platea di maschi devoti e sfruttabili con la vaga promessa di una trombata che non arriverà mai.
> E poi, ricordo sempre che siamo su un forum dove normalmente le persone non solo hanno un partner fisso, ma ne aggiungono un altro.
> ...


il problema sta sempre nel rimpiazzare subito con uno, mai lasciare spazio per capire. E vedendoli insieme sembrano più una coppia di amici e non di innamorati.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ci sono stata parecchio da sola e stavo benissimo
> ho un'amica che è così, ha sempre lasciato un ragazzo per mettersi con un altro, adesso convive da 15 anni e ha mille amanti
> non mi è mai sembrato un comportamento sano, tra l'altro lei non la vive neanche serenamente


Io dopo la separazione ero stata sola due anni.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *il problema sta sempre nel rimpiazzare subito con un*o, mai lasciare spazio per capire. E vedendoli insieme sembrano più una coppia di amici e non di innamorati.





omicron ha detto:


> io ci sono stata parecchio da sola e stavo benissimo
> ho un'amica che è così, *ha sempre lasciato un ragazzo per mettersi con un altro*, adesso convive da 15 anni e ha mille amanti
> non mi è mai sembrato un comportamento sano, tra l'altro lei non la vive neanche serenamente


Perché non sarebbe sano?
Bisognerebbe per forza lasciare un intervallo tra un ragazzo e l'altro?
E di quanto?
Ma se incontri uno che ti piace, cosa fai? Gli dici "No, scusa, mi sono appena lasciata col tipo, devo aspettare almeno due mesi se no non è sano?".


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io dopo la separazione ero stata sola due anni.


Ed è sano?
Sulla base di quali parametri?
E adesso non sei più sola?


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non sarebbe sano?
> Bisognerebbe per forza lasciare un intervallo tra un ragazzo e l'altro?
> E di quanto?


per stare bene con qualcuno bisogna prima di tutto stare bene con sé stessi, se hai bisogno di qualcuno per sentirti a posto non stai con qualcuno perché ci tieni, ma perché devi usare qualcuno per avere l'illusione di stare bene
poi se non lo capisci o ti diverti a fare l'avvocato del diavolo fai pure


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per stare bene con qualcuno bisogna prima di tutto stare bene con sé stessi, se hai bisogno di qualcuno per sentirti a posto non stai con qualcuno perché ci tieni, ma perché devi usare qualcuno per avere l'illusione di stare bene
> poi se non lo capisci o ti diverti a fare l'avvocato del diavolo fai pure


Ma magari sta benissimo con sé stessa e applica soltanto la filosofia della Carrà...
Che ne sappiamo noi per dare delle regole generali?
E' questo il punto: pretendere di definire regole senza saperle spiegare.
Già l'uso del termine "bisogno" definisce l'approccio che usi. Io avrei usato "voglia", desiderio. Insomma, qualcosa che è decisamente  piacevole nella vita.


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io dopo la separazione ero stata sola due anni.


Ma anche adesso sei sola ....


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ma magari sta benissimo con sé stessa e applica soltanto la filosofia della Carrà...
> Che ne sappiamo noi per dare delle regole generali?
> E' questo il punto: pretendere di definire regole senza saperle spiegare.


no non sta bene con sé stessa e te l'ho pure detto, ma tu continua pure se ti diverti


----------



## Koala (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho scritto rendere la vita facile ai figli, non difficile, significa non insegnare loro nulla, non fargli prendere mai la responsabilità di quello che fanno, coprirli e spalleggiarli ad esempio a scuola prendendo sempre le difese dei ragazzi contro gli insegnanti, ti faccio un esempio: mio marito ha un collega di 38 anni, vive coi suoi, lo stipendio lo gestiscono i suoi, gli danno un tot al mese e lui fa sempre l'adolescente, quando i suoi non ci saranno più o non potranno più seguirlo, questo qui non saprà neanche comprarsi un paio di mutande o da mangiare, quando ha avuto problemi al lavoro sono stati i genitori ad andare in azienda a difenderlo, e il ragazzo è normale eh... ma ti sembra che questi genitori facciano il bene del figlio?


Vabbè ma questa è una situazione totalmente diversa da quella posta in essere da Nono… per me lui non sta cercando di gestire la vita di sua figlia vorrebbe solo cercare di aiutarla a Capire che questo ragazzo, per lui, non fa per lei… e non ci vedo nulla di male… quando nel post precedente ho scritto, subdolamente la sta mandando all’estero, non andavo contro nono anzi… di esempi che questo ragazzo non sia tutto sto “pane” (modo di dire, si intende bravo ragazzo) ne ha dati, e le musate la figlia le ha prese, prendi già ad esempio quando chiama i genitori perché è sola a casa di lui… per quanto riguarda la maturità a 23 anni, saranno le esperienze non avute, ma io a 23 anni non mi sentivo per nulla matura di fare determinate scelte nonostante avessi una figlia… ma, da come leggo qui, sarà un problema solo mio…


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no non sta bene con sé stessa e te l'ho pure detto, ma tu continua pure se ti diverti


E' un caso singolo. Partiamo dal caso singolo per definire una regola generale?
Parliamo allora del caso singolo: perché non sta bene con sé stessa?
Questo ha senso.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ed è sano?
> Sulla base di quali parametri?
> E adesso non sei più sola?


“Sola” nel senso che non ero uscita con nessuno. Nemmeno per trombare. Che sia sano o no, non te lo so dire, ma in quel periodo chi piaceva a me non piacevo io e viceversa.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma anche adesso sei sola ....


Ma non sola nel senso di “fidanzata”. Nel senso di non avere proprio nessuno. Dall’anno scorso sono amante. Anche se non scopiamo spesso però qualcosa c’è. Una relazione c’è.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> “Sola” nel senso che non ero uscita con nessuno. Nemmeno per trombare. Che sia sano o no, non te lo so dire, ma *in quel periodo chi piaceva a me non piacevo io e viceversa.*


Questo ha senso.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Vabbè ma questa è una situazione totalmente diversa da quella posta in essere da Nono… per me lui non sta cercando di gestire la vita di sua figlia *vorrebbe solo cercare di aiutarla a Capire che questo ragazzo, per lui, non fa per lei…* e non ci vedo nulla di male… quando nel post precedente ho scritto, subdolamente la sta mandando all’estero, non andavo contro nono anzi… di esempi che questo ragazzo non sia tutto sto “pane” (modo di dire, si intende bravo ragazzo) ne ha dati, e le musate la figlia le ha prese, prendi già ad esempio quando chiama i genitori perché è sola a casa di lui… per quanto riguarda la maturità a 23 anni, saranno le esperienze non avute, ma io a 23 anni non mi sentivo per nulla matura di fare determinate scelte nonostante avessi una figlia… ma, da come leggo qui, sarà un problema solo mio…


Che poi questo non lo deve stabilire lui ma la figlia. Può solo darle dei consigli, certo, ma nessun “esterno” alla coppia può stabilire chi fa per chi.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Vabbè ma questa è una situazione totalmente diversa da quella posta in essere da Nono… per me lui non sta cercando di gestire la vita di sua figlia vorrebbe solo cercare di aiutarla a Capire che questo ragazzo, per lui, non fa per lei… e non ci vedo nulla di male… quando nel post precedente ho scritto, subdolamente la sta mandando all’estero, non andavo contro nono anzi… di esempi che questo ragazzo non sia tutto sto “pane” (modo di dire, si intende bravo ragazzo) ne ha dati, e le musate la figlia le ha prese, prendi già ad esempio quando chiama i genitori perché è sola a casa di lui… per quanto riguarda la maturità a 23 anni, saranno le esperienze non avute, ma io a 23 anni non mi sentivo per nulla matura di fare determinate scelte nonostante avessi una figlia… ma, da come leggo qui, sarà un problema solo mio…


io stavo rispondendo a danny ed eravamo andati molto fuori tema rispetto al post iniziale
ovvio che non ci sia una regola generale rispetto alla maturità delle persone, ma io stavo proprio dicendo che a 23 anni le cose si capiscono, non avrai la maturità dei 40 ma neanche dei 15, hai fatto delle esperienze, hai avuto delusioni, la "vita facile" non aiuta a crescere e a maturare, quindi ben venga qualche difficoltà, io a 23 anni mi stavo adoperando per andare via di casa e a 24 anni ci sono riuscita, non avevo la consapevolezza di adesso ma se ho la consapevolezza di adesso è anche perché a suo tempo ho azzardato 
sul discorso che fa nono non sono d'accordo, sua figlia deve stare con chi vuole, lui può dirle quello che pensa ed è giusto che lo faccia perchè è il padre, ma se il problema è il non uscire il sabato sera, io direi che i problemi siano altri


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Calcio o non calcio una/o frequenta chi vuole. Nessuno ha il diritto di intromettersi in relazioni altrui. Posso capire se una fosse minorenne allora sì.


Si certo ma magari qualche rimedio si può porre


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non sarebbe sano?
> Bisognerebbe per forza lasciare un intervallo tra un ragazzo e l'altro?
> E di quanto?
> Ma se incontri uno che ti piace, cosa fai? Gli dici "No, scusa, mi sono appena lasciata col tipo, devo aspettare almeno due mesi se no non è sano?".


Più che altro mi domando come si faccia a trovare costantemente uno che piace . Il dubbio è chi trova subito un altro è perché resta con qualcuno finché non trova di meglio


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Più che altro mi domando come si faccia a trovare costantemente uno che piace *. Il dubbio è chi trova subito un altro è perché resta con qualcuno finché non trova di meglio


Ah, non lo so, a me piacciono pochissime donne, però dipende dalle persone, dalle circostanze, da tanti fattori.
Io credo sia semplicemente una questione di carattere.
C'è chi è più promiscuo, chi meno, e via così.


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Ma sai che a mia figlia questo mica piaceva, era sfidanzata da tempo, ancora presa dal precedente, non voleva mettersi insieme.... però le faceva una corte spietata ma cortese .... e noi a dirle che ci sembrava un bravo ragazzo 

Boccaccia mia ...


----------



## Koala (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi questo non lo deve stabilire lui ma la figlia. Può solo darle dei consigli, certo, ma nessun “esterno” alla coppia può stabilire chi fa per chi.


Tra stabile e cercare di farla capire c’è un abisso… comunque non mi va di ripetere le stesse cose… spero sia chiaro quello che volevo dire… etta tu hai 35 anni sei mamma, sola, perché non sei separata visto che non c’era un matrimonio, hai un lavoro precario, decanti di viver bene l’essere amante di uomini sposati, vivi a spese dei tuoi e mi vuoi far credere che sei matura? Ecco perché ti ho contraddetta ieri quando dicevi “a 23 ci sono persone sposate con figli” esserlo non è necessariamente segno di maturità… ho un’amica che ha 20 anni ed ha 4 figli per me è un’irresponsabile altro che matura!


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma sai che a mia figlia questo mica piaceva, era sfidanzata da tempo, ancora presa dal precedente, non voleva mettersi insieme.... però le faceva una corte spietata ma cortese .... e noi a dirle che ci sembrava un bravo ragazzo
> 
> Boccaccia mia ...


e non hai ancora capito che devi farti i  fatti tuoi?


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e non hai ancora capito che devi farti i  fatti tuoi?


Hai ragione Omicron


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

A 23 anni una può scegliersi i fidanzati che vuole, ma un genitore ha tutto il diritto di non stimarli affatto.
E di mettere in atto tutto quello che ritiene opportuno per manifestare il proprio pensiero.
Un "ammazza che coglione che ti sei scelto", ci sta, ci sta.
Anche un "Andate fuori dai coglioni invece che stare qui a rompermeli a me guardando il Grande Fratello".
Detto con la voce di Mario Brega, si intende.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si certo ma magari qualche rimedio si può porre


Sì può parlarne e dire la propria opinione. Più di quello no.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Più che altro mi domando come si faccia a trovare costantemente uno che piace .* Il dubbio è chi trova subito un altro è perché resta con qualcuno finché non trova di meglio


Questo me lo chiedo pure io. Ci sono persone che si lasciano e, tempo un mese, ne hanno già un altro.


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A 23 anni una può scegliersi i fidanzati che vuole, ma un genitore ha tutto il diritto di non stimarli affatto.
> E di mettere in atto tutto quello che ritiene opportuno per manifestare il proprio pensiero.
> Un "ammazza che coglione che ti sei scelto", ci sta, ci sta.
> Anche un "Andate fuori dai coglioni invece che stare qui a rompermeli a me guardando il Grande Fratello".
> Detto con la voce di Mario Brega, si intende.


sulla prima frase non concordo. 
Sulla seconda, invece, sì


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Tra stabile e cercare di farla capire c’è un abisso… comunque non mi va di ripetere le stesse cose… spero sia chiaro quello che volevo dire… etta tu hai 35 anni sei mamma, sola, perché non sei separata visto che non c’era un matrimonio, hai un lavoro precario, decanti di viver bene l’essere amante di uomini sposati, vivi a spese dei tuoi e mi vuoi far credere che sei matura? Ecco perché ti ho contraddetta ieri quando dicevi “a 23 ci sono persone sposate con figli” esserlo non è necessariamente segno di maturità… *ho un’amica che ha 20 anni ed ha 4 figli per me è un’irresponsabile altro che matura!*


A 20 nemmeno io avrei fatto figli. Però giustamente ognuno è padrone della propria vita. Non abbiamo tutti gli stessi obiettivi.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Questo me lo chiedo pure io. Ci sono persone che si lasciano e, tempo un mese, ne hanno già un altro.


Un altro?
Io conosco gente che dopo che si è mollata ha fatto il classico periodo più o meno lungo di "trombo con chi mi pare".
Fino all'usura.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> *A 23 anni una può scegliersi i fidanzati che vuole, ma un genitore ha tutto il diritto di non stimarli affatto.*
> E di mettere in atto tutto quello che ritiene opportuno per manifestare il proprio pensiero.
> Un "ammazza che coglione che ti sei scelto", ci sta, ci sta.
> Anche un "Andate fuori dai coglioni invece che stare qui a rompermeli a me guardando il Grande Fratello".
> Detto con la voce di Mario Brega, si intende.


Ma questo anche quando ne hanno 40 o 50. 
Chiunque può esprimere il proprio parere. Io non sono mai andata d’accordo con quasi nessuna “suocera” ( suocera nel senso di mamma del fidanzato di turno ). Anche alla famiglia del mio ex non piaccio e lui non piace alla mia. È difficile piacere alla famiglia del coniuge.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma questo anche quando ne hanno 40 o 50.
> Chiunque può esprimere il proprio parere. Io non sono mai andata d’accordo con quasi nessuna “suocera” ( suocera nel senso di mamma del fidanzato di turno ). Anche alla famiglia del mio ex non piaccio e lui non piace alla mia. *È difficile piacere alla famiglia del coniuge*.


io sono sempre stata adorata dalle suocere quando le ho conosciute


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Un altro?
> Io conosco gente che dopo che si è mollata ha fatto il classico periodo più o meno lungo di "trombo con chi mi pare".
> Fino all'usura.


Che poi, secondo me, chi si lascia e subito ha un altro è perché “quasi” sicuramente già lo conosceva.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono sempre stata adorata dalle suocere quando le ho conosciute


Avrai trovato delle brave suocere.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono sempre stata adorata dalle suocere quando le ho conosciute


I miei suoceri mi adorano più del figlio


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Avrai trovato delle brave suocere.


A volte dipende anche dalla nuore


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi, secondo me, chi si lascia e subito ha un altro è perché “quasi” sicuramente già lo conosceva.


Abbastanza spesso.


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I miei suoceri mi adorano più del figlio


È un po' illusorio, eh 
Per quanto ti vogliano bene, sei funzionale al benessere del figlio.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A volte dipende anche dalla nuore


Da entrambe.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Avrai trovato delle brave suocere.


sarà brava io 


Nocciola ha detto:


> I miei suoceri mi adorano più del figlio


questo magari no, ma sono stata accolta come una figlia e soprattutto mia suocera pensa a me allo stesso modo in cui pensa ai figli


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> È un po' illusorio, eh
> Per quanto ti vogliano bene, sei funzionale al benessere del figlio.


No no ti assicuro che ho sentito discorsi che confermano
Non che non gli vogliano bene ma è indubbio che caratterialmente vadano più d’accordo con me


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Ve ne racconto una: circa 10 anni fa stavo insieme a uno. Ero andata 2-3 giorni a Roma con amiche, mentre lui era giu’ al mare ancora, con i suoi. Sua mamma aveva chiesto se potevo farle un favore: se potevo prenderle una tazza ( non ricordo quale ) per una sua collega e che mi avrebbe poi dato i soldi. Sono andata a Roma e sono tornata poi con questa tazza specifica. Facciamo conto che l’avevo pagata 15€ ( non ricordo di preciso ma è un esempio ). Quando sono andata da loro con questa tazza mi chiede il prezzo. Io al momento non ricordavo ( con tutte le cose che avevo comprato ) e che gliel’avrei fatto sapere. Qualche sera dopo, ero al telefono con lui, e ad un certo punto mi ricordo del prezzo e gli dico: “Ah la tazza costava 15€. Ho ritrovato il prezzo”. Lui non ricordo cosa disse ma sento arrivare sua mamma infuriata che prende il telefono e mi dice che l’ho fatta passare per una pezzente che non voleva pagare la tazza. E che glielo dico solo dopo una settimana ( o su per giù ). Ma vi pare? Me l’aveva detto lei di dirglielo quando mi fossi ricordata il prezzo. E lui dava anche ragione a lei. La gente è fuori.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sarà brava io


Quello è relativo a seconda dei canoni di una persona. Magari se fossi stata la nuora di una mia suocera non sarebbe stato lo stesso. Stessa cosa vale per me al contrario.


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2022)

I miei ex suoceri hanno la seconda figlia che un bel di' lasciò l'ex cognato per andare con un altro.  Prima lo aveva tradito in ogni luogo e in ogni lago . Appena saputa la notizia, i miei ex suoceri quasi disconobber la figlia.  Una volta che le acque si calmarono, l'ex cognato diventò un estraneo a cui voler bene in ragione dei nipoti, e loro figlia.... loro figlia


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Da entrambe.


A volte 
Esistono nuore stronze come esistono suocere stronze
Io ho sempre pensato anche solo per il fatto che fossero i suoi genitori e che ora hanno anche una certa età che sia io a dover andare incontro a loro e a portare pazienza a volte anche chiudendo gli occhi
Ammetto che avrei faticato a stare in una situazione in cui non fossi riuscita a creare un rapporto con loro
Esattamente come non avrei accettato che mio marito avesse da ridire sui miei


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Quello è relativo a seconda dei canoni di una persona. Magari se fossi stata la nuora di una mia suocera non sarebbe stato lo stesso. Stessa cosa vale per me al contrario.


 che ti devo dire, io non ho mai avuto il minimo problema


Foglia ha detto:


> I miei ex suoceri hanno la seconda figlia che un bel di' lasciò l'ex cognato per andare con un altro.  Prima lo aveva tradito in ogni luogo e in ogni lago . Appena saputa la notizia, i miei ex suoceri quasi disconobber la figlia.  Una volta che le acque si calmarono, l'ex cognato diventò un estraneo a cui voler bene in ragione dei nipoti, e loro figlia.... loro figlia


mia cognata ha mollato l'ex a 5 mesi dal matrimonio per l'attuale marito, per mesi mia suocera ha pianto perchè poverino l'ex era rimasto solo e il nuovo era il cattivone che le aveva portato via la figlia (lei poi lo aveva seguito dove sta lui, adesso è lui che si è trasferito qui)
poi vabbè, l'ex di mia cognata ci ha depennati dalla sua vita


----------



## Koala (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A 20 nemmeno io avrei fatto figli. Però giustamente ognuno è padrone della propria vita. Non abbiamo tutti gli stessi obiettivi.


Ma hai detto che ci sono limiti facendo capire che sono uguali per tutti


----------



## Foglia (18 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no ti assicuro che ho sentito discorsi che confermano
> Non che non gli vogliano bene ma è indubbio che caratterialmente vadano più d’accordo con me


E' difficile, non andare d'accordo con te 

Però loro FIGLIO, resta tuo marito. A meno che non siano genitori menefreghisti, mi riesce un pò difficile anche solo pensare che ci sia una persona a cui possano volere più bene.


----------



## Koala (18 Marzo 2022)

Vabbè mia suocera passa da “ti voglio bene come una figlia” (solo a parole) a dirmi le peggiori cose quando parla con gli altri…


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A volte
> Esistono nuore stronze come esistono suocere stronze
> Io ho sempre pensato anche solo per il fatto che fossero i suoi genitori e che ora hanno anche una certa età che sia io a dover andare incontro a loro e a portare pazienza a volte anche chiudendo gli occhi
> Ammetto che avrei faticato a stare in una situazione in cui non fossi riuscita a creare un rapporto con loro
> Esattamente come non avrei accettato che mio marito avesse da ridire sui miei


Mah guarda, a me non è mai importato un granché, soprattutto perché davano sempre ragione ai figli. Se la suocera vuole avere un bel rapporto, bene, altrimenti vivo lo stesso come ho sempre fatto.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma hai detto che ci sono limiti facendo capire che sono uguali per tutti


Infatti ho detto IO. Parlavo per me. Gli altri liberissimi.


----------



## omicron (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mah guarda, a me non è mai importato un granché, soprattutto perché davano sempre ragione ai figli. Se la suocera vuole avere un bel rapporto, bene, altrimenti vivo lo stesso come ho sempre fatto.


posso chiederti in cosa davano ragione ai figli? perchè a me non è mai capitato di fare discussioni davanti ai miei o ai suoceri o di chiedere che prendessero le parti


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> posso chiederti in cosa davano ragione ai figli? perchè a me non è mai capitato di fare discussioni davanti ai miei o ai suoceri o di chiedere che prendessero le parti


Discussioni davanti a loro no. Però loro poi raccontavano le cose a mammà. Giustamente dal loro punto di vista, e la stronza sono sempre stata io, ovvio. Ma comunque non me ne fregava una beata mazza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non sarebbe sano?
> Bisognerebbe per forza lasciare un intervallo tra un ragazzo e l'altro?
> E di quanto?
> Ma se incontri uno che ti piace, cosa fai? Gli dici "No, scusa, mi sono appena lasciata col tipo, devo aspettare almeno due mesi se no non è sano?".


Non è sano quando è evidente che l'altro non piace ma è un rimpiazzo


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è sano quando è evidente che l'altro non piace ma è un rimpiazzo


E vabbè, questo non è mai sano per nessuno.
Ma non credo sia poi così frequente.
Chi ci sta a lungo con un rimpiazzo?
Io manco mezz'ora.


----------



## Koala (18 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Farà quello che si sentirà di fare comunque. Nei limiti ovviamente.





Etta ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto IO. Parlavo per me. Gli altri liberissimi.


Parlavi di limiti uguali per tutti non solo per te… stavi parlando della figlia di Nono non di etta


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Marzo 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E vabbè, questo non è mai sano per nessuno.
> Ma non credo sia poi così frequente.
> Chi ci sta a lungo con un rimpiazzo?
> Io manco mezz'ora.


Io ne conosco ben 2 , non è poi così raro.


----------



## Etta (18 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Parlavi di limiti uguali per tutti non solo per te… stavi parlando della figlia di Nono non di etta


Ma avevo già parlato di quali limiti intendessi.


----------



## Nono (18 Marzo 2022)

Comunque ultimamente esce più con le amiche che col morto.
Stasera si era anche dimenticata che stava da noi a cena e si era già organizzata per uscire.
Inizio a vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel

Poi un giorno apriamo il discorso .... ma chi ti ha insegnato a stare a tavola?


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

Questa me l'ero dimenticata. 

Scambio dei regali a natale, la fidanzatina figlia dei fiori ha portato per mio figlio il suo regalo.
Un sacchettino in cellophane, lo apre davanti a tutti, .... una confezione di tappi per il naso per non russare 

Immaginatevi l'imbarazzo di tutti.


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questa me l'ero dimenticata.
> 
> Scambio dei regali a natale, la fidanzatina figlia dei fiori ha portato per mio figlio il suo regalo.
> Un sacchettino in cellophane, lo apre davanti a tutti, .... una confezione di tappi per il naso per non russare
> ...


non mi sembra un regalo da figlia dei fiori


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non mi sembra un regalo da figlia dei fiori


Ma perché?
Ti sembra un regalo di natale?
Considera che da noi ha voluto una borsa in pelle, specificando, vera pelle.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> Ti sembra un regalo di natale?
> Considera che da noi ha voluto una borsa in pelle, specificando, vera pelle.


Bella scroccona la tipa altro che!


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> Ti sembra un regalo di natale?
> Considera che da noi ha voluto una borsa in pelle, specificando, vera pelle.


una figlia dei fiori che chiede vera pelle? ma sei sicuro che sia figlia dei fiori?
poi che vorrebbe dire "da noi"? il regalo per lei di tuo figlio quale era?


----------



## ivanl (24 Marzo 2022)

ussignùr...io l'unico consiglio che ho dato a mio figlio è di stare alla larga se ci mette più di 10 minuti a prepararsi per uscire o se sta davanti allo specchio per il trucco anche se deve uscire a buttare la spazzatura


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una figlia dei fiori che chiede vera pelle? ma sei sicuro che sia figlia dei fiori?
> poi che vorrebbe dire "da noi"? il regalo per lei di tuo figlio quale era?


Non ricordo. Lui al contrario però ha la tendenza a strafare


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non ricordo. Lui al contrario però ha la tendenza a strafare


e i genitori di lei cosa hanno regalato a tuo figlio? solo per capire un po' se è scroccona solo lei o anche i suoi


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e i genitori di lei cosa hanno regalato a tuo figlio? solo per capire un po' se è scroccona solo lei o anche i suoi


Questo lo ricordo benissimo.
Niente


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questo lo ricordo benissimo.
> Niente


ottimo
direi di non regalarle più nulla 
tuo figlio farà come crede


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

Ehhh mo adesso c'è il compleanno... e stanno già montando le discussioni con mio figlio che a suo solito vuole esagerare


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ehhh mo adesso c'è il compleanno... e stanno già montando le discussioni con mio figlio che a suo solito vuole esagerare


lui farà come gli pare, se lo paga e le compra quello che vuole, lo stesso farete te e tua moglie


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lui farà come gli pare, se lo paga e le compra quello che vuole, lo stesso farete te e tua moglie


Si ma vorrebbe essere finanziato.... ed io non voglio


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si ma vorrebbe essere finanziato.... ed io non voglio


Mia sorella esagera sempre... ok, lei lavora e dei suoi soldi può fare quello che le pare, ma ha sempre avuto la tendenza a fare l'americana, spesso anche con chi non lo merita... e questo secondo me è sbagliato...


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mia sorella esagera sempre... ok, lei lavora e dei suoi soldi può fare quello che le pare, ma ha sempre avuto la tendenza a fare l'americana, spesso anche con chi non lo merita... e questo secondo me è sbagliato...


Infatti. Poi lo strafare a me non piace.


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si ma vorrebbe essere finanziato.... ed io non voglio


se non lo vuoi finanziare non lo fare, che si arrangi


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Infatti. Poi lo strafare a me non piace.


Credo sia un sintomo di insicurezza... più si dà, più si è convinti di farsi voler bene...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Infatti. Poi lo strafare a me non piace.


Strafare è mettere in imbarazzo.
A meno che tu abbia i beni di Silvio


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Strafare è mettere in imbarazzo.
> A meno che tu abbia i beni di Silvio


Non tutti si sentono in imbarazzo però. Ci sono anche quelli che approfittano.


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Strafare è mettere in imbarazzo.
> A meno che tu abbia i beni di Silvio


E manco le fidanzate


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se non lo vuoi finanziare non lo fare, che si arrangi


Si ma poi devo discutere col cuor di mamma .... che vita dura .....


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si ma poi devo discutere col cuor di mamma .... che vita dura .....


lo finanzierà lei se crede, tu chiamati fuori


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E manco le fidanzate


Le fidanzate sono in relazione ai beni. E ha pure gusti di merda.


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le fidanzate sono in relazione ai beni. E ha pure gusti di merda.


Infatti. A me sembrano tutte molto volgari. Moglie compresa.


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questa me l'ero dimenticata.
> 
> Scambio dei regali a natale, la fidanzatina figlia dei fiori ha portato per mio figlio il suo regalo.
> Un sacchettino in cellophane, lo apre davanti a tutti, .... una confezione di tappi per il naso per non russare
> ...


notevole


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che ti devo dire, io non ho mai avuto il minimo problema
> 
> mia cognata ha mollato l'ex a 5 mesi dal matrimonio per l'attuale marito, per mesi mia suocera ha pianto perchè poverino l'ex era rimasto solo e il nuovo era il cattivone che le aveva portato via la figlia (lei poi lo aveva seguito dove sta lui, adesso è lui che si è trasferito qui)
> poi vabbè, l'ex di mia cognata ci ha depennati dalla sua vita


puoi dargli torto?


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> puoi dargli torto?


e io cosa c'entravo? e mio marito che l'ha pure difeso?


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e io cosa c'entravo? e mio marito che l'ha pure difeso?


se si deve tagliare, si taglia di netto.   mantenervi nella sua vita avrebbe negativizzato il Karma per secoli.  il che non toglie che magari per te gli sia dispiaciuto chiudere


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se si deve tagliare, si taglia di netto.   mantenervi nella sua vita avrebbe negativizzato il Karma per secoli.  il che non toglie che magari per te gli sia dispiaciuto chiudere


non sono d'accordo, non dico che avrebbe dovuto invitarmi al suo matrimonio ma mantenere rapporti civili sì, invece ha fatto fare la cattiva a mammina alla bella età di 39 anni


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2022)

insomma ti è dispiaciuto che abbia chiuso così con te


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si ma poi devo discutere col cuor di mamma .... che vita dura .....


ordinaria amministrazione


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma ti è dispiaciuto che abbia chiuso così con te


Più che altro l’ho trovato molto infantile 


perplesso ha detto:


> ordinaria amministrazione


insomma…


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2022)

Parvemi di ricordare che questo ex di tua cugina non è che fosse proprio un genio


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Parvemi di ricordare che questo ex di tua cugina non è che fosse proprio un genio


Ex della cognata
L’ex della cugina è un deficiente di prima categoria che per anni era stato ampiamente sopravvalutato


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2022)

insomma sei assediata dalla gente scema


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma sei assediata dalla gente scema


Gli amici miei non sono scemi
Sono quelli acquisiti che lo sono


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Gli amici miei non sono scemi
> Sono quelli acquisiti che lo sono


il che non toglie che l'esito è che sei circondata dalla gente scema


----------



## omicron (24 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che non toglie che l'esito è che sei circondata dalla gente scema


Troppi scemi in giro
Lo so
Li attraggo tutti io


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2022)

sarebbe da capire il perchè


----------



## bettypage (25 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Però alla fine il punto è perché ha scelto lui. Poi personalmente mi ricorda il mio primo fidanzato portato a casa: metallaro, capello lungo, si ammazzava di canne e non voleva mai uscire (però voleva sempre trombarare), iscritto a storia e filosofia e pure del Milan santocielo. 
Mia mamma lo trattava malissimo, con ironia, lo prendeva per il culo e così i miei fratelli, e io ci stavo male. 
Dopo un anno io avevo sostenuto tutti gli esami del mio anno, lui manco mezzo.
Avevo capito che in un anno ero cresciuta lui era rimasto lì. E lì l'ho lasciato.


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe da capire il perchè


Sono sfigata, si sa


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2022)

spiegazione fiacca


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> spiegazione fiacca


dillo tu allora che sai sempre tutto


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2022)

ci vorrebbe una ricostruzione del Karma


----------



## omicron (25 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci vorrebbe una ricostruzione del Karma


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Mettilo in RIGA... (con uno sguardo) 
Fagli capire che sta un po' pisciando fuori dal vaso............


----------



## Andromeda4 (12 Maggio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mettilo in RIGA... (con uno sguardo)
> Fagli capire che sta un po' pisciando fuori dal vaso............


Eh ormai avrà risolto...
Neanche @Nono  si ricorda più di aver scritto il thread!


----------



## patroclo (12 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh ormai avrà risolto...
> Neanche @Nono  si ricorda più di aver scritto il thread!


no, è che sta per diventare nonno


----------



## Ulisse (12 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> no, è che sta per diventare nonno


perfido


----------



## Venice30 (12 Maggio 2022)

Nonno nono


----------



## Lostris (12 Maggio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> no, è che sta per diventare nonno


Occhio a tirarla agli altri…
che poi a volte è un attimo


----------



## Etta (12 Maggio 2022)

Ma stanno ancora insieme? Si sono lasciati? @Nono aggiornaci.


----------



## patroclo (12 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Occhio a tirarla agli altri…
> che poi a volte è un attimo


Cazzo!!!...mica ci avevo pensato 
Finora i miei sforzi erano indirizzati a evitare altre mie paternità...esco un attimo a comprare i preservativi


----------



## Nono (12 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Eh ormai avrà risolto...
> Neanche @Nono  si ricorda più di aver scritto il thread!


No, no, non mi ero dimenticato.... anzi stavo quasi per riprendere il racconto.

Proprio l'altro giorno mi si era aperta una piccola speranza .... per la prima volta mia figlia mi ha detto: basta, non lo sopporto più!

Ma poi hanno fatto pace


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, no, non mi ero dimenticato.... anzi stavo quasi per riprendere il racconto.
> 
> Proprio l'altro giorno mi si era aperta una piccola speranza .... per la prima volta mia figlia mi ha detto: basta, non lo sopporto più!
> 
> Ma poi hanno fatto pace


Sono giovani! Non durerà


----------



## Reginatriste72 (12 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono giovani! Non durerà


Mai dire mai! Mio figlio ha 26 anni e sta con la ragazza da quando ne ha 17. Io la adoro. Però credo che opporsi non serva a nulla, bisogna solo cercare di farli ragionare, più una cosa è proibita è più la su desidera. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fidanzato di mia figlia è insopportabile.
> Come sbarazzarsene?
> 
> Consigli?


Quanto sei disposto a pagare?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quanto sei disposto a pagare?


Fa' na cosa, inizia a spacciare pure te.


----------



## perplesso (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quanto sei disposto a pagare?


stai diventando avido.  un favore ad un amico si fa per 2 birre.   poi sui soldi ti rifai piazzando gli organi del condannato al mercato nero


----------



## Nono (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quanto sei disposto a pagare?


Fai tu la cifra


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Fai tu la cifra


dovresti però chiarire cosa intendi per sbarazzarsene


----------



## danny (13 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dovresti però chiarire cosa intendi per sbarazzarsene


Sarebbe meglio, in effetti.


----------



## Nono (13 Maggio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sarebbe meglio, in effetti.


Deve sparire,  il resto non lo voglio sapere


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Deve sparire,  il resto non lo voglio sapere


Questi sono i dialoghi che poi vengono divulgati come prove .
Speriamo che non succeda nulla a quel ragazzo


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Deve sparire,  il resto non lo voglio sapere


Ma che te frega Nono dai. Lasciali scopare in pace. Peace & love fratello.


----------



## Nono (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma che te frega Nono dai. Lasciali scopare in pace. Peace & love fratello.


Il fatto è anche questo, manco scopa sto qua


----------



## Nono (13 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi sono i dialoghi che poi vengono divulgati come prove .
> Speriamo che non succeda nulla a quel ragazzo


Al limite verranno a cercare nono


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Al limite verranno a cercare nono


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fatto è anche questo, manco scopa sto qua


Come come come? Ma davvero?


----------



## Nono (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come come come? Ma davvero?


Ho detto che è un morto in piedi ... zero entusiasmo,  zero passione


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho detto che è un morto in piedi ... zero entusiasmo,  zero passione


Vabbé, dai, dicci quanto paghi che @danny ed io trasformeremo il morto che cammina in una solida realtà!


----------



## Nono (13 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbé, dai, dicci quanto paghi che @danny ed io trasformeremo il morto che cammina in una solida realtà!


Fatemi un'offerta!

E poi, chi ha mai detto che cammina?
Lui ciondola.....


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Fatemi un'offerta!
> 
> E poi, chi ha mai detto che cammina?
> *Lui ciondola.....*


Ammazza, oh, gli vuoi proprio bene, eh?


----------



## Etta (13 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho detto che è un morto in piedi ... zero entusiasmo,  zero passione


Vabbè ma non gli tira? Dai impossibile.


----------



## Andromeda4 (13 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non gli tira? Dai impossibile.


Le nuove generazioni fanno meno sesso rispetto a quanto ne farebbero stando ai loro atteggiamenti.


----------



## Etta (14 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Le nuove generazioni fanno meno sesso rispetto a quanto ne farebbero stando ai loro atteggiamenti.


E poi mi chiedono perché preferisco i 50enni.


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> E poi mi chiedono perché preferisco i 50enni.


Sempre sul pezzo eh


----------



## Nono (18 Maggio 2022)

Ultima dello smidollato.... primo lavoro, un mese di prova, l'ultimo giorno ha litigato col responsabile, licenziato e rispedito a casa.
A casa sua, penserete.
No, casa mia, e alle 11 era ancora lì pacifico a poltrire sotto le coperte


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ultima dello smidollato.... primo lavoro, un mese di prova, l'ultimo giorno ha litigato col responsabile, licenziato e rispedito a casa.
> A casa sua, penserete.
> No, casa mia, e alle 11 era ancora lì pacifico a poltrire sotto le coperte


Casa tua, regole tue, oltre le 8 non si dorme e la permanenza è a pagamento. Se è grande da lavorare e grande da farsi pure licenziare allora si adoperi.


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ultima dello smidollato.... primo lavoro, un mese di prova, l'ultimo giorno ha litigato col responsabile, licenziato e rispedito a casa.
> A casa sua, penserete.
> No, casa mia, e alle 11 era ancora lì pacifico a poltrire sotto le coperte


L'ha fatto apposta a litigare... così aveva la scusa per dire "non è colpa mia, ci ho provato".


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ultima dello smidollato.... primo lavoro, un mese di prova, l'ultimo giorno ha litigato col responsabile, licenziato e rispedito a casa.
> A casa sua, penserete.
> No, casa mia, e alle 11 era ancora lì pacifico a poltrire sotto le coperte


si è fatto mandare a casa per avere l'estate libera, con uno così ci litigherei di brutto, ma non per farlo lasciare con mia figlia (quello deve deciderlo lei), ma perché se vuoi fare il vagabondo lo fai a casa tua


----------



## Etta (18 Maggio 2022)

Ma non ha una casa questo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ultima dello smidollato.... primo lavoro, un mese di prova, l'ultimo giorno ha litigato col responsabile, licenziato e rispedito a casa.
> A casa sua, penserete.
> No, casa mia, e alle 11 era ancora lì pacifico a poltrire sotto le coperte


Ma veramente lo fai dormire a casa tua?


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si è fatto mandare a casa per avere l'estate libera, con uno così ci litigherei di brutto, ma non per farlo lasciare con mia figlia (quello deve deciderlo lei), ma perché se vuoi fare il vagabondo lo fai a casa tua


fa troppo caldo per litigare.   lo prendi con le lenzuola e lo poggi fuori dalla porta.   se ancora non capisce, secchiata d'acqua.


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ultima dello smidollato.... primo lavoro, un mese di prova, l'ultimo giorno ha litigato col responsabile, licenziato e rispedito a casa.
> A casa sua, penserete.
> No, casa mia, e alle 11 era ancora lì pacifico a poltrire sotto le coperte


ora, non so esattamente quanti anni hai, ma presumo che una cinquantina almeno ci siano.   cosa avrebbe detto tuo suocero se tu ti fossi comportato alla stessa maniera di sto pischello?


----------



## Foglia (18 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Casa tua, regole tue, oltre le 8 non si dorme e la permanenza è a pagamento. Se è grande da lavorare e grande da farsi pure licenziare allora si adoperi.


Bravo.


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> fa troppo caldo per litigare.   lo prendi con le lenzuola e lo poggi fuori dalla porta.   se ancora non capisce, secchiata d'acqua.


Colcazzo, le lenzuola sono mie, un mega cazziatone maleducato e lo metti fuori di casa in mutande


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Colcazzo, le lenzuola sono mie, un mega cazziatone maleducato e lo metti fuori di casa in mutande


non ho detto che le lenzuola gliele lasci


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ultima dello smidollato.... primo lavoro, un mese di prova, l'ultimo giorno ha litigato col responsabile, licenziato e rispedito a casa.
> A casa sua, penserete.
> No, casa mia, e alle 11 era ancora lì pacifico a poltrire sotto le coperte


mi sa che a casa tua si sta proprio bene.
Se hai una figlia più grandicella e single mi prenoto come fidanzato ufficiale.
A presto, papà


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi sa che a casa tua si sta proprio bene.
> Se hai una figlia più grandicella e single mi prenoto come fidanzato ufficiale.
> A presto, papà


Ha un figlio


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ha un figlio


avevo capito hai e non ha.

cmq, se il vitto, l'alloggio e servizi sono buoni come promettono 
mi sta bene pure il figlio.
non tutti i telegram, vengono per nuocere


----------



## Foglia (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> avevo capito hai e non ha.
> 
> cmq, se il vitto, l'alloggio e servizi sono buoni come promettono
> mi sta bene pure il figlio.
> non tutti i telegram, vengono per nuocere


Porca pupattola! Ulisse ha fatto outing!


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Porca pupattola! Ulisse ha fatto outing!


ho fatto le mie valutazioni
un tetto, un pasto caldo e poltrire fino alle 11 nel letto ...è tanta roba


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ho fatto le mie valutazioni
> un tetto, un pasto caldo e poltrire fino alle 11 nel letto ...è tanta roba


WAIT
prima di accettare mi è venuto un dubbio
ma il figlio è uno di quei due amici di @omicron  ???
avete capito a chi mi riferisco....


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> WAIT
> prima di accettare mi è venuto un dubbio
> ma il figlio è uno di quei due amici di @omicron  ???
> avete capito a chi mi riferisco....


puoi sempre prepararti spiritualmente con dei plug anali.   @ipazia quello con la coda di volpe andrebbe bene?


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> puoi sempre prepararti spiritualmente con dei plug anali.   @ipazia quello con la coda di volpe andrebbe bene?


In questo caso proporrei 



la volpe la vedo più al femminile...poi va a gusti...

Preciserei inoltre che la preparazione con plug anali non è esattamente spirituale...o meglio, il corpo diviene un portale per lo spirituale...ma senza corpo...no plug no training


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> puoi sempre prepararti spiritualmente con dei plug anali.   @ipazia quello con la coda di volpe andrebbe bene?


più che paura a prepararmi, è l'offerta che deve essere aumentata.

poi, se volete, mi spiegate il valore aggiunto che ha un plug con la coda rispetto ad uno privo.
Non credo sia per far finta di essere un gatto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ha un figlio


Due...


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> più che paura a prepararmi, *è l'offerta che deve essere aumentata.*
> 
> poi, se volete, mi spiegate il valore aggiunto che ha un plug con la coda rispetto ad uno privo.
> Non credo sia per far finta di essere un *gatto*.


Aumentata, nel senso che sei a plug di misura maggiore di questo? 

...cane...non ti ci vedo come gattone prrrr prrrr...

La coda è simpatica!! Fa allegria!! 
E poi i cagnoloni sono belli


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> più che paura a prepararmi, è l'offerta che deve essere aumentata.
> 
> poi, se volete, mi spiegate il valore aggiunto che ha un plug con la coda rispetto ad uno privo.
> Non credo sia per far finta di essere un gatto.


La risata 
O almeno a me con la coda fanno ridere e suicidare gli ormoni


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> la preparazione con plug anali non è esattamente spirituale


non so perchè ma lo sospettavo...



ipazia ha detto:


> Aumentata, nel senso che sei a plug di misura maggiore di questo?


no...che deve offrire ben più che vitto ed alloggio.
Io sto mettendo sul piatto la mia verginità 
come da buona sposa meridionale arrivo illibata al grande giorno.



ipazia ha detto:


> ...cane...non ti ci vedo come gattone prrrr prrrr...


più che il tipo di animale sia la sua postura ad essere determinante: 
insomma uno a 4 zampe



ipazia ha detto:


> La coda è simpatica!! Fa allegria!!


solo questo è il motivo ?
non che sia di poco conto ma giusto per avere una spiegazione esaustiva


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> In questo caso proporrei
> 
> View attachment 10258
> 
> ...


Non è che la coda da zoccola però maschilizzi.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non so perchè ma lo sospettavo...


...però ho anche specificato...il corpo diviene un portale per lo spirituale 



Ulisse ha detto:


> no...che deve offrire ben più che vitto ed alloggio.
> Io sto mettendo sul piatto la mia verginità
> come da buona sposa meridionale arrivo illibata al grande giorno.


uh...di questo, spose e grandi giorni, non so nulla...



Ulisse ha detto:


> più che il tipo di animale sia la sua postura ad essere determinante:
> insomma uno a 4 zampe


la postura, sì...il portamento...

non vedo nessun gattone prrrrr in quello che scrivi 

è il pet..



Ulisse ha detto:


> solo questo è il motivo ?
> non che sia di poco conto ma giusto per avere una spiegazione esaustiva


L'allegria è fondamentale!!!! 

guarda che bei musotti



c'è poi la questione del guinzaglio...


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che la coda da zoccola però maschilizzi.


beh...ho già proposto di eliminare quella da volpe però 

(e poi è proprio @Ulisse che parla di sposa meridionale...io di spose e sposalizi non so nulla...però...)


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La risata
> O almeno *a me con la coda fanno ridere e suicidare gli ormoni*


Anche a me    

Però mi fanno tenerezza e mi fan venir voglia di fargli i grattini sulla pancia


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> WAIT
> prima di accettare mi è venuto un dubbio
> ma il figlio è uno di quei due amici di @omicron  ???
> avete capito a chi mi riferisco....


   no no i due sono 50enni, tranquillo 


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Due...


un maschio e una femmina se ho capito bene


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no i due sono 50enni, tranquillo


non per qualcosa.
ma prima di correre bisogna imparare a camminare


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non per qualcosa.
> ma prima di correre bisogna imparare a camminare


uno dei due cmq ti preparerebbe con molta cura, tranquillo


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh...di questo, spose e grandi giorni, non so nulla...


che non condividi certe usanze e non le segui è chiaro.
ma che non le conosci fatico a crederci



ipazia ha detto:


> guarda che bei musotti


no,
questi non mi piacciono proprio.


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> solo questo è il motivo ?
> non che sia di poco conto ma giusto per avere una spiegazione esaustiva


secondo me la coda è utile per tirarlo fuori in caso di problemi


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> che non condividi certe usanze e non le segui è chiaro.
> ma che non le conosci fatico a crederci


giurin giurello    

So la teoria della ritualità. 
Della pratica non so quasi nulla. 
Se non per riportato, tipo la grande festa, la principessa, la matrigna/suocera. Ma ad un livello principalmente aneddotico. 




Ulisse ha detto:


> no,
> questi non mi piacciono proprio.





meglio? 

guarda che sguardo allegro e sbarazzino!!!!


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> meglio?


si,
almeno sembra pelle e non economica e da bancarella come quelle precedenti.
restano per me più fonte di ilarità che altro


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si,
> almeno sembra pelle e non economica e da bancarella come quelle precedenti.
> restano per me più fonte di ilarità che altro


bene dai...trovata la maschera, puoi passare al guinzaglio...mi pare sia anche in tema sposa meridionale, o sbaglio?


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> giurin giurello
> 
> So la teoria della ritualità.
> Della pratica non so quasi nulla.
> Se non per riportato, tipo la grande festa, la principessa, la matrigna/suocera. Ma ad un livello principalmente aneddotico.


ti credo ma solo per non passare come insistente 
te ne condivido un altra visto che ti professi poco informata...

In passato (nemmeno troppo lontano ) la verginità della moglie era certificata dalla di lei madre che la mattina dopo la prima notte degli sposi, portava alla consuocera il lenzuolo insanguinato.


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> bene dai...trovata la maschera, puoi passare al guinzaglio...mi pare sia anche in tema sposa meridionale, o sbaglio?


va bene la maschera
ok a scegliere il gunzaglio
basta che ci fermiamo così e non parliamo di castrazione come per i cani di casa


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ti credo ma solo per non passare come insistente
> te ne condivido un altra visto che ti professi poco informata...
> 
> In passato (nemmeno troppo lontano ) la verginità della moglie era certificata dalla di lei madre che la mattina dopo la prima notte degli sposi, portava alla consuocera il lenzuolo insanguinato.


E se non sanguinava? Me lo sono sempre domandato . Si tagliavano e sporcavano il lenzuolo?


----------



## omicron (18 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E se non sanguinava? Me lo sono sempre domandato . *Si tagliavano e sporcavano il lenzuolo?*


sì


----------



## Ulisse (18 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E se non sanguinava? Me lo sono sempre domandato . Si tagliavano e sporcavano il lenzuolo?


che bello se prendessero per il sedere la consuocera per aver un figlio con il cazzo piccolo....


----------



## Koala (18 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il fatto è anche questo, manco scopa sto qua


Massaggio per Nono’s daughter da parte di Koala: scappa a gambe levate!


----------



## Koala (18 Maggio 2022)

Si parla di culo ed di etta nemmeno l’ombra


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E se non sanguinava? Me lo sono sempre domandato . Si tagliavano e sporcavano il lenzuolo?


Sgozzavano galline a volte.


----------



## Lostris (18 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sgozzavano galline a volte.


La madonna!!
Candele nere e sabba?


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E se non sanguinava? Me lo sono sempre domandato . Si tagliavano e sporcavano il lenzuolo?


basta anche del sangue di pollo o maiale


----------



## Marjanna (18 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di averle insegnato tali valori ... può essere, per carità. Sicuramente lei è una persona che si affeziona e il distacco non è per lei. I precedenti fidanzati li ha lasciati perché l'avevano delusa


Perchè non li lasci da soli? A casa tua (tanto bene o male sempre lì stanno, pare). 
Dai una lista di cose da fare per la casa, manutenzione. Mettendoci appositamente in mezzo qualcosa in più del necessario.
Da come scrivi, tutto andrà nelle spalle di tua figlia.
La delusione sarà conseguenza.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi sono i dialoghi che poi vengono divulgati come prove .
> Speriamo che non succeda nulla a quel ragazzo


L'anima della festa. Come sempre.


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

Fuori uno .... forse


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

lo hai soppresso?


----------



## Foglia (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo hai soppresso?


Credo più probabile che la figlia se ne sia stancata


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo hai soppresso?


Ascoltiamo attentamente i tg sta sera


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

Stasera offro io


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

bene, per me un White Russian, 2 rosse trappiste belghe ed una cedrata.   grazie


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene, per me un White Russian, 2 rosse trappiste belghe ed una cedrata.   grazie


Seeee, mo non c'allarghiamo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Stasera offro io


Per me una birra rossa...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Stasera offro io


Per me un mojito grazie


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Per me un mojito grazie


Virgin?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Virgin?


No alcolico grazie con due stuzzichini se non è troppo disturbo


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> No alcolico grazie con due stuzzichini se non è troppo disturbo


No no ..... oggi non bado a spese


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo più probabile che la figlia se ne sia stancata


Speriamo vada in vacanza con le amiche


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> No alcolico grazie con due stuzzichini se non è troppo disturbo


Ti sei salvata
Se avessi detto sì ti avrei messo in ignore


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Stasera offro io


A me qualcosa di dolce
No ananas


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti sei salvata
> Se avessi detto sì ti avrei messo in ignore


Allora inizia con me


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me qualcosa di dolce
> No ananas


Mojito virgin


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

Ma che vorrebbe dire mojito virgin?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Allora inizia con me


Fatto


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma che vorrebbe dire mojito virgin?


Virgin sta per analcolico


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Virgin sta per analcolico


E perché vuoi darmi qualcosa di analcolico?


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E perché vuoi darmi qualcosa di analcolico?


Così te lo assaggio


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Così te lo assaggio


Ma prendilo tu 
Io a sto punto un caipiroska alla fragola


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma prendilo tu
> Io a sto punto un caipiroska alla fragola


Egoista


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E perché vuoi darmi qualcosa di analcolico?


Esatto analcolico non si può leggere  ne bere se si deve festeggiare


----------



## MariLea (4 Luglio 2022)

Non vorrei fare la guastafeste
ma i ragazzi si lasciano, poi tornano assieme... e si ricomincia...
per scaramanzia aspetterei un po' prima di festeggiare


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Non vorrei fare la guastafeste
> ma i ragazzi si lasciano, poi tornano assieme... e si ricomincia...
> per scaramanzia aspetterei un po' prima di festeggiare


Un po come noi adulti


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Egoista


Si


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Non vorrei fare la guastafeste
> ma i ragazzi si lasciano, poi tornano assieme... e si ricomincia...
> per scaramanzia aspetterei un po' prima di festeggiare


Certo che porti una sfiga .....


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Seeee, mo non c'allarghiamo


hai detto che offri, ora paghi


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Certo che porti una sfiga .....


Ma come di già


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma come di già


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Certo che porti una sfiga .....


Hanno fatto pace?


----------



## Nono (4 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno fatto pace?


Mi ero già illuso ... anche l'open bar avevo aperto


----------



## perplesso (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mi ero già illuso ... anche l'open bar avevo aperto


pazienza, beviamoci per dimenticare.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mi ero già illuso ... anche l'open bar avevo aperto


Rido, ma mi dispiace.


----------



## omicron (4 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mi ero già illuso ... anche l'open bar avevo aperto


Non ci si deve mai fare la bocca…


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ci si deve mai fare la bocca…


Non è giusto


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non è giusto


io con un mio ex ho fatto due anni di lascia e prendi, rischi che ti venga un colpo


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io con un mio ex ho fatto due anni di lascia e prendi, rischi che ti venga un colpo


un mio amico si è lasciato e preso, rilasciato e ripreso,etc.... con la storica fidanzata a ripetizione dai 15 ai 35 anni.   poi alla fine si sono sposati


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un mio amico si è lasciato e preso, rilasciato e ripreso,etc.... con la storica fidanzata a ripetizione dai 15 ai 35 anni.   poi alla fine si sono sposati


che costanza, io ho smesso prima, mi ero scocciata
ma queste cose a @Nono non le dire


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

gli è che sono quelle robe segnate dal destino.   impossibile opporvisi


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che sono quelle robe segnate dal destino.   impossibile opporvisi


mica è detto dai... magari domani conosce uno che le piace di più e molla il tipo


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

e che magari a Nono sta pure più sul belino di questo qui.   è un mondo difficile


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e che magari a Nono sta pure più sul belino di questo qui.   è un mondo difficile


mi sa che non gliene piace uno


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi sa che non gliene piace uno


Non è  vero .... me ne piacciono un sacco .... ma non questi


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io con un mio ex ho fatto due anni di lascia e prendi, rischi che ti venga un colpo


Pure io sono un recidivo


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Pure io sono un recidivo


e allora fattene una ragione 
ma poi perchè pensavi che si fossero lasciati?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Pure io sono un recidivo


Io da ragazza avevo quello che ciclicamente tornavano
E con un ex anche io ho fatto tira e molla infinito...
Ettore madornale...


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io da ragazza avevo quello che ciclicamente tornavano
> E con un ex anche io ho fatto tira e molla infinito...
> Ettore madornale...


perchè adesso non li hai gli ex che si ripropongono?


----------



## Nono (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e allora fattene una ragione
> ma poi perchè pensavi che si fossero lasciati?


L'ha detto. ..... ci siamo lasciati


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perchè adesso non li hai gli ex che si ripropongono?



Solo uno....
Ma adesso è decisamente sparito


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> L'ha detto. ..... ci siamo lasciati


non ho capito... si sono lasciati o sono tornati insieme?



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Solo uno....
> Ma adesso è decisamente sparito


a me se ne ripresenta un paio, poi c'è uno che se mi vede me la chiede   (molto elegante tra l'altro )


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non ho capito... si sono lasciati o sono tornati insieme?
> 
> 
> a me se ne ripresenta un paio, poi c'è uno che se mi vede me la chiede   (molto elegante tra l'altro )


Dai quello che te la chiede è simpatico...
Ci spera sempre ..
Crede che a forza di domantartela tu prima o poi possa elargirgliela....


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dai quello che te la chiede è simpatico...
> Ci spera sempre ..
> Crede che a forza di domandartela tu prima o poi possa elargirgliela....


tutti e tre allora   
sì alla fine sono anche simpatici, uno dei tre ogni tanto mi chiede se sono incinta   che ho ancora da capire perchè


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tutti e tre allora
> sì alla fine sono anche simpatici, uno dei tre ogni tanto mi chiede se sono incinta   che ho ancora da capire perchè


Azz incinta no


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Azz incinta no


quando ero incinta mi chiedeva continuamente di  vedersi 
da notare che con questo qui ci ho scopato 3 volte 14 anni fa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando ero incinta mi chiedeva continuamente di  vedersi
> da notare che con questo qui ci ho scopato 3 volte 14 anni fa


Oddio ha le fosse delle donne gravide...


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oddio ha le fosse delle donne gravide...


   ha altre fisse in realtà


----------



## MariLea (5 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Certo che porti una sfiga .....


Eccallà! la classica frase dei ragazzini quando li avevi invitati alla prudenza...

Si lasceranno e riprenderanno ancora... finché si stancheranno e sarà la volta buona x sempre.
Ci vuol pazienza, nel frattempo puoi approfittare dell'occasione per dire con sincerità a tua figlia che non ti fa piacere averlo sempre a casa tua e di limitare gli inviti... (questo le provocherà ulteriori riflessioni)


----------



## Etta (5 Luglio 2022)

Oh ma sta figliola potrà stare con chi vole lei? Dove siamo nel Medioevo?


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tutti e tre allora
> sì alla fine sono anche simpatici, uno dei tre ogni tanto mi chiede se sono incinta   che ho ancora da capire perchè


sarà mica un velato accenno al fatto che ti sei inquartata?


----------



## omicron (5 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà mica un velato accenno al fatto che ti sei inquartata?


No perché non ci vediamo da allora


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

Fuori uno!!!!!

Siamo al 50% dell'obiettivo


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Fuori uno!!!!!
> 
> Siamo al 50% dell'obiettivo


La figlia è sicura stavolta?
Io ho fatto due anni di tira e molla


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La figlia è sicura stavolta?
> Io ho fatto due anni di tira e molla


Stavolta è il figlio


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Stavolta è il figlio


Uguale  può fare tira e molla anche lui


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Fuori uno!!!!!
> 
> Siamo al 50% dell'obiettivo


Non è meglio aspettare prima di festeggiare


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Stavolta è il figlio


dicono delle donne, ma pure te come spaccaballe non temi concorrenza


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Uguale  può fare tira e molla anche lui


Non incominciare


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non incominciare


Tesoro mio, e io il tira e molla lo facevo con un ragazzo eh 
Però i suoi mi adoravano


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non è meglio aspettare prima di festeggiare


Offro a tutti un giro al bar


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Offro a tutti un giro al bar


Allora accetto volentieri


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Offro a tutti un giro al bar


l'avevi detto anche l'altra volta e ci hai lasciati a secco


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'avevi detto anche l'altra volta e ci hai lasciati a secco


Meglio che offra subito allora, poi tra 24 ore tornano insieme, ma noi siamo già a posto.


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Meglio che offra subito allora, poi tra 24 ore tornano insieme, ma noi siamo già a posto.


Infatti ..... approfittatene


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Infatti ..... approfittatene


per me White Russian grazie


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Luglio 2022)

Per me un prosecco grazie


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Per me un prosecco grazie


Prosecco per la ragazza .....

Sei almeno maggiorenne????

Ok .... immagino già la risposta di chi so io


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Prosecco per la ragazza .....
> 
> Sei almeno maggiorenne????
> 
> Ok .... immagino già la risposta di chi so io


Grazie per la ragazza!  più che maggiorenne tranquillo!


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

ora è presto per bere però... spero di arrivare all'aperitivo che ancora festeggi


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ora è presto per bere però... spero di arrivare all'aperitivo che ancora festeggi


Serena .... questa è la volta buona


----------



## MariLea (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Stavolta è il figlio


Ma non te ne va bene nessuno???
e poi si dice che le tremende siano le suocere   
cmq AUGURI!


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ma non te ne va bene nessuno???
> e poi si dice che le tremende siano le suocere
> cmq AUGURI!


Ma non è vero. Quella che aveva prima mi piaceva ed anche molto.
Questa era tossica per lui ....


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Serena .... questa è la volta buona


Ah guarda… più serena di me…


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Luglio 2022)

@Nono un prosecchino bello fresco anche per me, grazie...se non è chiedere troppo anche un po' di stuzzichini, se non ci mangio qualcosa insieme mi fa girare la testa


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @Nono un prosecchino bello fresco anche per me, grazie...se non è chiedere troppo anche un po' di stuzzichini, se non ci mangio qualcosa insieme mi fa girare la testa


Ok.
Un apericena  per Circe 

O forse è meglio se ti gira la testa ....


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ok.
> Un apericena  per Circe
> 
> O forse è meglio se ti gira la testa ....


Meglio di no...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Offro a tutti un giro al bar


Io presente ...uno spritz col campari...
Qua pare scarseggi...al secondo locale che mi ha detto sorry campari finito...volevo piangere...
Quindi mi è rimasta la voglia...


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @Nono un prosecchino bello fresco anche per me, grazie...se non è chiedere troppo anche un po' di stuzzichini, se non ci mangio qualcosa insieme mi fa girare la testa


Anch’io come te


----------



## CIRCE74 (27 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anch’io come te


Dai...almeno un aperitivo insieme possiamo farcelo


----------



## Nono (29 Luglio 2022)

Raggiunto e consolidato il 50% degli obiettivi, sta prendendo una sua piega il rimanente 50.

Se entro l'anno raggiungo il 100% mi merito un MBO   

Altro che open bar
A capodanno tutti fuori a cena


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Raggiunto e consolidato il 50% degli obiettivi, sta prendendo una sua piega il rimanente 50.
> 
> Se entro l'anno raggiungo il 100% mi merito un MBO
> 
> ...


O cazzo io di solito a capodanno mi rovino...

Ti tocca fare un mutuo


----------



## Nono (29 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cazzo io di solito a capodanno mi rovino...
> 
> Ti tocca fare un mutuo


M'indebito volentieri


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Raggiunto e consolidato il 50% degli obiettivi, sta prendendo una sua piega il rimanente 50.
> 
> Se entro l'anno raggiungo il 100% mi merito un MBO
> 
> ...


È diventato il tuo secondo lavoro


----------



## Nono (31 Luglio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> È diventato il tuo secondo lavoro


La mia occupazione principale.
Me ne ha combinata un'altra che ora mincasina le vacanze


----------



## Reginatriste72 (31 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> La mia occupazione principale.
> Me ne ha combinata un'altra che ora mincasina le vacanze


Nooo cosa è successo ora?!


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> La mia occupazione principale.
> Me ne ha combinata un'altra che ora mincasina le vacanze


si sono messi a dare una mano a raccogliere le firme per Italexit quindi anche a te a ferragosto tocca battere le spiagge per trovare anche qualcuno che si candidi


----------

